# 6th Annual Club Picnic Aug 27



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Come Join us for our 6th Annual Club Picnic Aug 27 2006

Don't Trip permits are on hand!!!!!

Leave the additutes at home.....

[attachmentid=533270]


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT elysian park uffin: uffin: uffin: the best place for a picnic to spark


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

HELL YEA, SOUNDS GOOD! YOU KNOW I'LL BE POSTED OR HITTIN SWITCHES. WAS UP FAMILIA?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Apr 11 2006, 09:03 PM~5223733
> *HELL YEA, SOUNDS GOOD! YOU KNOW I'LL  BE POSTED OR HITTIN SWITCHES. WAS UP FAMILIA?
> *


We just kicken it FAMILY STYLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

[attachmentid=536845]


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

L.A's FINEST AND BIG ROB WILL LIKE TO THANK MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILIA FOR THE INVITE TO THERE 6th ANNUAL PICNIC WE WILL BE THERE PUTTING IT DOWN YEAR 2006 LIKE ALWAYST KEEP DOING GOOD JOB ON YOUR RIDES HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

COOL WELL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool hope to see you there Rob...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Apr 15 2006, 01:47 PM~5248715
> *COOL WELL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


Alright Cartel see you guys there....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What is? No one like the flyer or what???


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello everyone...


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

whats up homies,its tony from the bad ass "westside c.c",i wont be there but the homies will. to support you guys.whats up with another baseball game?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 14 2006, 11:34 PM~5610109
> *whats up homies,its tony from the bad ass "westside c.c",i wont be there but the homies will. to support you guys.whats up with another baseball game?
> *


Sounds good let us know when you will be in town!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Jun 14 2006, 11:34 PM~5610109
> *whats up homies,its tony from the bad ass "westside c.c",i wont be there but the homies will. to support you guys.whats up with another baseball game?
> *



dam they put internet in the pin now?? jk been gone from the game for a min? i havent seen the ride out in the streets for a minute homie. we gonna have to defenetly do the game again homie  we should set up something toward the end of next month


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHATS UP SFCC ITS ALMOST TIME FOR OUR 6TH


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

Thank you Millenium and Strictly family for inviting us OurStyle LA LA.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FIRME OUR STYLE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FIRME OUR STYLE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Shooter don't forget to remind everyone at the party tonight about the picnic on the 27th of aug.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Almost time Shooter ....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

GETTING THE 64 READY, GOT IT OUT OF THE PIN STRIPER LOOKS REAL GOOD MY HOMIE IS SHOOTING CLEAR ON IT TODAY. YOU WILL SEE IT @ THE QUINCE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE'S :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT MAKE SURE ALL YOU RIDERS MAKE IT OUT HERE FOR THIS EVEN DOIN IT BIG IN THE PARK uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR INV. LA'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EY 80 SHOOTERS 64'S LOOKING GOOD SAW IT TODAY :biggrin: ORALE SEE YOU GUYS AT THE 15


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

YOU KNOW ELUSIVE C.C WILL BE THERE uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD LOOKING OUT ELUSIVE COME KICK IT AND HAVE FUN. WITH MILLENIUM AND STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUBS. QVO BIG FERN. WHATS UP LA'S FINEST EASY E


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

QUE ONDA PINCHE SHOOTER GOOD LOOKING OUT ON PUSHING YOU KNOW WHO TO HURRY UP ON MY BROS CAR :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

YOU KNOW WHATS UP FERN I TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY CC


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jul 28 2006, 10:57 AM~5859311
> *YOU KNOW WHATS UP FERN I TAKE CARE OF THE FAMILY CC
> *


cant wait to see your car big dawg i heard curly did some tight shit tomorrow we be at it family style


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

SIMON YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT. GETTING READY TO GET MY DRINK ON MILLENIERO STYLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU DAMN DRUNK SI DALLE EN LA MADRE AGAIN AL 64 PINCHE SHOOTER HAHAHAHA  EY ITS KOOL REMEMBER IAM THE SOBER ONE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DONT TRIP GOT MY DRIVER (LOCO) HE SAYS HE DRIVES BETTER WHEN HE'S PEDO. SEE YOU @ THE VOLO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING DRUNKS, I BETTER NOT HANG OUT WITH YOU GUYS BEFORE I TURN INTO ONE :uh: , EY SO WHATS UP WITH THE SET UP FOO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

g-times will be their....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

see you there goodtimes


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jul 31 2006, 04:31 AM~5873006
> *g-times will be their....
> *


Sounds good well see you and the homies there.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP 80


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz up Fern...


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Is any one going to the El Sereno Park Show on Saterday?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a Few more weeks till the show..

Roll call on the Car Clubs that will be there!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

BIG EP1CS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!! WE HAVE HUNGRY HOMEBOYZ THAT LOVE PICNIC'S AND HITTIN SWITCHES... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds good Bluebyrd86..
See you there...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: on the real though whatchya got on my 40 smokey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHUT UP NUGGA WIFEY DONT LET YOU DRINK NUGGA HAHAHAHA HEY YOU GONNA BE DOING THE MEDIA COVERAGE AINT YA


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT QVO TO THE HOMIES MILLENIERO STYLE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHATS UP G'S? U KNOW I'LL SEE U THERE!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE SANCHO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PDOGGYSTYLE (Apr 20, 2006)

( CITYWIDE ) WILL BE THERE....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FIRME CITYWIDE COME JOIN US FOR A FUN DAY SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## 48insatible (May 30, 2006)

old memories eastside will be there


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48insatible_@Aug 11 2006, 02:37 AM~5946608
> *old memories eastside will be there
> 
> 
> ...



Firme Old Merories Eastside see you vato's there...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

T T T

ALMOST TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14]TO DA TOP![/SIZE]


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PARRA ARIBA


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

2weeks left, ill be there for sure taking pics. Been to an Elysian show once when i was a kid... looking forward to it.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

UR MORE THEN WELCOME BRO


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz up gente just wanted to let ever one know that we will be given out 2 two trophy's for Club Participation 1st and 2nd Place....
See all you vato's and hina's out there...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP SHOOTER


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whaz up Big Fern and Shooter!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN IAM ON 80 OLDS STATUS RIGHT NOW 





























































AT HOME NO WORK TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

Q-VO 80 AND BIG FERN GETTING READY FOR OUR 6TH


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

PEOPLE @ DUKES THOUGHT IR WAS CANCELLED BUT I TOLD THEM ITS ON AND CRACKIN!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH ITS ON


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LA CARTEL WILL BE THEIR :wave:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD LOOKING OUT LA CARTEL


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT[/SIZE]


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALMOST


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO IT TOP OF THE WORLD WILL BE THERE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  MILLENIERO CAR CLUB </span>


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Aug 16 2006, 04:43 PM~5981990
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE'S LOOKING FOWARD TO IT TOP OF THE WORLD WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> *


Whatz up Ese...
Long time no here from..
The Family will see you out there. Untill then party up Family Style


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

BIG MICKEY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE! uffin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

* KINGS OF KINGS *WILL BE THERE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 16 2006, 08:08 PM~5983247
> *BIG MICKEY WILL BE IN DA HOUSE!
> *


  :biggrin: 
 :roflmao: 

See you there..


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 16 2006, 08:46 PM~5983562
> *  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED1'S (Apr 26, 2006)

WHATS UP FAMILYA ALTERED ONES WILL BE REPRESTING TO THE FULLEST WITH MY NEW RIDE 63ss IMPALA. AND THE REST OF MY MEMBERS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED1'S_@Aug 16 2006, 10:01 PM~5984012
> * WHATS UP FAMILYA ALTERED ONES WILL BE REPRESTING TO THE FULLEST WITH MY NEW RIDE 63ss IMPALA. AND THE REST OF MY MEMBERS
> *




Good looking out See you Vato's There

 :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Aug 16 2006, 08:15 PM~5983296
> * See you vato's there King's of King's </span>*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

T T T :cool:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT uffin: uffin: uffin: fernie gonna bring the boat out for the first time


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 16 2006, 05:12 PM~5982143
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  MILLENIERO CAR CLUB </span>
> *


thx for that its nice to be missed there is a cruise night fri on paramont and florence at bk try and make it out there ive been buisy working i will stop by soon homie and q-vo to the familly


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP IAM BRING THAT MOFO OUT FOR THE PICNIC  YOU'LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!! SSUUWWWOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

SO WHATS 4 LUNCH? WHAT TIME IS LUNCH? WHOS BRINGIN BREAKFAST? SEE YOU THERE!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WE GONNA HAVE SOME GOOD GRUB DONT TRIP SANCHO I GOT A PLATE WITH SANCHO WRITTEN ALL OVER IT. 


COME KICK IT MILLENIERO STYLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA I CAN SEE THAT ALREADY

EY SHOOTER WHO IS THAT PLATE FOR????

OHH ITS FOR SANCHO

AHHHH MAN I DONT THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA TO WALK AROUND WITH A PLATE THAT SAYS "SANCHO" ON IT LOL ITS ALL GOOD ESE YOU KNOW IAM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU HOMIE


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 18 2006, 08:09 PM~5997872
> *HAHAHAHAHA I CAN SEE THAT ALREADY
> 
> EY SHOOTER WHO IS THAT PLATE FOR????
> ...


TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM NICE IAM JUST PLAYING A LIL WITH THE BIG HOMIE SHOOTER


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:uh: CANT WE ALL GET ALONG (JUST PLAYING LOL)


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

STR8 TO DA TOP!


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 21 2006, 10:15 AM~6010207
> *uffin:
> *


What up rick where are the pic's for the lay it low picnic?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   7 days more :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 21 2006, 10:48 AM~6010388
> *What up rick where are the pic's for the lay it low picnic?
> *


ill get em on tonight


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hope to see all riders on deck for this event


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

*L.A.'s Finest will be there to represent and show some respect  *


----------



## jessica (Aug 22, 2006)

hey hope to see everybody at the millenium and strictly family picnic .this is jessica veto's wife :cheesy:


----------



## viciouz (Aug 22, 2006)

Is this open to solo driver's as well? 

check it out, all mods done by the end of sept.
Shortcut to: http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/show...107_10_full.jpg


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

FIRME GABRIEL ITS ALL COOL HOPE YOU AND YOUR HOMIES HAVE A FIRME TIEMPO ON YOUR 6TH ANNUAL PICNIC


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE SOLO RIDERS AND ALL I ESPECIALY HOPE TO SEE THE BIG ASS LA'S FINEST THERE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2006, 01:31 PM~6018543
> *:guns: undefined TRUCHA IT'S THAT KRAZEE ASS OG BIG DOG UP IN THIS  MUTHER FUCKA AND WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A GREAT TIME ON SUNDAY FOR OUR PICNIC LETS GO AND HAVE SOME FUN UNDER THE SUN WITH A BUNCH OF LOW RIDERS AND HOMIE'S
> *



THATS THE WAY IT SHOULD BE BIG DAWG!!!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 22 2006, 01:34 PM~6018562
> *HOPE TO SEE EVRYONE THERE SOLO RIDERS AND ALL I ESPECIALY HOPE TO SEE THE BIG ASS LA'S FINEST THERE
> *


*We'll be there Mr. Shooter, showing much respect to you and your fellow club members  *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by craziee in L.A._@Aug 22 2006, 02:03 PM~6018733
> *We'll be there Mr. Shooter, showing much respect to you and your fellow club members
> *


_*SHOOTER *_</span>WE WILL BE THERE THATS MEAN ALOT TO KICK BACK WITH THE OLD HOMIES MUCH LOVE FROM BIG ROB[/b][/i]</span></span>


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Aug 22 2006, 02:10 PM~6018765
> *SHOOTER </span>WE WILL BE THERE THATS MEAN ALOT TO KICK BACK WITH THE OLD HOMIES MUCH LOVE FROM BIG ROB*[/i]</span></span>
> [/b]


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  6 more days


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*undefined* QUE ONDA LOKOS HIT THE SWITCH ON A MOTHA FUCKEN BITCH, CRANK IT TILL IT BRAKES IT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

FUKK IT , JUST BLAZE IT!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

WHY CAN'T IT BE SUNDAY!!! I WANNA KICK IT AT ELYSIAN ALREADY!!! 

EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EP1C$ EPIC$ EPIC$ EP1C$ EP1C$



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Check it out Vato's 5 more days till we all kick it.....
FAMILY STYLE


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

WAS UP HOMIE? SEE U THERE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 22 2006, 07:52 PM~6021269
> *WAS UP HOMIE? SEE U THERE
> *



Firme See you there....


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

QVO LIL! Orale, countdown begins! Who's ready? Where u at Family? Where u at MIllenium? CCCCHHHHOOOOWWWW! We gonna throw this picnic for OUR LOVED ONE"S, MAY THEY REST IN PEACE! See you sunday!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERY RIDER OUT THERE AT OUR PICNIC *MILLENIUM*&STRICTLY FAMILY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT  4DAYS LEFT HOMIES


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hope ever1 is ready...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH IAM BE READY  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 23 2006, 08:43 AM~6024191
> *OHHH IAM BE READY   :biggrin:
> *


Howz the glass lookin???




 :banghead:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU GUYS WILL SEE IT ONCE I GET THERE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: you know i'll be there with a ride hahahahaha who's picking me up.......but not Rick cause he forgets like the HighLand Park Show.......hahahahaha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HE DIDNT FORGET HE JUST DIDNT WANNA TAKE YOU HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

fuck you biatch


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

fuck you biatch


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 09:00 AM~6024272
> *    :biggrin: you know i'll be there with a ride hahahahaha who's picking me up.......but not Rick cause he forgets like the HighLand Park Show.......hahahahaha
> *


I ONLY STOP TO PICK UP BITCHES WITH ASS OR CASH AND YOU AINT BEEN COLLECTIN RIGHT OFF FIGUORA SO THAS WHY I LEFT YOU BEHIND LAST TIME RIOTCH HAHAHAHA J/K. IF YOU NEED ME TO PICK UP LET ME KNOW NOW FUCKER SO I COULD SWANG THROUGH THE GHETTO AND SCOOP YOU UP OR YOU GONNA DO LIKE YOU DID ON NEW YEARS AND NOT ANSWER YOUR PHONE TRICK :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: AND THE COUNT DOWN HAS BEGUN GET READY FOR THE BADDEST PICNIC 80 ARE YOU BRINGING THE CORONAS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 23 2006, 10:23 AM~6024754
> *:I got you Ese...
> But you going to drink with out me.....</span>
> 
> So let the count down begin uffin: :worship:*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey :guns: do you have time to pick up the trophy's..
Let me know


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THATS FUCKED UP WE CANT DRINK 80 :twak: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 12:24 PM~6025449
> *THATS FUCKED UP WE CANT DRINK 80 :twak:  :banghead:  :guns:
> *


Let me think about it.....

Thinking........


Thinking........




Still thinking..........





   





Still Thinking.......




I'll let you know later.... :buttkick: :ugh: :nono: :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY TOOOOOOOOO MUCH FUCKING THINKING :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 23 2006, 12:50 PM~6025634
> *HEY TOOOOOOOOO MUCH FUCKING THINKING  :biggrin:
> *


That's what makes the world go round ese....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 12:46 PM~6025609
> *Let me think about it.....
> 
> Thinking........
> ...


FUCK IT TRIPLE UP THE FINE AND STILL SEE IF THAT FUCKER WANTS TO DRINK :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:11 PM~6025721
> *FUCK IT TRIPLE UP THE FINE AND STILL SEE IF THAT FUCKER WANTS TO DRINK  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


See there go's the fines again..
HAHAHAHAHA.....

I think we will have Ickie call everyone and get there opinoin on this....
So every1 wait for the call....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 09:44 AM~6024554
> *I ONLY STOP TO PICK UP BITCHES WITH ASS OR CASH AND YOU AINT BEEN COLLECTIN RIGHT OFF FIGUORA SO THAS WHY I LEFT YOU BEHIND LAST TIME RIOTCH HAHAHAHA J/K. IF YOU NEED ME TO PICK UP LET ME KNOW NOW FUCKER SO I COULD SWANG THROUGH THE GHETTO AND SCOOP YOU UP OR YOU GONNA DO LIKE YOU DID ON NEW YEARS AND NOT ANSWER YOUR PHONE TRICK :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOUR PUNK ASS ON A LEASH YOU CANT EVEN GO TO THE CORNER CUZ YOU GOT PUSSY WHIPPED (AND YOU SPELL IT LIKE THESE B...I..O..T..C..H.. NOW GO BACK TO SCHOOL HOOKER


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:11 PM~6025721
> *FUCK IT TRIPLE UP THE FINE AND STILL SEE IF THAT FUCKER WANTS TO DRINK  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 SHUT UP YOU STILL A PEE WEE ON MY LIST HOOKER SEE WHEN YOU GET THE BALL AND BECOME A MAN AND GO OUT MORE OFTEN


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6025750
> *FUCK YOUR PUNK ASS ON A LEASH YOU CANT EVEN GO TO THE CORNER CUZ YOU GOT PUSSY WHIPPED  (AND YOU SPELL IT LIKE THESE B...I..O..T..C..H.. NOW GO BACK TO SCHOOL HOOKER
> *


Dammmm.
Whatz up with the Net bangin....
Can't we all just get along......

:biggrin: :0  :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6025739
> *See there go's the fines again..
> HAHAHAHAHA.....
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW HE'S GOING TO SAY YEAAAAH SO WHY ASK THAT DRUNK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:15 PM~6025750
> *FUCK YOUR PUNK ASS ON A LEASH YOU CANT EVEN GO TO THE CORNER CUZ YOU GOT PUSSY WHIPPED  (AND YOU SPELL IT LIKE THESE B...I..O..T..C..H.. NOW GO BACK TO SCHOOL HOOKER
> *


SEE THATS THE KIND OF SHIT THAT HAS YOU WALKIN TO THE PARK OR GETTIN YO HOES ASS DRIVEN BY YOU LADY WHILE SHE HAS A LEASH ON YOU AT THE PARK TRICK. :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6025739
> *See there go's the fines again..
> HAHAHAHAHA.....
> 
> ...


JUST TELL EM IF HE'S GONNA GET HIS DRINK ON DONT BE MOONIN PEOPLE WIT THAT SECOND ASS AND DONT BE *RA-RA-RRRRAAAAALLLLLLPPPPPPHHHHHIIIINNNNNNNN *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:18 PM~6025770
> *Dammmm.
> Whatz up with the Net bangin....
> Can't we all just get along......
> ...


 :machinegun: IT'S ALL GOOD I KEEP IT GANGSTA FO THA HOOD MY NUGGA :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:13 PM~6025739
> *See there go's the fines again..
> HAHAHAHAHA.....
> 
> ...


JUST TELL EM IF HE'S GONNA GET HIS DRINK ON DONT BE MOONIN PEOPLE WIT THAT SECOND ASS AND DONT BE *RA-RA-RRRRAAAAALLLLLLPPPPPPHHHHHIIIINNNNNNNN *
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:18 PM~6025770
> *Dammmm.
> Whatz up with the Net bangin....
> Can't we all just get along......
> ...



YOU KNOW I GOTTA GIVE MA HOOPER NUCCA SHIT    :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:21 PM~6025795
> *JUST TELL EM IF HE'S GONNA GET HIS DRINK ON DONT BE MOONIN PEOPLE WIT THAT SECOND ASS AND DONT BE RA-RA-RRRRAAAAALLLLLLPPPPPPHHHHHIIIINNNNNNNN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOK WHO'S TALKING WITH 4 DRINKS THIS FOO STARTS TAKING HIS THONG OFF YOU FAKE DRINKING MOTHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:26 PM~6025814
> *YOU KNOW I GOTTA GIVE MA HOOPER NUCCA SHIT        :biggrin:
> *


IT'S STILL HOOPER LIFE YOU BROADWAY SLUT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Now Now Children play nice....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:29 PM~6025840
> *     Now Now Children play nice....
> *



WAS MY UPDATES KOO ON THE SITE?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

STILL THINKING HUH 80 FUCK IT ILL DRINK FOR ALL YOU VATOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DONT TRIIIIIIP


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:29 PM~6025840
> *     Now Now Children play nice....
> *


LET'S DRINK . AND THAT'S THAT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:30 PM~6025856
> *WAS MY UPDATES KOO ON THE SITE?
> *


Yes...
I was going to call you last night but I forgot.....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 23 2006, 01:33 PM~6025879
> *STILL THINKING HUH 80 FUCK IT ILL DRINK FOR ALL YOU VATOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> DONT TRIIIIIIP
> *


See this vato's r allready who bangin on the net now think about this vato's drunk....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:41 PM~6025965
> *See this vato's r allready who bangin on the net now think about this vato's drunk....
> *


AAAAAAAA WE DONT BE THROWING UP NEIGHBORHOODS WHEN WERE DRUNK UNLIKE SOME PEOPLE I KNOW :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: dont trip ill take MILK AND COOKIES FOR THE NON DRINKERS


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:41 PM~6025965
> *See this vato's r allready who bangin on the net now think about this vato's drunk....
> *


whatchya talkin bout that vato shooter is a walkin keg :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: homie spits pees and bleeds alcohol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jp


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 23 2006, 01:45 PM~6026003
> *:biggrin:  dont trip ill take I want Chocolete milk and Toffee cookies :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 23 2006, 01:45 PM~6026003
> *:biggrin:  dont trip ill take MILK AND COOKIES FOR THE NON DRINKERS
> *


YEAH CUZ I THINK RICNDAREGAL MIGHT WANT SOME SINCE HE DONT KNOW HOW TO DRINK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 01:50 PM~6026047
> *YEAH CUZ I THINK RICNDAREGAL MIGHT WANT SOME SINCE HE DONT KNOW HOW TO DRINK
> *


see when *"you have a lowrider car that drives"* youll understand the precausions about drinkin and driving fool, at least thats what was in the bylaws when i started out!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: . until ill see you when your ole lady drops you off at the park.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 01:52 PM~6026068
> *see when "you have a lowrider car that drives" youll understand the precausions about drinkin and driving fool, at least thats what was in the bylaws when i started out!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin: . until ill see you when your ole lady drops you off at the park.
> *


WHEN YOU GET A COMPLETE CAR THAT IS NOT MISSING PCS. WITH THAT $1.50 PAINT JOB THAT YOU HAVEYOU COULD KEEP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 02:38 PM~6026467
> *WHEN YOU GET A COMPLETE CAR THAT IS NOT MISSING PCS. WITH THAT $1.50 PAINT JOB THAT YOU HAVEYOU COULD KEEP TALKING OUT OF YOUR ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see you really wanna take it there nucca dont get mad cuz my painter didnt mess up my paint job like you messed- we'll leave it at that cuz the rest of the family be knowin trick :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 02:48 PM~6026580
> *see you really wanna take it there nucca dont get mad cuz my painter didnt mess up my paint job like you messed- we'll leave it at that cuz the rest of the family be knowin trick  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY YOU GOT TO BRING UP OL SHIT NUGGA HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 02:51 PM~6026628
> *WHY YOU GOT TO BRING UP OL SHIT NUGGA HAHAHAHAHAHA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

MY BAD I FORGOT WICKEDKUSTOMS IS GONNA BE DOIN IT BIG IN 07'


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 23 2006, 02:53 PM~6026659
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> MY BAD I FORGOT WICKEDKUSTOMS IS GONNA BE DOIN IT BIG IN 07'
> *


THAT WAS 05 SHIT YOU TALKING ABOUT CONCENTRATE ON THE FUTURE NOT THE PAST HOOK :twak: 2007 IS GOING TO BE THE YEAR OF 1WCKD68 (ONE WICKED 68) AND IT'S BAD ASS, JANUARY 1 2007 DEAD LINE END'S AND IT WILL BE OUT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 01:49 PM~6026038
> *I want Chocolete milk and Toffee cookies :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU FINISH THE CD'S? YOU THINK I CAN HAVE ONE SO I CAN BUMP IT TO THE PICNIC SINCE YOU AINT GOT YOUR PHONE ON


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Man you fools have way to much time on your hands talking all of this. I say we could drink only after we take care of all the serving in the morning. Thats my opnion on the matter. You guys should really get to work.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2006, 03:40 PM~6027138
> *DID YOU FINISH THE CD'S? YOU THINK I CAN HAVE ONE SO I CAN BUMP IT TO THE PICNIC SINCE YOU AINT GOT YOUR PHONE ON
> *


Fuck you talking bout


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Aug 23 2006, 08:14 PM~6029143
> *Man you fools have way to much time on your hands talking all of this. I say we could drink only after we take care of all the serving in the morning. Thats my opnion on the matter. You guys should really get to work.
> *



Thats why we have the wifes there to serve the food...
As for the drinkin we will see.

I'm still thinkin bout it...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 08:25 PM~6029241
> *Thats why we have the wifes there to serve the food...
> As for the drinkin we will see.
> 
> ...


I TOLD YOU ABOUT THAT WHEN YOU GET A TUMOR DONT ASK WHY HOOK


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 23 2006, 02:41 PM~6025965
> *See this vato's r allready who bangin on the net now think about this vato's drunk....
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

u know the queen will be there :wave:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 24 2006, 12:48 AM~6030623
> *u know the queen will be there  :wave:
> *


  what's up betty :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 24 2006, 07:46 AM~6031896
> *TTT uffin:  uffin:
> *


what happend to the cd you were ging to burn for me? :twak:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

RICKNDATHONG AND WICKEDWEKO ARE FOO'S WHEN THERE DRUNK THEY START DOING "DA BUMP" AND THEN RICK BE THROWING HIS FUNKY TANGA AT PEOPLE AND WICKEDHOMO BE ROLLING IN THE GRASS WITH HIS PANTS DOWN :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 24 2006, 09:59 AM~6032766
> *RICKNDATHONG AND WICKEDWEKO ARE FOO'S WHEN THERE DRUNK THEY START DOING "DA BUMP" AND THEN RICK BE THROWING HIS FUNKY TANGA AT PEOPLE AND WICKEDHOMO BE ROLLING IN THE GRASS WITH HIS PANTS DOWN :uh:
> *


you out of all ppl aint got any room to talk mr. i cant drink cuz my mom will ground me. shut yo ass up biotch and attend to the lil kids you babysit. cant wait to see if you parallel park the boat this weekend :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH YOU'LL SEE THE BOAT OUT THERE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2006, 09:57 AM~6032756
> *what happend to the cd you were ging to burn for me? :twak:
> *



I have it come pick it up....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 24 2006, 09:59 AM~6032766
> *RICKNDATHONG AND WICKEDWEKO ARE FOO'S WHEN THERE DRUNK THEY START DOING "DA BUMP" AND THEN RICK BE THROWING HIS FUNKY TANGA AT PEOPLE AND WICKEDHOMO BE ROLLING IN THE GRASS WITH HIS PANTS DOWN :uh:
> *


LOOK YOU FUCKEN PEEWEE YOU DONT KNOW SHIT BECAUSE YOU DONT LEAVE WESTHOLAND IF YOU WOULD ACTUALLY GO OUT SIDE OF YOUR BLOCK MAYBE YOU WILL FIND OUT THERE IS MORE TO HUMANS THAN LIVING IN THAT SAME BLOCK ALL YOUR LIFE THERE IS ANOTHER WORLD AROUND THE CORNER.................................................................................................. WAIT THATS WERE YOU SELL YOUR ASS NEVER MIND (.25 CENT PUSSY .50 CENT BLOW'S AND .75 CENTS YOUR ASS) :buttkick:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2006, 10:09 AM~6032853
> *LOOK YOU FUCKEN PEEWEE YOU DONT KNOW SHIT BECAUSE YOU DONT LEAVE WESTHOLAND IF YOU WOULD ACTUALLY GO OUT SIDE OF YOUR BLOCK MAYBE YOU WILL FIND OUT THERE IS MORE TO HUMANS THAN LIVING IN THAT SAME BLOCK ALL YOUR LIFE THERE IS ANOTHER WORLD AROUND THE CORNER.................................................................................................. WAIT THATS WERE YOU SELL YOUR ASS NEVER MIND (.25 CENT PUSSY .50 CENT BLOW'S AND .75 CENTS YOUR ASS) :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fucken eric


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Aug 23 2006, 11:04 PM~6030340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF it wickedcustoms picture :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MOFO DONT BE POSTING THE "LE WICKEDHOMO MENU" PRICES UP FOO START SHAVING UR ASS ALREADY LASTTIME UR ASS LOOKED LIKE THE FUCKING BUCKIE HEAD WAS GONNA BUST OUTTA UR ASS FOO :biggrin: OHH AND MY CAR WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

STR8 TO DA TOP


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

2 MOR3 DAYS FOR THE BIG PICNIC ARE YOU READY?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

80 WAS UP WITH THE DRINKING I'M STILL WAITING!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT "FAMILIA STYLE" QUE NO I'LL BE THERE WITH THE BEBE'S KIDS KICKING IT LIKE A WICKED KUSTOMS "G" TRUCHA FOR 1WCKD68
(1 WICKED 68) COMING TO A LOWRIDING STREET NEAR YOU " JANUARY 1 2007"  uffin: :machinegun:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WICKEDHOMO IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALREADY STARTED DRINKING


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: you aint right fern LOL


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 25 2006, 10:04 AM~6041220
> *WICKEDHOMO IT LOOKS LIKE YOU ALREADY STARTED DRINKING
> 
> 
> ...


look foo you should leave your house on saturday night so you can get there on time even though you live like 5 min. away and use MAPQUEST DUMB mother fucker :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

just as I suspected a **** from WESTHOMOLAND lil hook go sell your ass :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ATTN:STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB MEMBERS WE JUST GOT THE GREEN LIGHT TO DRINK ON SUNDAY BY ICKY SO MILLENIUM BRING IT ON NO WATER (BUDLIGHT)
JUST CORONAS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 25 2006, 12:26 PM~6042300
> *But I don't want to see you vato's like this :banghead: :barf:*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

IS YALLZ FITNA HAVE SOME SHICKEN AND STRAWBURRI SODA OUT DER


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

sup strictly fmaily and millenium car clubs ready for this sunday? 2 days lift!!!! 
Bring the CORONAS!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 25 2006, 02:20 PM~6043106
> *sup strictly fmaily and millenium car clubs ready for this sunday? 2 days lift!!!!
> Bring the CORONAS!!!!!!
> *


you used to ditch alot huhh. cant spell for shit


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

F*#KYOU WICKEDKUSTOMS!!!!! 

Hey your 68 coming out this sunday?? Lol guess NOT!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

F*#KYOU WICKEDKUSTOMS!!!!! 

Hey your 68 coming out this sunday?? Lol guess NOT!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WHAT UP HOT WHEELS


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 1 more day to the pic 






 TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOU CAN COUNT ON YOUR LOCO ~EPICS SGV~ C.C. TO BE IN THE HOUSE TOMMOROW!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: GETTING THE 64 & 66 READY


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE SEE EVERY ONE IN THE MORNING


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

5 more hours and itll be on and crackin


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GETTING READY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2006, 01:13 AM~6051614
> *GETTING READY
> *


i got your shirt wit me nucca i ironed it no creases foo cuz i didnt wanna send you out with any crooked lines so thatll be 7 dollas :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHHAHAHAH NUGGA GOOOD LOOKING OUT MY NUGGA I WANNA ROO ALREADY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2006, 01:27 AM~6051657
> *HAHAHHAHAHAH NUGGA GOOOD LOOKING OUT MY NUGGA I WANNA ROO ALREADY
> *


im tellin you foo feelin like a tweeker waitin for the clock to hit 4 dam to think about i need to get to bed for a quick nap. you know us old folks  man eric never really asked me for a ride he mentioned it but that was it :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I SLEEPTS FOR A LIL WHILE ALREDAY SO IAM SET


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 27 2006, 01:35 AM~6051677
> *I SLEEPTS FOR A LIL WHILE ALREDAY SO IAM SET
> *


must be nice well fuck it im out foo see in approxametly 3:20 hrs and counting


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MEET ME AT ELYSIAN IZZZZZZZZZZZZ GO'N DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Alright fuckers ITS OONNNNNNNNN! I am leaving S.D. and heading to L.A. See u mofos in 2 1/2 hours. Yo I wanna send Alex a shout out, good looking out on helping me fix that busted hoses. Thanks Brother! Good thing we didn't lose that rim gas hopping :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: See you mofos at Elysian, PEACE!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

well im off to the park, hope to see all riders from all around the city and we appreciate you all comin to kick it with us  STRICTLY FAMILY & MILLENIUM STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ITS TIME ROLLING OUT FROM THE CHANTE ITS GOING TO BE ON AND CRACKING


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, since I wasn't there to experience it, give me the report and pics, please.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

JUST GOT BACK THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK 

1ST TRROPHY FOR CLUB PATICIPATION WENT TO GOODTIMES

2ND TROPHY FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION WENT TO CITY WIDE


MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT WENT TOO MANY TO MENTION 
BUT YOU KNOW WHO WAS THERE


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT THANX. LOTS OF CARS, FOOD :thumbsup: SHIT WAS COOL. BATTERIES COULD HAD MORE JUICE. LOL. BIG UPS STRICTLY FAMILY AND MIILINIUM! CRASHED MY DOOR SWANGEM AGAIN BUSTED A BUSHING BOLT GOT TOWED HOME BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!! MY DAUGHTER LIL SHOTGUN RIDER HAD FUN.


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT THANX. LOTS OF CARS, FOOD :thumbsup: SHIT WAS COOL. BATTERIES COULD HAD MORE JUICE. LOL. BIG UPS STRICTLY FAMILY AND MIILINIUM! CRASHED MY DOOR SWANGEM AGAIN BUSTED A BUSHING BOLT GOT TOWED HOME BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!! MY DAUGHTER LIL SHOTGUN RIDER HAD FUN.


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE DBL POST BUT I COULDNT EDIT THAT COLOR ON TOP!!! YUK


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 27 2006, 08:33 PM~6055803
> *SORRY ABOUT THE DBL POST BUT I COULDNT EDIT THAT COLOR ON TOP!!! YUK
> *


SET TRIPP'N :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 27 2006, 08:30 PM~6055780
> *GOOD TURN OUT THANX. LOTS OF CARS, FOOD :thumbsup: SHIT WAS COOL. BATTERIES COULD HAD MORE JUICE. LOL. BIG UPS STRICTLY FAMILY AND MIILINIUM! CRASHED MY DOOR SWANGEM AGAIN BUSTED A BUSHING BOLT GOT TOWED HOME BUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!! MY DAUGHTER LIL SHOTGUN RIDER HAD FUN.
> *


ya heard about your door oooooooooooooooooooppppppppppppppppppppppssssssss shit happens


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks we all had a goodtime at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Aug 27 2006, 08:48 PM~6055940
> *thanks we all had a goodtime at the park :thumbsup:
> *


YUP I HEAR U ON THE ~~~GOOD TIME~~~~PART LOL ....THANKS 4 HAVIN US AND THAT TROPHY IT'S IN GOOD HANDS...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOOD TURN OUT THANKS TO EVERYONE OUT THERE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IF ANY ONE TOOK PIC POST UP AND ONCE AGAIN A BIG ASS 
GRACIAS FOR COMMING :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 27 2006, 06:24 PM~6054733
> *JUST GOT BACK THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK
> 
> 1ST TRROPHY FOR CLUB PATICIPATION WENT TO GOODTIMES
> ...


you know it


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING RICK BETTER HURRY UP WITH THE PICS OR THE VIDEO :biggrin: HOW WAS BETOS KICK BACK I WOULD HAVE GONE BUT I WAS BURN'T OUT


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

wheere da pics?


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

DAMN WORD TRAVELS FAST! HARDLY ANY1 WAS THERE WHEN WE CRASHED, HOPPED BACK IN THE CAR AND SWANG THEM TILL THE BUSHING BOLT BUSTEDWENT OUT WITH A :guns: SEE YA SOON :biggrin:


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 27 2006, 08:40 PM~6055861
> *SET TRIPP'N :biggrin:
> *


NA BLOOD :biggrin: ITS JUST NOT MY COLOR :biggrin: WAS UP BIG AL?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 27 2006, 09:34 PM~6056336
> *DAMN WORD TRAVELS FAST! HARDLY ANY1 WAS THERE WHEN WE CRASHED, HOPPED BACK IN THE CAR AND SWANG THEM TILL THE BUSHING BOLT BUSTEDWENT OUT WITH A  :guns: SEE YA SOON :biggrin:
> *


u crashed fool


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

ACTUALLY I GOT HIT, JUST MY DOOR, IT WAS A HOMIE, WE WERE PLAYING AROUND IN THE CARS. HE HAS A DOOR 4 ME AND I HAVE PAINT. ITS ALL IN FUN :biggrin: I COULD HAVE DRIVEN SAFER :roflmao: IM PUTTIN ON THE DOOR TOMMORROW :thumbsup: SO I CAN HAVE FUN ON THE NEXT 1.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 27 2006, 09:46 PM~6056437
> *ACTUALLY I GOT HIT, JUST MY DOOR, IT WAS A HOMIE, WE WERE PLAYING AROUND IN THE CARS. HE HAS A DOOR 4 ME AND I HAVE PAINT. ITS ALL IN FUN :biggrin: I COULD HAVE DRIVEN SAFER :roflmao: IM PUTTIN ON THE DOOR TOMMORROW :thumbsup: SO I CAN HAVE FUN ON THE NEXT 1.
> *


and we where yelling at those fuckers pealling out.. it was u i should have been yelling at


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

NA BUT WHEN WE WERE [email protected]&!IN AROUND THERE WASNT THAT MANY CARS, NONE WERE CLOSE BUT OURS. HIS BUMPER JUST PUSHED IN MY DRIVRS DOOR. IT STILL OPENS AND CLOSES, BUMPER CARS IN THE PARK!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRSANCHO_@Aug 27 2006, 09:54 PM~6056492
> *NA BUT WHEN WE WERE [email protected]&!IN AROUND THERE WASNT THAT MANY CARS, NONE WERE CLOSE BUT OURS. HIS BUMPER JUST PUSHED IN MY DRIVRS DOOR. IT STILL OPENS AND CLOSES, BUMPER CARS IN THE PARK!
> *


u crazy fool.. it was a good day.. just to many fucking euros trying to do burn outs..


----------



## MRSANCHO (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 27 2006, 09:55 PM~6056498
> *u crazy fool.. it was a good day.. just to many fucking euros trying to do burn outs..
> *


IT WOULD OF BEEN A BETTER DAY IF THEY WOULD OF CRASHED :biggrin: IM OUT GOODTIMES NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

Sorry, couldnt make it out. Hope it was fun.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

CAN SOMEONE POST SOME PIC'S 


=--=-=--=-=-=-=-WAS THERE ANY HOP???????=-=-=-=-=-=-==-=


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*HAPPY 6th ANNUAL PICNIC SEE YOU NEXT YEAR*_ :cheesy:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy: Had a goodtime, nice meeting you jessica, thanks for invite


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOOD TIME ON BEHALF OF STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB & MILLENIUM CAR CLUB THANKS ALOT WE APPRECIATED AND WE'LL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

WHO HAS PICS? I SAW ALOT OF CAMARAS, DONT BE GREEDY :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

On Behalf of the family and Millenium we want to say thanks to all the clubs for coming out and kicking it with us ....
Also want to say thanks to Roland from Cruzin with La Raza for coming out and filming the Picnic and Jerry from PurpleSlice.com for Sponsering the trophies...

Pic's are on the way thanks to Jessica from Millenium just as soon as I download them.... :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :rofl:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO THANK ALL OF THE CLUBS OUT THERE THAT REPRESENTED ON SUNDAY FOR THE PICNIC...GOOD TURNOUT GUYS...ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE DAY. SPECIAL THANKS OUT THERE TO CITY WIDE CAR CLUB...CAME OUT STRONG FOR A CLUB THAT JUST GOT ROLLIN...AGAIN THANKS TO ALL HOMIES OUT THERE FOR SHOWING OUR CLUBS SOME LOVE...


----------



## Suzy (Nov 12, 2004)

Good picnic! :thumbsup: We had a lot of fun... Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WEST Up ! Want to thank everyone that came out to kick it! Dam that was a firme picnic, I busted my very first seal acting a fool out there, thanks Alex for hooking a homie up and fixing it. Yo where r the pics???? SSSUUUWWWOOOOOPPPPPPP!!!


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB: 
GOOD TIMES 
CITY WIDE
ROLLERS ONLY
WILD FANTASIES
NUESTRAS CALLES
ELLUSIVE
EPICS
WESTSIDE
WESTBOUND
ALTERED ONES
NEW CREATION
BLVD ROLLERS
KLIQUE
NIGHT CROWD
LA CARTEL
LA STYLE
LA KNIGHTS
LA'S FINEST
SUSPECTS
KING OF KINGS
AND
STYLISTICS

THANKS AGAIN TO ALL 2007 IS GONNA BE BETTER AND STRONGER.


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE THANK MILLENIUM AND STRICKTLY FAMILY FOR THE TROPHY THAT WAS PRESENTED TO US (CITY WIDE CAR CLUB) . IT WAS A REAL GOOD TURN OUT, AND YOU CAN COUNT ON US FOR BEING THERE AT YOUR NEXT PICNIC. 

AND I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK JUNIOR FROM WILD FANTASIES FOR THE HELP ON MY RIDE, AND TO ALL THE OTHER CAR CLUBS THAT WAS SHOWING LOVE TO CITY WIDE.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PICS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Here some pic's


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I also want to give a special big Thanks to all the Wife's and Mothers of the members of STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB & MILLENIUM CAR CLUB for all the cooking and preping of the food that was given out at the picnic and all the time they gave to serve everyone out there........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: IF ANY ONE ELSE TOOK SOME PIC PLEASE POST ON THIS TOPIC

GRACIAS TO MI JEFITA AND ALL THE WIFES


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suzy_@Aug 28 2006, 12:17 PM~6059276
> *Good picnic! :thumbsup: We had a lot of fun... Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Aug 28 2006, 12:26 PM~6059324
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB:
> GOOD TIMES
> CITY WIDE
> ...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

I KNOW SOMEONE HAS MORE FLIKS OF THIS PICNIC DONT BE GREEDY
POST THEM UP


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

WE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME , & WE WILL LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS 

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 28 2006, 02:50 PM~6060599
> *Don't trip homie I still have some more to put up the Jessica gave me....    *


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

GRACIAS!!!!!!!! I HAD A GOOD TIME!!!! C U NEXT YEAR!!!


----------



## craziee in L.A. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Aug 28 2006, 11:26 AM~6059324
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB:
> GOOD TIMES
> CITY WIDE
> ...



*Gracias to Millenium & Strictkly Family for throwing a firme picnic  *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 28 2006, 03:23 PM~6060767
> *Firme glad you had a firme time with us...
> Next year will be BIGGER AND BETTER in 07  </span>*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 28 2006, 03:45 PM~6060962
> *Firme glad you had a firme time with us...
> Next year will be BIGGER AND BETTER in 07
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

It was NICE seeing and meeting EVERYONE at the picnic. It was a pleasure to meet the wive's that I met, and for those I didn't meet, Maybe next time!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

ANY MORE PICS?


----------



## LovesLowLows (Aug 7, 2006)

Looked like it was a lot of fun, too bad I didn't go.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANK YOU HOMEBOYZ, EVERYBODY HAD A GOODTIME AND THANKS FOR THE COMIDA AND THE CORONAS....


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

LA CARTEL WANTS 2 THANK MILLENUIM & STRICTLY FAMILY 4 THE CORONAS AND FOOD WE HAD A GOOD DAY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT 1


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 28 2006, 05:28 PM~6061253
> *It was NICE seeing and meeting EVERYONE at the picnic. It was a pleasure to meet the wive's that I met, and for those I didn't meet, Maybe next time!!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


YOU STOPPED TO TALK TO SOME OF OUR MEMBERS BUT I DIDN'T MEET YOU MAYBE NEXT TIME!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 PM~6066713
> *LA CARTEL WANTS 2 THANK MILLENUIM & STRICTLY FAMILY 4 THE CORONAS AND FOOD WE HAD A GOOD DAY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE NEXT 1
> *



It's all good homie thats how we do it Family Style.... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: TILL NEXT YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER

MILLENIERO SYTLE FOR LIFE


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

due to some fuck up in spellin errors ill be reposting the video back up at a later time


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool video whats up 80 with some more flicks


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 30 2006, 01:59 PM~6074102
> *:thumbsup: cool video whats up 80 with some more flicks
> *


Don't trip ese soon to come....


----------



## OurStreets68 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Aug 28 2006, 10:26 AM~6059324
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB:
> GOOD TIMES
> CITY WIDE
> ...


THANKS FOR THROWING A BAD ASS PICNIC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!


THANKS FOR RECONGNIZING OUR SUPPORT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

orale here we go loco's

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEHlLoHmHiM


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OurStreets68_@Aug 30 2006, 09:51 PM~6076954
> *THANKS FOR THROWING A BAD ASS PICNIC. WE HAD A GOOD TIME!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR!
> THANKS FOR RECONGNIZING OUR SUPPORT
> *



Thank you vato's for the support...
Next year bigger and badder...


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Aug 28 2006, 11:26 AM~6059324
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB:
> GOOD TIMES
> CITY WIDE
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Aug 28 2006, 11:26 AM~6059324
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANKS THE FOLLOWING CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP AND SUPPORTING US AND MILLENIUM CAR CLUB:
> GOOD TIMES
> CITY WIDE
> ...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 31 2006, 07:39 AM~6078554
> *orale here we go loco's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEHlLoHmHiM
> *


Nice video  When's Part 2 comin?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup Strictly Family ready for LV??? Got 5 week left!!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hell ya good video ric i didnt even know i was in it and the picnic was the bomb  thanks for inviteing all of us


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

WAS UP FAMILY I'M READY TO JAM TO VEGAS ARE YOU? :thumbsup: uffin: :guns: :barf:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm ready homie... Just got do one more thing to my car... Then drive that shit to LV homie!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 31 2006, 09:09 PM~6083266
> *I'm ready homie... Just got do one more thing to my car... Then drive that shit to LV homie!!!
> *


THATS FIRME HOMIE I NOW WHAT THAT ONE THING IS TOO! WHEN IS IT GOING TO EDDY? :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That was Goodtimes with the first place trophy...
Thanks again for the support all you vato's gave us..
       .


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Just waiting for eddy let me know when. Still have cars in back yead. But for sure will be ready for LV homie..


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

sup 80 olds? What been up to primo??


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

SHOOTER WHEN WILL EDDY HAVE TIME BIG HOMIE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 31 2006, 07:39 AM~6078554
> *orale here we go loco's
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEHlLoHmHiM
> *


THE VIDEO CAME OUT GOOD BRO...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

I WILL TALK TO MY CARNAL AND WILL KEEP YOU VATOS POSTED BUT DONT TRIP. PARTY @ MY HOUSE TONIGHT NOT GOING TO WORK GETTING THE  ICE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 1 2006, 03:19 PM~6087852
> *I WILL TALK TO MY CARNAL AND WILL KEEP YOU VATOS POSTED BUT DONT TRIP.  PARTY @ MY HOUSE TONIGHT NOT GOING TO WORK GETTING THE I'll be there homie</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

SUP SHOOTER? I BE THERE TO KICK IT. I BRING A 12 PACK


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 1 2006, 04:58 PM~6088395
> *SUP SHOOTER? I BE THERE TO KICK IT. I BRING A 12 PACK
> *


DONT LIE ...... FOREALS


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

SERIO NOT LYING I ALREADY GOT STARTED.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN I GUESS I MISSED OUT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferns213 don't lie! They didn't let u out homie. Que no


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO CHALIO WERE THE PARTY AT TODAY I'M GETTING THIRSTY WERE THE CORONAS AT. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn I'm at San Diego, going to car show. Tmw I'm off homie!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*did your whole club go ?*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN DONT YOU FUCKER EVER DRINK WATER???? OR AT LEATS SOMETHING WITH OUT LIQUER IN IT????? :uh:, I DIDINT GO


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

CANT DRINK WATER PORQUE ME OXIDO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHA PINCHE BUEY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

The show was good, lots nice cars. It was me, 80 olds, hotwheels, MI 71 went to san diego show.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What's Chalio....
The show was firme...


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Qvo mis HOmies! Yo good lookin out with getting the ride home my NIKKUHS! Dam I LOVE THIS LIFE! Next year I will get my clown on! Millenium where u at my NIKKUHS? Put that in ur calendar for next year carnal, super indoor show we gots to get our clown on! IV LIFE NIKKUHS! AND WE AIN"T SCARED OF NO NIKKUHS!
SSSUUUWWWOOOOOOPPPPPPP!
ESE PINCHE HOT WHEELS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup hot wheels? I be there for sure homie!!! Where the coronas???


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

yep thats what im talking about were the fuck are the coronas its hot today who got the b b q going on im down to roll


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING DRUNKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey FERNES213 don't hate because they can let you drink CORONAS que no!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn today was boring nothing to do. I kicked it at shooters house for a while but came home because i was tired. I did have to drive while 80 olds and chalio slept but it was all good. The show was good.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

you should of kept those two fools awake let them suffer too. ese


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK NUGGA WHEN YOU NEED A LIVER, DONT COME CRYING ASKING FOR MY HEALTH LIVER OR KIDDNEYS WHAT EVER THEY TAKE IAM NOT SURE???


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah i know still dont have nothing to do shooter. You just kicking it on the net.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup SHOOTER?? I had to sleep because it my bed time homie!! Que no


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats when you know you old it was only midnight and he had to go to sleep.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 4 2006, 05:29 PM~6103153
> *Thats when you know you old it was only midnight and he had to go to sleep.
> *


A foo I asked if you wanted me to Drive....
When you said no I went to sleep... HEHEHE...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Shooter....
Where the Beers at???
I just sent you a message on myspace with my new numbers....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah i know its cool i know you old bro. You cant do it like you use to back in the day. We know that chalio getting to that age as well. You guys need your beauty sleep. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IM SIPPING ON A CORONA RIGHT NOW BUT SHIT TODAY WAS A BORING ASS DAY!!!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW HOW MUCH I HATE WORK AND I WISH I WAS AT WORK RIGHT NOW. :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You must really be bored to want to go to work shooter. We should of bbq today or done something at a park or something.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Shit fuck work... I need a CORONAS!!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

sipping on a 40 oz of king kobra! WESTSIDE NIKKUHS!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

But thats because you a drunk. Thats all you want to do is drink.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats up hotwheels you in little compton in san diego again today.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

A chalio we gots to get that mofo who pulled up on me! You know how we do it!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Man that fool was chipping it looked like it could do something but it did nothing but got hotwheels mad. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Shit fuck work!!! I need a CORONAS!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

only day i take off of layitlow and all you fukkers are post whorin the topic bastards :angry: . sounds like the s.d. show was off the chain thats koo you know the family dont fuck around i was at the santa fe swap holding it down strong flyin colors and pendant the funny shit is a couple vatos were askin homies 
WHATS IN THE MAKES FOR NEXT YEAR!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i just told them wait till then  

but on another note aye shooter angelo wants to know what up about them rims? you want his number or you want me to slip him your number?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP BIG MAC I SEE YOUR LOGGED ON HEY RICK I WILL FIND OUT ON THOSE RIMS KIND OF SLIPPED MY MIND BUT I GOT YOU HOMIE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

tell paqui i thought we was gonna get togather on friday and watch him and alex nose em up?? see now imma have to put that video togather of him and alex buildin up to swang em hahahaahah


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup RICNDAREGAL? One of your homie was asking about u at san diego show. I told him can't make it.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

YEAH I HAD SOME FAMILY SHIT I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF BUT COME VEGAS ILL BE READY FAMILY STYLE uffin: uffin: uffin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT 

WHAT UP WICKEDKUSTOMZ OF S.C. I GOT CAUGHT UP SUNDAY AND DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO FUCK WITH THE PEDAL CAR BUT ILL HAVE IT STRIPPED FOR YOU BY THE END OF THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO RICK JUST MAKE SURE HE DONT GIVE IT BACK WITH ALL KINDS OF SRACTHES :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 5 2006, 09:29 AM~6107676
> *YEAH I HAD SOME FAMILY SHIT I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF BUT COME VEGAS ILL BE READY FAMILY STYLE  uffin:  uffin:  uffin: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> 
> WHAT UP WICKEDKUSTOMZ OF S.C. I GOT CAUGHT UP SUNDAY AND DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO FUCK WITH THE PEDAL CAR BUT ILL HAVE IT STRIPPED FOR YOU BY THE END OF THIS WEEKEND
> *


FIRME HOMIE I DIDN'T HAVE A CHANCE TO GO EITHER WAY, PAITING THE DASH FOR MY 68 LOOKING GOOD, I WILL E-MAIL YOU THE PICTURE'S TONIGHT OF THE CAR NOT THE DASH


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2006, 09:56 AM~6107898
> *YO RICK JUST MAKE SURE HE DONT GIVE IT BACK WITH ALL KINDS OF SRACTHES :0
> *


DONT HATE KUZ YO SHIT LOOK'S LIKE A PEICE OF SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam chill out ma ****** i thought we talked about this at the park last time and they gonna start handin out fines for shit like this bein posted on the internet!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 5 2006, 10:33 AM~6108229
> *dam chill out ma ****** i thought we talked about this at the park last time and they gonna start handin out fines for shit like this bein posted on the internet!!!
> *


we talked about pictures not words ......lol
dont trip it personal with that ***** hahahahahahahahahahahaha :rofl: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup homies? You guys need to work and make my money!!! Going on net not making the money que no. Look at tommy he working hard lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 5 2006, 01:44 PM~6109289
> *What sup homies? You guys need to work and make my money!!! Going on net not making the money que no. Look at tommy he working hard lol
> *


It's about time :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2006, 01:54 PM~6109361
> *It's about time  :biggrin:
> *


you watch my movie bioch???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 5 2006, 01:58 PM~6109381
> *you watch my movie bioch???
> *


hells yeah it's koo I'm going to boot leg them selling this motha fucka for 5 dollas :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Chalio you got a hang over on saturday cuz i felt like shit i slept 1.5 hours i was hating it on saturday


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup HOT WHEELS? They let log in homie?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah homie I got the hang over. Then next day I need a fuckin beer at the car show.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IS ALL KOOL MY NUGGA RICK, EY WICKED IF MY CAR LOOKS LIKE A "PEICE" OF SHIT UR CAR LOOKS LIKE A "LOAD" OF SHIT :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

So whats up wicked customs is the 68 going to vegas with us or what. Or are you taking you wifes van this year.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What 68? He has a 68? I heard he sold it!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 4 2006, 06:56 PM~6103875
> *Shit fuck work... I need a CORONAS!!!!!!
> *



 second that... :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 5 2006, 08:18 PM~6112608
> *So whats up wicked customs is the 68 going to vegas with us or what. Or are you taking you wifes van this year.
> *


NA FOO IM TAKING THE BURBAN YOU KNOW THE SIX8 IS COMING OUT 2010 BIATCHES :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 5 2006, 05:13 PM~6111092
> *IS ALL KOOL MY NUGGA RICK, EY WICKED IF MY CAR LOOKS LIKE A "PEICE" OF SHIT UR CAR LOOKS LIKE A "LOAD" OF SHIT :uh:
> *


DONT HATE ME KUZ YOU AINT ME BIATCH :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

For sure 68 going to LV? Of what?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ITS GOING HE TOLD ME ITS A SURE THING ALREADY CHALIO  
















































DOES THE FENDER AND THE FRONT SEAT COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6117361
> *ITS GOING HE TOLD ME ITS A SURE THING ALREADY CHALIO
> DOES THE FENDER AND THE FRONT SEAT COUNT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 dam that one was fucked up


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHA IAM JUST GETTING BACK AT ALL THE NUGGAS THAT WOULD TALK THERE MASA BACK THEN


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY IV LIFE NIKKUHS! WE AIN"T SCARED OF NO NIKKUHS!!!! SSSSSSSUUUUUUWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!
ESE PINCHE HOTWHEELS!!! VVVVVRRRRRMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats up family. So who's going for sure to vegas with us post it up.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

CHAIO will be there!!! and my hopper too!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You got a model car hopper or what.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 6 2006, 02:06 PM~6117179
> *NA FOO IM TAKING THE BURBAN YOU KNOW THE SIX8 IS COMING OUT 2010 BIATCHES :angry:
> *


Ass woppinnn time 01/07
HEHEHEHE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll be there with the Old's


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

MI71 I mean my car going to hop by vegas homie. So I don't know what model car you talking about!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

JUST TO SHOW SOME BIATCH ASS ****** HOW IT GOES FUCK ANY BODY TALKING SHIT LEVAS :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6117361
> *ITS GOING HE TOLD ME ITS A SURE THING ALREADY CHALIO
> DOES THE FENDER AND THE FRONT SEAT COUNT  :biggrin:
> *


BIATCH DONT HATE CUZ MY DASH LOOKS BETTER THAN THE TITANIC(75 BONDO OHHHH I MEAN IMPALA) :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TAKE A LOOK DONT HATE CUZ ALL YOU FOOLS HAVE TO PAY AND I DONT HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 6 2006, 09:26 PM~6120410
> *Ass woppinnn time 01/07
> HEHEHEHE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRING IT HOOK I AINT AFRAID I TOOK 4 VATOS ONCE AND WHOOP THERE ASS IT WONT BE ANY DIFFERNT NOW OHHH BUT I CANT HIT SENOR CITIZENS IT'S AGAINST THE LAW TO HIT OLD PEOPLE WITH GRAY HAIR :biggrin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

FOR THE HOMIES TALKING SHIT :biggrin: ABOUT FERNYS CARS LET ME ASK YOU . WHAT DID YOU HAVE WHEN YOU WERE 19 YEARS OLD?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MORE THAN THAT RAGGADY SHIT HE HAS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :twak: uffin:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2006, 08:46 AM~6122820
> *MORE THAN THAT RAGGADY SHIT HE HAS  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :twak:  uffin:
> *


lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

***** PLZ WHAT YOU ONLY HAD PAINT FOR THE DASH WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF THE CAR????? AS FOR BONDO??? TAHTS WHATS KEEPING THE 68 TOGETHER SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT :uh: IVE DONE MORE SHIT TO MY CAR IN 2 MONTHS THEN YOUVE DONE TO THE 8 IN THE DECADES YOUVE GOT THE THING, AND NOTE THAT THE GLASSHOUSE ISNT MY FIRST CAR 51,ELCO,RIVI


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

YO on the reals both of you chill out already! I can't be risking coming on at work to watch u ******! So PLEASE CHILLOUT ALREADY! BOTH OF YOU STOP TALKING AND GET YOUR RANFLAS ON THE ROAD! NUFFF SAID!!!!!STRICTLY FAMILY IV LIFE!!! NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 10:37 AM~6123415
> ****** PLZ WHAT YOU ONLY HAD PAINT FOR THE DASH WHAT ABOUT THE REST OF THE CAR????? AS FOR BONDO??? TAHTS WHATS KEEPING THE 68 TOGETHER SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT :uh:  IVE DONE MORE SHIT TO MY CAR IN 2 MONTHS THEN YOUVE DONE TO THE 8 IN THE DECADES YOUVE GOT THE THING, AND NOTE THAT THE GLASSHOUSE ISNT MY FIRST CAR 51,ELCO,RIVI
> *


WE AL KNOW WERE THAT CARE CAME FROM THAT WAS THE BONDO JOKE I WAS REFERRING TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: S FOR CAR'S I HAD A 76 CHARGER,83 MALIBU (LOWLOW)L,84 REGAL(LOWLOW),87 EL CAMINO, 98 CONTOUR, 94 SUBURBAN, 68 IMPALA, 81 REGAL (LOWLOW)


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I FORGOT 87 CAPRICE(LOWLOW) HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

NIÑOS COMPORTENSE POR FAVOR, YA NO SE ESTEN PELEANDO :angry: !!!!! NI PARESEN QUE SON HERMANOS!!! :twak: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ALSO I CAN PERALEL PARK WITH MY EYES CLOSE YOU CANT EVEN PARK A HONDA CIVIC HATCH BACK GOT TO TRY PARKING ABOUT 80 TIMES AND YOUR STILL ALL FUCKED UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU HOTWHEELS I HEAR YOU HOMIE BUT ITS CLEAN FUN HOMIE WE AINT GETTING INTO IT OR INVOLVING THE CLUB OR ANYTHING,NUGGA WICKED KEEP IN MIND I HAD THEM CARS FROM WHEN I WAS 17-19 NOW AND SOME OF THE CARS ON UR LIST ARE YOU VIEJAS CARS FOO THE ONES SHE USES TO DRIVE YOU AROUND IN :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WERE NOT BROTHERS IM BLACK HIS A ******


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH AND HOW MANY OF UR CARS WERE OR ARE LIFTED?????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Kids stop fighting because Hot Wheels already crying hehehe


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

:uh: I WAS IMPLYING TO BEING BROTHER'S CUZ YOUR FROM THE SAME CLUB... PLAY NICE BOY'S!! :biggrin:  AND QUIT SCARING YOUR BROTHER HOT WHEELS, HE'S ABOUT TO START CRYING.........  :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

WICKEDKUSTOMS & FERNS213 you guy had all this cars and then gave it alway!!!!!


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: smoothhoneypot, ferns213, ricndaregal, CHALIO, WICKEDKUSTOMS, hot wheels
:uh: WHY IS EVERYONE SO QUIET NOW????


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 7 2006, 11:18 AM~6123694
> *WICKEDKUSTOMS & FERNS213 you guy had all this cars and then gave it alway!!!!!
> *



So, ARE YOU TELLING ME THEY USE TO HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF CAR'S AND THEAN THEY JUST GAVE THEM AWAY????


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 11:20 AM~6123706
> *So, ARE YOU TELLING ME THEY USE TO HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF CAR'S AND THEAN THEY JUST GAVE THEM AWAY????
> *



DAMN,,, NEXT TIME WICKEDCUSTOMS & FERN213 ARE GIVING CAR'S AWAY CAN SOMEONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW???? :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PINCHE CHALIO I NEVER GAVE SHIT AWAY I ALWAYS FLIP'D CARS FOR MORE MONEY I NEVER GAVE SHIT AWAY BETTER YET WORRY BOUT UR CAR FOO


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

both you bioches stop cryin before i have to get to photo choppin both you tricks on a big fat dick


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6123727
> *both you bioches stop cryin before i have to get to photo choppin both you tricks on a big fat dick
> *



DAMN, NIKKU DAS HARSH!!! :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THERE YOU GO WITH THE DICKS AGAIN RICK, NAW THATS THE SHIT THAT HOTWHEELZ GONE REALLY TRIP ABOUT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 11:22 AM~6123720
> *PINCHE CHALIO I NEVER GAVE SHIT AWAY I ALWAYS FLIP'D CARS FOR MORE MONEY I NEVER GAVE SHIT AWAY BETTER YET WORRY BOUT UR CAR FOO
> *


we all know that was a dumb move on the 51, as for the rivi well nucca like you told all of us "my daddy didnt like it", the elco hell it aint like you ever drove it anywhere the only thing i seen you in beside this past picnic with the 75 was ya lil egg mobile nucca.

but ill give you props on the 75 cuz you had tha bioch cut up for the picnic, unlike some ppl cough cough chalio cough jp :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 11:25 AM~6123748
> *we all know that was a dumb move on the 51, as for the rivi well nucca like you told all of us "my daddy didnt like it", the elco hell it aint like you ever drove it anywhere the only thing i seen you in beside this past picnic with the 75 was ya lil egg mobile nucca.
> *


 :0 Ayyy Ya Yayyyy!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2006, 11:06 AM~6123604
> *ALSO I CAN PERALEL PARK WITH MY EYES CLOSE YOU CANT EVEN PARK A HONDA CIVIC HATCH BACK GOT TO TRY PARKING ABOUT 80 TIMES AND YOUR STILL ALL FUCKED UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he got you there ferny you drive that civic like its a 18 wheeler :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Sep 7 2006, 11:29 AM~6123786
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he got you there ferny you drive that civic like its a 18 wheeler  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   so he showed you his skillz to hahahahahahaha


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 11:30 AM~6123794
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:     so he showed you his skillz to hahahahahahaha
> *


im going to stop before i hurt furnys feelings
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY I HAD THE 51 WHEN I WAS IN SCHOOL I HAD RAN OUTTA CASH I WASNT GONNA HAVE THE SHIT LYING AROUND LIKE SOME PEOPLE DO WITH THERE CARS THAT DO ONE LIL SHIT TO THEM ONCE A YEAR,THE RIVI I HAD MADE SOME QUICK CASH ON THAT ONE,AS FOR THE ELCO I LOST INTREST IN IT AND IT WAS A FUCKING LEMON


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK ALL YALL HATING ASS NUGGGGA YEA HATE HATE HATE ME NUGGA YOU JUST GIVING ME MOE FAME


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2006, 11:06 AM~6123604
> *ALSO I CAN PERALEL PARK WITH MY EYES CLOSE YOU CANT EVEN PARK A HONDA CIVIC HATCH BACK GOT TO TRY PARKING ABOUT 80 TIMES AND YOUR STILL ALL FUCKED UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


D-AMMMMM!!!! :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 11:36 AM~6123848
> *FUCK ALL YALL HATING ASS NUGGGGA YEA HATE HATE HATE ME NUGGA YOU JUST GIVING ME MOE FAME
> *


no nucca not really the more hatin i do here on layitlow the mor post whoring i do to get my post count up trick :biggrin: :biggrin: i think we gonna have to start callin you china man from the way that you drive :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHINA MAN???? ***** YOU THE CLUB *****??? SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT ESE DONT MAKE ME GET STARTED ON YOU HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT, AND WHEN I BUY SOMETHING I BUY AND PAY IN FULL


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 11:43 AM~6123908
> *CHINA MAN???? ***** YOU THE CLUB *****??? SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT ESE DONT MAKE ME GET STARTED ON YOU HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT, AND WHEN I BUY SOMETHING I BUY AND PAY IN FULL
> *



come on fernie fern check my credit foo, every one knows im good for the loan :biggrin: at least i didnt take the money from my momma with out her knowing :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 11:46 AM~6123930
> *come on fernie fern check my credit foo, every one knows im good for the loan  :biggrin: at least i didnt take the money from my momma with out her knowing  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



D-Ammmmmmm,,,, I DID THAT ONCE OR TWICE!!!!! :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

WUZZ CRACKIN HOTWHEELS?????????????? IS WE MAKIN VEGAS THIS YEAR???????????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT HOMIE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6124004
> *WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT HOMIE
> *


NUTTIN FOO JUST MESSIN WITCHYA, BUT WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NOW IS IF *HOTWHEELS* IS MAKIN IT TO VEGAS WITH US??? ANY SIDE BETS ANYONE??? CHALIO, MI71 OR FERN ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 12:08 PM~6124032
> *NUTTIN FOO JUST MESSIN WITCHYA, BUT WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT NOW IS IF HOTWHEELS IS MAKIN IT TO VEGAS WITH US??? ANY SIDE BETS ANYONE??? CHALIO, MI71 OR FERN ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nikku THE REAL QUESTION SHOULD BE IF YOUZ GONNA GET YO TRIP SLIP SIGNED, SEALED, DELIVERD, BEFORE THAN!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP WAS UP IT'S ALL IN FUN AND GAMES WE KOO THOUGH HUH FERN'S :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2006, 12:24 PM~6124130
> *WAS UP WAS UP IT'S ALL IN FUN AND GAMES WE KOO THOUGH HUH FERN'S :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: NO RESPONSE YET?? MAYBE HE GOT HIS FEELINGS HURT!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 12:20 PM~6124099
> *Nikku THE REAL QUESTION SHOULD BE IF YOUZ GONNA GET YO TRIP SLIP SIGNED, SEALED, DELIVERD, BEFORE THAN!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i got mine covered nucca trust me i got mine all handled the real question though since you comin at me is how you gonna keep folks from spreadin chisme about yo ass when they see you out there in vegas throwin choniez out at the bar foo :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Smoothhoneypot you have to be on there list to get a car!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I got 1st round that hot wheels going to vegas! Sup rick going to take your ride? Or still being a bitch!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 7 2006, 01:29 PM~6124616
> *I got 1st round that hot wheels going to vegas! Sup rick going to take your ride? Or still being a bitch!
> *


yeah got the trailer already just need a truck now :biggrin:  youll understand next year foo when the baby comes and youknow how it feels to have to save money for other reasons


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I unds about baby thing. But I mean you going to drive your car to vegas? Or still being a little bitch!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 7 2006, 01:52 PM~6124738
> *Yeah I unds about baby thing. But I mean you going to drive your car to vegas? Or still being a little bitch!!!
> *


hell naw shit i barely got enough money to help pich in for gas whoever im ridin with. im on broke mans status for the next couple of months


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 12:35 PM~6124211
> *i got mine covered nucca trust me i got mine all handled the real question though since you comin at me is how you gonna keep folks from spreadin chisme about yo ass when they see you out there in vegas throwin choniez out at the bar foo :biggrin:
> *



NIKKU PLEASEEE!!!!!! I DON'T SWEAT FOOl'S WHO SPREAD FACTS!!!! IT'S THEM BULL SHIT LIES THAT PISS THE FUCK OUTTA ME!!! SO, MOST LIKELY ME FLINGING TANGAS AT THE BAR WILL BE A FACT THEREFORE NOTHING FOR ME TO TRIP ABOUT!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO+Sep 7 2006, 12:39 PM~6124236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE I SAID...... WE CAN GO 1/2's on gas!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 02:49 PM~6125150
> *Where do I sign up??? :cheesy:
> DEM SUM FIT'N WERD THUR!!!
> :COUGH: :COUCH:  WE CAN GO 1/2's on gas!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


better not be showin up by my pad askin my ole lady if she wants to roll witchya the night before the show either :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

There u go rick, smoothhoneypot will help u out with gas..


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6125258
> *There u go rick, smoothhoneypot will help u out with gas..
> *



wasnt you talkin wantin to know what bar she was gonna be at so you could catch a pair of them choniez hahahahahhahahaahhaa jp smooth


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 02:56 PM~6125210
> *better not be showin up by my pad askin my ole lady if she wants to roll witchya the night before the show either  :0  :0
> *



HOW MUCH $$ YOU GOT TO PAY FOR MY SILENCE???????


:biggrin: JUST FUKI'N WITCHA!!!

HELL NAWW NIKKA, YOU KNOWS YOU MA NIG!! WE COOL, NOT A WORD ABOUT ANY OF THEM HOODIES THAT BE GOING TO VEGAS!! IF EVER SHE ASK'S.. I'LL BE LIKE HELL< NAWW JUST ALOT OF JEHOVA LADIES GO THERE TRYING TO GET THEM FOOLS TO CONVERT!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 03:03 PM~6125278
> *HOW MUCH $$ YOU GOT TO PAY FOR MY SILENCE???????
> :biggrin:  JUST FUKI'N WITCHA!!!
> 
> ...


just dont mention that them jahova ladies had mini skirts on and we koo :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hopefully we'll see some of this but the experienced instead of the ameatuers like this broad

http://www.filecabi.net/video/20060905_010.html 

hahahahahaa


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6125346
> *hopefully we'll see some of this but the experienced instead of the ameatuers like this broad
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/video/20060905_010.html
> ...



WTF??? WHY CAN'T I SEE IT!!! I GET THAT LITTLE BLUE GUY WITH THE RED BOX ON HIS BACK ALL THE TIME!!!! FUCK!! :angry:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 03:05 PM~6125306
> *just dont mention that them jahova ladies had mini skirts on and we koo  :biggrin:
> *


Ok, So I'll just say that there were jehova ladies with no skirts on??? :dunno:  :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup wickedkustoms?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 03:12 PM~6125375
> *Ok, So I'll just say that there were jehova ladies with no skirts on??? :dunno:   :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats more convincing hahahahahhahahahahah, that video was some broad dancing around a pole she jumps up to climb on it and tried to slide down it face first but i guess she lost her grip and went face first to the ground :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aye chalio, so is you car there yet o que??


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

No not yet. I'm waiting for moon take his car out. I have feeling this weekend will take it.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Is it were it aint going anywere.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey wickedKustoms you finally doing something to that eight but i heard it was going to be in vegas. It only took you two years to paint the dash how long before the rest is painted. :biggrin: You know i got to mess with you.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah that cool. But u will see what it do by vegas homie


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah i will see what it does the same as now right. :biggrin: Just messing with you primo of course its going to hop.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

HEY YOU STEELERS FANS DID YOU GUYS SEE THEM MAKE TUNA OUT OF THE DOLPHINS WE'RE ON THE WAY TO A REPEAT GO STEELERS


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

YOU GUYS DO TALK ALOT OF SHIT ABOUT EACH OTHERS RIDES


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohh shit other steelers!!! It about RAIDERS homie. We will get the "W" when steelers come to our raiders nation town!!!!


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

THE TRAIDERS WILL SEE THERE FIRST OF MANY LOSES ON MONDAY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Lowlow95 yeah they talk lot shit, but they having fun homie


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

ITS COOL AT LEAST THEY'RE WORKING ON THERE RIDES
:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah on Monday Night Raiders going to win. Is a easy game


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

you know its about the fun and games when ferns gets his ass kicked for not finishing he's car before me you member :biggrin: :biggrin: fern you said before memember


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 7 2006, 06:05 PM~6126983
> *Hey wickedKustoms you finally doing something to that eight but i heard it was going to be in vegas. It only took you two years to paint the dash how long before the rest is painted.  :biggrin:  You know i got to mess with you.
> *


give me about 5 more hahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

WAS KRACKING MY ****** :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHATS UP TO ALL THE STRICTLY FAMILY RIDERS


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC maybe next 5 yrs you will gave alway the 68!! Hahahaha


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup lowlow95 where party at for tmw? I got 12 pack coronas!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Pinche Borachos! I'm suppose to be taking an online test but I just had to stop by layitlow! Whats up homies!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY BITCH IAM DOING MY SHIT YOU WOORY BOUT UR 8 BITCH IVE DONE WAY MORE SHIT TO MY CAR IN A SHORT TIME TO MINE THAT WOULD TAKE YOU MAKE ANOTHER 5 YEARS :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey ferns213 just want to know what have you done to your ride???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN IVE DONE ALOT OF SHIT TO GET THE SHIT OUT ON THE STREETS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd rather keep it in my house than to go out in it looking like shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 8 2006, 12:25 PM~6131592
> *HEY BITCH IAM DOING MY SHIT YOU WOORY BOUT UR 8 BITCH IVE DONE WAY MORE SHIT TO MY CAR IN A SHORT TIME TO MINE THAT WOULD TAKE YOU MAKE ANOTHER 5 YEARS :uh:
> *


WHY YOU ALWAYS GETTING VIOLENT WITH WORDS *** YOU GETTING FINE JUST FOR THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU GONNA FINE ME???? AS FOR THE CAR WELL LIKE I SAID IT AINT EVER GONNA MOVE ANYWAYS ATLEAST MY "SHIT" MOVIES AND IS LIFTED :biggrin: ITS GOING FOR PAINT BY NEW YEARS SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT HOMIE ITS GETTING DONE, WE CANT SAY THE SAME FOR THE 8


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 8 2006, 01:36 PM~6132129
> *YOU GONNA FINE ME???? AS FOR THE CAR WELL LIKE I SAID IT AINT EVER GONNA MOVE ANYWAYS ATLEAST MY "SHIT" MOVIES AND IS LIFTED :biggrin:  ITS GOING FOR PAINT BY NEW YEARS SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT HOMIE ITS GETTING DONE, WE CANT SAY THE SAME FOR THE 8
> *


YEAH! JUST BULL SHITING FOO YOU SAID BY NEW YEARS THATS KOO I WANT TO SEE IT TO SE HOW IT LOOKS AFTER SAME PAINT WE SAW AT HIGH LAND PARK?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HIGHLAND PARK???? YOU MEAN ELYSIAN PARK


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 7 2006, 06:24 AM~6122165
> *BRING IT HOOK I AINT AFRAID I TOOK 4 VATOS ONCE AND WHOOP THERE ASS IT WONT BE ANY DIFFERNT NOW OHHH BUT I CANT HIT SENOR CITIZENS IT'S AGAINST THE LAW TO HIT OLD PEOPLE WITH GRAY HAIR :biggrin:
> *


I'll show you old people trick....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 7 2006, 11:43 AM~6123908
> *CHINA MAN???? ***** YOU THE CLUB *****??? SO WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT ESE DONT MAKE ME GET STARTED ON YOU HOMIE YOU KNOW WHAT IAM TALKING BOUT, AND WHEN I BUY SOMETHING I BUY AND PAY IN FULL
> *


Let's not talk bout paid in full mr. dickie shirt...... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 7 2006, 03:10 PM~6125346
> *hopefully we'll see some of this but the experienced instead of the ameatuers like this broad
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/video/20060905_010.html
> ...


see there you go rick starting shit... J/P


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 8 2006, 05:37 PM~6133532
> *HIGHLAND PARK???? YOU MEAN ELYSIAN PARK
> *


HIGHLAND PARK FOO REMEMBER THE LINCON (PURPLE KANDY) THAT WE RECORDED TO REMEMBER THE COLOR OF THE CAR :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 9 2006, 04:29 AM~6136093
> *I'll show you old people trick....
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST BULL SHITTING MY NUGGA WAS UP FOO DAM YOU UP THIS EARLY ?????????????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OHHH IAM NOT EVEN GOING WITH THAT COLOR AFTER ALL


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferns213 who going to paint your car?? What color?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WELL SHOOTER WAS SAYING TO TAKE IT TO HIS GUY YOU KNOW WHO, AS FOR THE COLOR I GOT A FEW IN MIND BUT I HAVENT REALLY PICKED ONE OUT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2006, 06:18 AM~6136230
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA JUST BULL SHITTING MY NUGGA WAS UP FOO DAM YOU UP THIS EARLY ?????????????
> *


I just had got home from MI71's house bout that time.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 9 2006, 11:27 AM~6137227
> *WELL SHOOTER WAS SAYING TO TAKE IT TO HIS GUY YOU KNOW WHO, AS FOR THE COLOR I GOT A FEW IN MIND BUT I HAVENT REALLY PICKED ONE OUT
> *


You bullshiting you haven't picked a color yet ..:0 :uh: :twak:  :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

??????? NOPE IAM UNDESIDED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

to much cheerleadin comin from both you bitches.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 9 2006, 11:28 PM~6140505
> *to much cheerleadin comin from both you bitches.
> *


HU?????


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 10 2006, 12:37 AM~6140762
> *HU?????
> *


wicked and fernie is doin to much talkin outta hand imma have to start servin out photochops :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHUT UP YO ASS DONT EVEN HAVE PHOTOSHOP, FOO YOU USE PAINT :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 10 2006, 11:59 AM~6142260
> *SHUT UP YO ASS DONT EVEN HAVE PHOTOSHOP, FOO YOU USE PAINT :uh:
> *


check your pm box and think about removin this post :0 :0 :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU AINT RIGHT FOO :uh:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey traiders fans what happened ***steelers rule******


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

traiders 0-2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

it all good homie. Raiders going to come back!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Sep 11 2006, 10:21 PM~6153508
> *hey traiders fans what happened            ***steelers rule******
> *




I second that...  :biggrin:
AL THEY HAVE TO DO IS COUNT THE RINGS... :0 :0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP MY NIGGZ


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah homies talk all that shit you want but I know Raiders will bet the steelers!!!!! On oct 29!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DONT LIKE FOOTBALL :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup ferns213 and 80olds?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHILLING HAD SOME BADASS TACOS URLY ON BUT BUSTED A MISSION FOR THEM, THERE IN THE VALLEY :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey ferns213 I know you don't like football but the only thing you love to log in is MYSPACE.com 24\7 que no!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

When is the car out of surgury Chalio:biggrin: who's house are you going to first homie


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 18 2006, 10:26 AM~6196507
> *When is the car out of surgury Chalio:biggrin: who's house are you going to first homie
> *


yuh nucca so i can grab the video camera :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

1st MI 71
2nd HOT WHEELS
3rd 80 OLDS
4th ???
5th ???
6th ???
7th ???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

4TH-ME IAM SERV YOU NIGG


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

1st MI 71
2nd HOT WHEELS
3rd 80 OLDS
4th FRENS213

On the HOT WHEELS I'm going to drive to San Diego to get him!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dam easy gansta callin out names :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Just remember that it's all in the fun level....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FOO YOU GONNA BE SHUT DOWN AND SENT HOME ON THE 4TH


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

You think so FERNS213? Well see homie


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Now Now Kids lets play nice remember.....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 18 2006, 11:40 AM~6196915
> *Just remember that it's all in the fun level....
> *


WHY YOU SKERRED? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6197461
> *Now Now Kids lets play nice remember.....
> *


REMEMBER $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

steelers lost but at least it was by field goals not tds steelers rule


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh so iam number one chalio its all good bring it you got to learn how to hit the switch first. Then you can come and see me.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry homie I will learn how to hit the switch...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Don't worry homie I will learn how to hit the switch...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0 MI 71 :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

He's just mad that he lost the football pool.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Funny 80 OLDS!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

So who's going to hit the switch on who's car????????????????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 19 2006, 06:41 PM~6206693
> *So who's going to hit the switch on who's car????????????????
> *


you going to see me hitting the switch primo!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh really i will be waiting.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 18 2006, 12:13 PM~6196755
> *1st MI 71
> 2nd HOT WHEELS
> 3rd 80 OLDS
> ...


Bring it homie! You better try and serve me now cuz after vegas the cutty is going to be down for a minute! I am gonna come back stronger and better than ever carnal! Till the motherfuckin wheels fall off ese! Ese Pinche Hotwheels de La Infamous STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IV LIFE NIKKUHS! We ain't scared of no NIKKUHS! FAMILY IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!SSSUUUWWWWOOOOOOPPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Save it for vegas kids we are all going to let loose there......  :rofl: :worship:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup strictly family there 17 days left to vegas!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Add roll call for vegas on the vegas roll cal forum....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Hot Wheels you better have the CORONAS ready when I go down to san diego and serve u primo!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

80 olds still wake??


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

yes.. no work for me thats why....
How is the car coming along?????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I want to check out today, eddie finish doing the front so has to to the back and trunk. It not going to be ready this weekend. Maybe next weekend be ready for sure!! It came out good


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats cool ....
Let him take his time as long as its ready for vegas....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:0 Hey ricndregal...
Still up???? :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah I did told him take his time. No rush homie. My shit be ready by Vegas... What sup RICNDAREGAL still wake?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I think that he is sleep surfing the net... HAHAHAHA j/k homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i was off and on last night carnales as you can see hookin up the site a lil mo' vegas here we come :0 :0 its gonna be a beautiful thing uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY NUGGAS IM GOING TO ROLL OUT WITH YOU FUCKER AT 2:00AM FOR VEGAS SO DONT LEAVE ME BEHIND LIKE RICK'S BITCH ASS.....J/K WHO NEED A RIDE? :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2006, 08:59 AM~6210025
> *HEY NUGGAS IM GOING TO ROLL OUT WITH YOU FUCKER AT 2:00AM FOR VEGAS SO DONT LEAVE ME BEHIND LIKE RICK'S BITCH ASS.....J/K WHO NEED A RIDE? :biggrin:
> *


you takin the tribe :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey wickedkustoms what day u coming back from vegas sunday or monday???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6211118
> *Hey wickedkustoms what day u coming back from vegas sunday or monday???
> *


SUNDAY


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2006, 10:07 AM~6210457
> *you takin the tribe  :0
> *


NOP IM GOING BY MY SELF


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

WICKEDKUSTOMS one of my homie can come back with you on sunday??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

see whos on comin back sunday ill probably roll back wit you big dawg


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 20 2006, 12:21 PM~6211340
> *see whos on comin back sunday ill probably roll back wit you big dawg
> *


IS ALL GOOD HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Kool u mofos can roll back wit me NIKKUHS! SSUUWWWOOOOPPPPP! fuck work nikkuhs


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

HOT WHEELS when you coming back sunday or monday???


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

sunday


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hell yeah its gonna be off the hook


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What happend HOT WHEELS can't get the day off for monday??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 20 2006, 03:28 PM~6212380
> *What happend HOT WHEELS can't get the day off for monday??
> *


NOT FROM HIS JOB BUT FROM HIS OLE LADY HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn that fuckup your lady got u like that!!!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn thats all you guys do is be on layitlow must be nice. Man Vegas going to be off the hook this year i think.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey ese's leave the ladies out of this ...
Every 1 knows that its like that for a few of the homies not just the wheels.......
Vegas roll call I'm there with the cutty.......Putting it down FAMILY STYLE...... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 20 2006, 08:59 AM~6210025
> *HEY NUGGAS IM GOING TO ROLL OUT WITH YOU FUCKER AT 2:00AM FOR VEGAS SO DONT LEAVE ME BEHIND LIKE RICK'S BITCH ASS.....J/K WHO NEED A RIDE? :biggrin:
> *


Hey wickedkustoms you rollin with us not friday?????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't wait for Vegas homie. I think this year going to be good show and hopefully lots bitches!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hell yeah cant wait homies couple more weeks


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 20 2006, 09:26 PM~6214869
> *Hey wickedkustoms you rollin with us not friday?????
> *


YEAP NUGGA 2:00AM WITH YOU GAY'S............... I MEAN GUY'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

15 days left for vegas.....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WE AINT SCARED'A NO NUGGGAZ


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know MI 71 will be there with the Impala like always representing the Family.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah primo you always down.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know it primo.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Is the Monte going to represent in VEGAS or what.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

So what sup primo ready for vegas or what?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know i am ready hopefully the cops aren't tripping out there.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

So what sup primo ready for vegas or what?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know iam ready just hope cops ain't tripping we got to remember not to play the music load next to a cop. lol Like 80 old's did that one year.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey primo's are you all ready for vegas???
You know that I will be there rep'in in the cutty.....


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 21 2006, 10:05 PM~6221181
> *Hey primo's are you all ready for vegas???
> You know that I will be there rep'in in the cutty.....
> *


  what's up tommy, you guys ready to go clubbing in vegas at my compadres event.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 21 2006, 09:05 PM~6221181
> *Hey primo's are you all ready for vegas???
> You know that I will be there rep'in in the cutty.....
> *


orale way ill be the sittin shot gun whore in someones ride this year. :0 :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Sep 21 2006, 10:06 PM~6221586
> * what's up tommy, you guys ready to go clubbing in vegas at my compadres event.
> *


Sounds good homie let me know the time it starts....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hell yeah primo my monte going to vegas for sure!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 21 2006, 11:44 PM~6222080
> *Hell yeah primo my monte going to vegas for sure!!!
> *


How is it coming along?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Well tmw after work I'm pass by and take a look at it. It be ready next week. I told him take his time primo.. Will see what it do at vegas!! Que no


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BIG VGV


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

There goes Fernie and his vato thinking again... :uh: :rofl: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn frens213 still watching that movie again!!!! Bet u watch movie 10 time a day que no


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

jst got off the phone with my pops said he leavin the harley behind but he's gonna try to fly down to vegas and do it up FAMILY STYLE with us. :0 :0 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DAMM DOES ANY BODY FROM STRICTLY FAMILY WORK YOU VATOS ARE NET JUNKIES LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 22 2006, 11:49 AM~6224745
> *DAMM DOES ANY BODY FROM STUICTLY FAMILY WORK YOU VATOS ARE NET JUNKIES LOL  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit its a guess apperance from shooter loco were you been at? and tell tha truth cuz we know you aint been workin :0 :0 :0 unless youve been hired by corona or budlight as a spokesman hahahahhahahahaah jp q vo big dawg


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Sep 22 2006, 11:42 AM~6224696
> *There goes Fernie and his vato thinking again... :uh:  :rofl:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


whatchya talkin bout thats where he gets his cholo skills from danny de la paz is his role model. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

STRICTLY FAMILY FOR LIFE...WE GONNA PARTY I VEGAS TILL OUR ASSES FALL OFF...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey SHOOTER where the party at???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup RICNDAREGAL & HOT WHEELS??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 22 2006, 12:09 PM~6224872
> *What sup RICNDAREGAL & HOT WHEELS??
> *


what up CHALIO YOU GUYS FIND OUT WHAT ITS GONNA BE YET?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

unless you want to party @ 5 in the morinig cause thats the time i get out of work and no i dont work for the number 1 beer co in the world corona but shit watts up or tommorow im down for a bbq.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

No we don't know yet.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Shooter what time you going to be up? U know me I got 12 pack you want to BQQ I buy meat?? I know 80 olds will be there


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

man i cant make it saturday or sunday gotta head out to bakersfield homies gotta another family affair i gotta roll to.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I WOULD GO TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY, BUT I DONT HAVE A CAR TO REPRESENT ..........YET............................... SOON JANUARY 1 ST.2007 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

CHALIO YOU KNOW I GET UP EARLY SO JUST DROP BY AND BRING 80 WITH YOU HEY WICKEDKUSTOM YOU WANT TO DRIVE ONE OF MY CARS ? :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Alright SHOOTER I be there like 11am to 1130am cool? Have beer cold and ready homie


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 22 2006, 03:05 PM~6226024
> *CHALIO YOU KNOW I GET UP EARLY SO JUST DROP BY AND BRING 80 WITH YOU HEY WICKEDKUSTOM YOU WANT TO DRIVE ONE OF MY CARS ? :biggrin:
> *


I would but I might get fined  uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IF IAM CORRECT I THINK YOU MIGHT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN SHOOTER CANT SPELL THE CLUB NAME RIGHT LOOK AT THE LAST PAGE, THAT NUGGA BE DRUNK ALL URLY IN THE DAY


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup shooter....
See you vato's in the morning....5:00am


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I GUESS I BETTER GO TO SLEEP IF I WANNA WAKE UP URLY HUH :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

next stop, vegas?? the mutha fuckin travelodge wont know what hit em when we get done :0 :0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TWO MORE WEEKS AND COUNTING! SFCC IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAH


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I got bad news guys... Maybe my car not going to be ready by Vegas. See what happend this weekend


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

DAM THAT SUCKS JUST WAIT HE STILL GOT ALL THIS WEEK AND NEXT WEEK TILL FRIDAY TO GET IT DONE uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah homie see what happend this weekend.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DONT TRIP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD AS LONG AS IT GETS DONE RIGHT IT DONT MATTER IF HE TAKES TILL NOV. IT WILL BE OUT HOPPING OVER SOME CARS ...I DONT WANT TO SAY WHO BUT YOU KNOW FERN :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Don't you fools got anything better to do than be on layitlow...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

All i know is that there might be to fools getting wooped on in vegas because of deadlines. lol Going to wear all my rings that day. lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn feel sorry for that fucker getting ass kick hahahaha


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah i know i feel sorry for both of those fools they better hope they have insurance might need it when we get from vegas.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

They say bring it homie!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 25 2006, 11:39 AM~6240574
> *I got bad news guys... Maybe my car not going to be ready by Vegas. See what happend this weekend
> *



Ass whoopin if its not....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Sep 25 2006, 06:29 PM~6243110
> *Don't you fools got anything better to do than be on layitlow...
> *


Don't trip Mr. NEW MEMBER.....HAHAHA


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 25 2006, 09:51 PM~6244871
> *All i know is that there might be to fools getting wooped on in vegas because of deadlines. lol Going to wear all my rings that day. lol
> *



TIMES 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Primo I throw your fat ass in the pool!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 26 2006, 12:35 AM~6245350
> *Primo I throw your fat ass in the pool!!!! Hahahaha
> *


SONDS LIKE WE GOING TO DO THE DAMMM THING.....
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Fuck that I throw everybody in pool if you guys try woop me!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 26 2006, 12:40 AM~6245358
> *Fuck that I throw everybody in pool if you guys try woop me!!!!
> *



BRING IT HOMIE...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohhh shit cowgirls!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 26 2006, 09:40 AM~6247020
> *Ohhh shit cowgirls!!!!!
> *


GAY-DER FAN :biggrin: :biggrin: 
YOU KNOW THAT'S WHY THEY WENT TO OAKLAND SO THEY CAN BE CLOSE TO FRISCO (HOME) :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN I JUST NOTICED THAT SOME FATMAN WAS TALKING BOUT CHALIO HOPPING OVER MY CAR??? FUNNY BUT IF HE DOES HOP OVER IT HE WONT HAVE TO DO A HOUSE CALL, CUS MY CAR MOVES :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

It move very slow hahahaha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

***** IT DONT MOVE THAT SLOW AND THINK BOUT IT I ONLY GOT 3 BATTS, BUT WHAT I MENT WAS MY CAR IS DRIVABLE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

So it mean going to vegas?? It run right!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 26 2006, 12:39 PM~6247924
> *DAMN I JUST NOTICED THAT SOME FATMAN WAS TALKING BOUT CHALIO HOPPING OVER MY CAR??? FUNNY BUT IF HE DOES HOP OVER IT HE WONT HAVE TO DO A HOUSE CALL, CUS MY CAR MOVES :cheesy:
> *


PLEASE CLARIFY WHAT FATMAN? Because we got a couple! Thank God I am not included! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 26 2006, 01:36 PM~6248716
> *PLEASE CLARIFY WHAT FATMAN? Because we got a couple! Thank God I am not included! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

whatchya learnin over that at that hospital icky, a burger a day keeps the doctor away ahahahhahahahahahhaahahahaahhahahahahahah


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 26 2006, 01:36 PM~6248716
> *PLEASE CLARIFY WHAT FATMAN? Because we got a couple! Thank God I am not included! :biggrin:
> *


Hey Fat people need lovin to....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

THATS RIGHT THEY GIVE SHADE IN THE SUMMER AND KEEP YOU WARM IN THE WINTER :biggrin: QVO 80


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WEST UP NIKKUHS!!! What up SHOOTER! QVO!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't hate the steel city....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Shooter and Wheels what you vatos up to??


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO HOT WHEEL WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO LOS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 26 2006, 10:22 PM~6252429
> *QVO HOT WHEEL WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO LOS
> *


Hey ese you didn't work to day?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

CHALE WENT TO THE DOCTOR GOT ME ON MEDS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 26 2006, 10:36 PM~6252540
> *CHALE WENT TO THE DOCTOR GOT ME ON MEDS
> *


What happened????


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

my wrist remember i told you i m going to need an operation its all good they got me on muscle relaxers feeling real dopey


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats cool...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 26 2006, 12:50 PM~6248836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> whatchya learnin over that at that hospital icky, a burger a day keeps the doctor away  ahahahhahahahahahhaahahahaahhahahahahahah
> ...


damn this is a good fuckin burger!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 26 2006, 09:45 PM~6252570
> *my wrist remember i told you i m going to need an operation its all good  they got me on muscle relaxers feeling real dopey
> *


that is SHOOTER we cant kick it with you no more huh... fuck it homie more beer for me que no hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 26 2006, 08:38 AM~6246999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :machinegun:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 26 2006, 09:20 PM~6252411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :machinegun:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EY THAT BURGER DOES LOOK PRITTY GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

dont trip gonna hire someone to feed me my pisto lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Sep 27 2006, 12:03 PM~6256413
> *dont trip gonna hire someone to feed me my pisto lol
> *


damn that fuck up homie... bet you going to hire LOCO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

sup primo MI 71 ready for vegas? just few days left primo!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup every1 almost time for vegas...
is every1 ready?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup wheels...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 28 2006, 08:46 AM~6262846
> *Sup every1 almost time for vegas...
> is every1 ready?
> *


gheaaaa big dawg cant wait!!! 
whaz crackin 80 olds, hot wheezy??


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

WEST Crackin Nikkuhs? Almost ready, just gotta have the homie slap on a new a-arm, buy my tires, get my new shirts made, buy my new chucks, and get a haircut! CCCHHHHOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Were you at my NIKKUHS!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM READY NUGGGGGA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 28 2006, 12:01 PM~6264221
> *IAM READY NUGGGGGA
> *


ready to watch men drink chonch, while your young ass sips on a virigin mary :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YOU KNOW I AINT A DRUNK NUGGA BUT THERE MIGHT BE A LIL CHANGE :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6264287
> *YOU KNOW I AINT A DRUNK NUGGA BUT THERE MIGHT BE A LIL CHANGE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 gotta see that one to believe it


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6264287
> *YOU KNOW I AINT A DRUNK NUGGA BUT THERE MIGHT BE A LIL CHANGE :biggrin:
> *


I GOT TO SEE THAT TWO! REMEMBER DONT INVITE SHEMALES TO YOUR ROOM THIS TIME HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels+Sep 28 2006, 10:41 AM~6263759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU TOO. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2006, 02:37 PM~6264949
> *YOU TOO. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:
> *


WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Can't wait till vegas going to be off the hook got one more week and we off.


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

Sup Family what you people doing....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Sep 28 2006, 09:08 PM~6268372
> *Sup Family what you people doing....
> *


we just waiting to roll vegas!!!! what sup with you guys?? sup veto where the beer at???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2006, 12:37 PM~6264949
> *YOU TOO. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:
> *


that fuck up!!!! hahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 28 2006, 09:41 AM~6263759
> *WEST Crackin Nikkuhs? Almost ready, just gotta have the homie slap on a new a-arm, buy my tires, get my new shirts made, buy my new chucks, and get a haircut! CCCHHHHOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Were you at my NIKKUHS!!!!!!
> *


damn got money huh!!! buy me pair of shoe homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 28 2006, 04:30 PM~6265982
> *WHAT YOU TALKING ABOUT WILLIS? :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


wuz up hot wheels see yah in vegas hommie


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Sep 28 2006, 12:11 PM~6264287
> *YOU KNOW I AINT A DRUNK NUGGA BUT THERE MIGHT BE A LIL CHANGE :biggrin:
> *


Dammm did I here that Lil Fern may have a drink with us????  :tears: 

After 1 this is him and ricndaregal :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Sep 28 2006, 11:05 PM~6268722
> *we just waiting to roll vegas!!!! what sup with you guys?? sup veto where the beer at???
> *


You should have hit me up we (me and Beto ) was poundin them ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 29 2006, 01:02 AM~6269269
> *Dammm did I here that Lil Fern may have a drink with us????   :tears:
> 
> After 1 this is him and ricndaregal  :barf:  :barf:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


NUCCA WHATCHYA TALKIN BOUT LAST TIME I CHECKED HOT WHEELS HELD THE CROWN FOR BEIN THE FUCKER TO CHILL WIT RRRRRAAAAAAAAALLLLLLPPPPPPHHHH THE MOST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CAN I GET A CO-SIGN FOR THAT ONE MI71 AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAAHAHHHAAHHAHA


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 29 2006, 07:13 AM~6270100
> *NUCCA WHATCHYA TALKIN BOUT LAST TIME I CHECKED HOT WHEELS HELD THE CROWN FOR BEIN THE FUCKER TO CHILL WIT RRRRRAAAAAAAAALLLLLLPPPPPPHHHH THE MOST  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> CAN I GET A CO-SIGN FOR THAT ONE MI71 AHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAAHAHHHAAHHAHA
> *


 MI 71 don't need to CO-SIGN I'll give you that one he is RRRRRAAAAAALLLLLLPPPPHHHHHHH's best freind


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Sep 29 2006, 08:25 AM~6270487
> * MI 71 don't need to CO-SIGN I'll give you that one he is RRRRRAAAAAALLLLLLPPPPHHHHHHH's best freind
> *


I JUST GOTTA WATCH MY DRINKIN CUZ I DONT WANNA GET OUTTA HAND LIKE I DID WHEN WE WAS AT CARLS FOR THE NATIONALS AHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHHAAHAHAAHAH


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS IT I DONT WANNA DRINK NO MORE :angry:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

nikkuhs we finna drink like there is no tomorrow


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GOD DAMN DRUNK YOU NUGGAS IS SOME BAD INFLUENCES


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

<H1><FONT COLOR=YELLOW>ok guys no more drinking :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DONT DRINK, I CANT SAY THE SAME FOR THE REST OF THE MEMBERS OR 2000 CC THEY BE SOME MEAN ASS DRUNKS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 29 2006, 08:33 AM~6270526
> *I JUST GOTTA WATCH MY DRINKIN CUZ I DONT WANNA GET OUTTA HAND LIKE I DID WHEN WE WAS AT CARLS FOR THE NATIONALS AHAHAHAHHAAHHAHHHAAHAHAAHAH
> *


We got you homie thats what vegas is for hahaha.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Sep 29 2006, 03:31 PM~6272922
> * <H1><FONT COLOR=YELLOW>ok guys no more drinking  :angry:
> *


Thats not fare..... Just one more please....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Sep 29 2006, 01:05 PM~6272076
> *nikkuhs we finna drink like there is no tomorrow
> *


NUGGA YOU DRINKING FOR AN HOUR OR TWO AND THEN YOUR LEAVING WITH RAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLPHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

All i know is that both hotwheels and 80 olds have Ralphed at parties. Lol But for real we got to get Ferney drunk at vegas this year. Who's down for that family.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 30 2006, 09:09 PM~6279635
> *All i know is that both hotwheels and 80 olds have Ralphed at parties. Lol But for real we got to get Ferney drunk at vegas this year. Who's down for that family.
> *


I'M DOWN, IF ITS TRUE I GOT TWO 24 PACKS ON IT AND AT LEAST ONE 12 PACK IS FOR FERN'S :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey chalio dont waste all your money at vegas remember the traiders lost :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO BIG JR. WERE U BEEN AT BIG HOMIE


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

i have been working,i heard alot of the members are going to vegas,last time i heard nobody was going,so i have to work that day


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Oct 1 2006, 05:48 PM~6284681
> *hey chalio dont waste all your money at vegas remember the traiders lost :roflmao:
> *


i will try not to waste it homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Sep 30 2006, 09:09 PM~6279635
> *All i know is that both hotwheels and 80 olds have Ralphed at parties. Lol But for real we got to get Ferney drunk at vegas this year. Who's down for that family.
> *


Fernie and MI71 is going to have to get drunk out there.....
Or they will be Fined.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 1 2006, 09:40 PM~6286152
> *Fernie and MI71 is going to have to get drunk out there.....
> Or they will be Fined.....
> *


will see primo because they going to drink like 3 beer and that it!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 1 2006, 11:08 PM~6286249
> *will see primo because they going to drink like 3 beer and that it!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Will see ....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 1 2006, 10:09 PM~6286255
> *Will see ....
> *


hey 80 olds who won football pool?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 1 2006, 11:14 PM~6286273
> *hey 80 olds who won football pool?
> *


Lucio


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 1 2006, 10:30 PM~6286325
> *Lucio
> *


how many win???? :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CALTRANS COMMUTER ALERT 

06-296 

Date: August 31, 2006
District: 8 – San Bernardino
Contact: Rose Melgoza and Terri Kasinga
Phone: (909) 383-6477 or 383-6799 (office)
(909) 289-2836 or (951) 232-4268 (cell)


RAPID REHAB WEEKEND WORK STARTS
ON I-15/I-215 NEAR DEVORE/CAJON PASS


San Bernardino County – Caltrans is moving forward with the weekend work planned for the month of October 2006 on the I-15 Pavement Rehabilitation Project. The accelerated weekend work is targeting five (5) consecutive weekends in October starting October 6. Work will be focused on the connector ramps at the I-15/I-215 interchange. Motorists will be able to get through the interchange using the detour routes however, significant delays are anticipated.


Originally, the project called for up to nine separate weekends of ‘Rapid Rehab’ weekend work over the next year and a half. The contractor, Coffman Specialties, Inc. (based in San Diego), has proposed to complete the weekend work in four (4) weekends over the month of October. Deputy District Director of Construction Hector Davila stated, “This is an incredible amount of work to accomplish that could allow us to finish the project six months earlier than expected. This is an aggressive schedule that means the contractor could earn a bonus and the motorists have less inconvenience.” Nighttime work began on August 14, 2006 with lane closures taking place seven days a week.


The 55-hour weekend work includes connector and lane closures. On Fridays, northbound I-15 work will begin at 11p.m. to allow for outgoing traffic destined to Nevada, Arizona, the High Desert, and other points beyond. Northbound I-15 work will end at 5:00 a.m. on Mondays. On Fridays, southbound I-15 work will begin at 9:00 a.m. Work will stop on Sunday at 1:00 p.m. to accommodate the southbound I-15 peak traffic.


Detours are available and commuters are advised to allow extra travel time. Caltrans urges motorists and truckers to use alternate routes to avoid substantial delays. Out-of-state travelers are urged to go early (Thursday) and stay late (Monday) or fly, if possible. Detailed information regarding detours and alternate routes are available on our website at www.caltrans8.info or call the toll free number at (866) 383-4631.


-M O R E –


2-2-2-2 (Devore 2 weekend work starts)
06-296


Thousands of brochures will be distributed throughout September with detailed maps of the closures and detours. The closures have been identified by the letters A through G on the website and project brochure. The closure schedule and detour information will be broadcast through a variety of media outlets referencing the closure letter.


Rapid Rehab Tentative Weekend Schedule




Sept. 29 – Oct. 1 Closure A Southbound I-15 Kenwood Ave. ramps closed & southbound I-15 outside lanes closed
Oct. 6-9 Closure B & C Southbound I-15 Kenwood ramps & southbound I-15 connector closed to southbound I-15 & northbound 215 to southbound 15 connector
Oct. 13 – 15 Closure D Southbound I-15 connector
closed to southbound I-215 Oct. 20 – 22 Closure E Northbound I-215 connector closed to northbound I-15 Oct. 27 – 29 Closure F Northbound I-15 connector closed to northbound I-15 & northbound I-15 Kenwood Ave. off ramp closed Weeknight closures (to be determined) Closure G Northbound I-15 connector closed to southbound I-215

The proposed October work schedule could change for reasons beyond our control such as inclement weather or operational issues. A lot of work must be done before the weekend work begins, so motorists are encouraged to plan ahead. Visit the Caltrans website at www.caltrans8.info to confirm closure schedule and detour information and listen to traffic reporter broadcasts for new updates. “Know before you go”. Caltrans is asking the public’s help by avoiding the construction zone on the I-15 during the weekends in October. A 40% diversion is needed to minimize travel delays.


The Devore 2 project will replace damaged concrete pavement primarily in the outside lanes and reconstruct bridge approach slabs between Sierra Avenue and Cleghorn Creek Bridge on I-15. It will also add a three-mile truck-climbing lane (for trucks and slower vehicles) on northbound I-15 beginning at the I-15/I-215 interchange. Asphalt concrete paving will also be performed along the freeway shoulders and the on and off-ramps at three different interchanges. The project also includes drainage improvements and guardrail upgrades. Motorists will enjoy an improved operational efficiency and provide a smoother ride when complete. The $26 million state-funded project is expected to be finished in early 2007.
# # # #


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM GONNA GET FINED IF I DONT GET DRUNK???? :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 2 2006, 10:15 AM~6288202
> *IAM GONNA GET FINED IF I DONT GET DRUNK???? :uh:
> *


*It's Vegas Baby Vegas!!!!!!*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*Hey FAMILY We need to talk bout vegas run give me or MI71 a call we want to see bout leaving a little early'er....*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 09:10 PM~6293365
> *Hey FAMILY We need to talk bout vegas run give me or MI71 a call we want to see bout leaving a little early'er....
> *


LATEZ HOMIE!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

I say 9pm


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 09:10 PM~6293365
> *Hey FAMILY We need to talk bout vegas run give me or MI71 a call we want to see bout leaving a little early'er....
> *


LATEZ HOMIE!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 2 2006, 09:17 PM~6293419
> *I say 9pm
> *


that too early homie.... better at 11pm or 12am


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

The thing is that the road construction starts at 11 pm and we need to beat it so we wont get stuck.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*ITZ A FAMILY THANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

anybody know if we can get a room when we get there if we leave early???


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP MAH NIGGZ


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

ferns213 you don't got a JOB!!! Better hit the road at 9pm...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What's up family ready for vegas!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 3 2006, 07:15 AM~6295051
> *anybody know if we can get a room when we get there if we leave early???
> *


I COULD CHECK FOR YOU BUT I DOUT IT ALL THE ROOMS ARE RESEVED ALREADY


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

have 80olds check with Veeto from Millenium, to see if they have any rooms reserved for friday night. We could pay for it and just check in when we get there. Yo junior do you think that the spare wheel I have on will make it half way there at least. once we pass the construction we have a lil time to kill I could swap out the rims real quick! HOLLA BACK ESE!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 3 2006, 11:17 AM~6296405
> *have 80olds check with Veeto from Millenium, to see if they have any rooms reserved for friday night. We could pay for it and just check in when we get there. Yo junior do you think that the spare wheel I have on will make it half way there at least. once we pass the construction we have a lil time to kill I could swap out the rims real quick! HOLLA BACK ESE!
> *


YOU TAKIN THE LADY ICKY? OR YOU ROLLIN SOLO? WHO RIDIN WITCHYA


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought you guys have a room? Who need a room?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 3 2006, 11:30 AM~6296522
> *I thought you guys have a room? Who need a room?
> *


THATS IF WE LEAVE EARLY FRIDAY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

RICNDAREGAL you taking your ride or sitting shot gun like a HO!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 3 2006, 11:33 AM~6296544
> *RICNDAREGAL you taking your ride or sitting shot gun like a HO!!!
> *



NAW SITTIN BACK SEAT LIKE A PIMP GETTIN PUSHED BY A CHEAUFFER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

So far it looks like i'm riding solo! I could scoop you uo if we leave like at 9 or 10. if not I would have to drive to the 15 and meet you guys right off of the 10. I'm down if the homies wanna wait for me to get into L.A. We could reminisce on our trip to fontana inda cutty, except this time we got switches NIKKUH! SSSSSUUUUUUWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 3 2006, 11:40 AM~6296595
> *So far it looks like i'm riding solo! I could scoop you uo if we leave like at 9 or 10. if not I would have to drive to the 15 and meet you guys right off of the 10. I'm down if the homies wanna wait for me to get into L.A. We could reminisce on our trip to fontana inda cutty, except this time we got switches NIKKUH! SSSSSUUUUUUWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



GHEA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

JUST DONT TRY TO TONGUE MY EAR LIKE THAT BLACK GUY DID YOU :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 NO HE DIDNT GO THUR HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

When and what time you coming down to LA hot wheels?


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

i am leaving like at 6-7pm. I get off of work at 5-5:30 so I couldn't be in L.A. till about 9-930ish. WHATS UP FAMILY WHAT WE FINNA DO?!?!?!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 3 2006, 02:32 PM~6297872
> *i am leaving like at 6-7pm. I get off of work at 5-5:30 so I couldn't be in L.A. till about 9-930ish. WHATS UP FAMILY WHAT WE FINNA DO?!?!?!
> *


I say take off at 8:30-9:00 pm uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I AGREE WITH WICKED


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 3 2006, 05:35 PM~6299247
> *I AGREE WITH WICKED
> *


the counsel will decide the best time to leave dont question it :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I KNOW NUGGGGA I AINT FIGHTING SHIT :uh:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY THIS IS MRS. VEETO , WERE NOT GOING TO VEGAS, BECAUSE VEETO MIGHT BE GOING TO NEW ORLENS. I HAVE 4 ROOMS BUT ONLY 2 ARE AVAILABLE SO IF U WANT THEM LET ME KNOW


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ok


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 2 2006, 10:10 PM~6293365
> *Hey FAMILY We need to talk bout vegas run give me or MI71 a call we want to see bout leaving a little early'er....
> *



Hey fools all yall SFCC nigs out on the net Check this site out and let 80 olds, Mi 71, or me know what we gonna do...I say we hit the road around 9-9:30 it aint going to take that much time to pass up all the drama on the I-15/I-215 connector...But that's just my opinion...


http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist8/devore2/rrcls.htm

and for all layitlow riders who are gonna take the trip, I would look at this site for more info


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 3 2006, 04:32 PM~6298840
> *I say take off at 8:30-9:00 pm uffin:
> *


Looks like we are going to leave bout 9:00 or 9:30...
After we get passed the construction location we will stop at a rest stop and take a nap....

Will confirm by thursday...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

WHATS UP TOMMY READY FOR THE NEXT WEEK AFTER VEGAS WE WILL HAVE NEW STRIPERS COMING OVER


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 3 2006, 09:24 PM~6301500
> *Looks like we are going to leave bout 9:00 or 9:30...
> After we get passed the construction location we will stop at a rest stop and take a nap....
> 
> ...


sound good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

hey HOT WHEELS i see you this sat!!!!! you know what i mean....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 3 2006, 11:24 PM~6301500
> *Looks like we are going to leave bout 9:00 or 9:30...
> After we get passed the construction location we will stop at a rest stop and take a nap....
> 
> ...


  hell yea tommy, specially if you guys are driving the low lows,stop and eat,eat,eat,eat :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by L.A. FINEST CC_@Oct 3 2006, 10:26 PM~6301518
> *WHATS UP TOMMY READY FOR THE NEXT WEEK AFTER VEGAS WE WILL HAVE NEW STRIPERS COMING OVER
> *


What's up Rob....
You going to Vegas??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

buy a tent and we can camp out at a rest area :0 :0 :0 ghetto mo foz hell ghea south central style


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah I sleep in my car!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

so then friday 9:30? is we waitin for hotwheels?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 3 2006, 11:26 PM~6301899
> *so then friday 9:30? is we waitin for hotwheels?
> *


Looks like it...
Let you know by Thursday if we wait here or meet him on the 10fwy...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Vegas TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DID I HEAR STRIPPERS AFTER VEGAS CAN I COME :biggrin: 
ILL SHOW UP EARLY THIS TIME AND MAKE SURE 80 FINDS THE FWY THIS TIME


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 4 2006, 12:13 AM~6302036
> *DID I HEAR STRIPPERS AFTER VEGAS CAN I COME  :biggrin:
> ILL SHOW UP EARLY THIS TIME AND MAKE SURE 80 FINDS THE FWY THIS TIME
> *


Will see ese.....


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 4 2006, 08:29 AM~6303617
> *Will see ese.....
> *


_*WHATS UP TOMMY HOWS IT GOING CARNAL READY FOR LAS VEGAS AND AFTER VEGAS WE WILL HAVE SOME STRIPERS AGAIN THIS TIME THE WILL BE 6 GIRLS SO GET READY*_ :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

QUE BUEN AMIGO ERES ROB NO INVITAS :uh:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

It would be better if I meet you guys off of the 10 & 15 cuz i will be leaving **** @ 6:30-7ish!! We doing this g style baby!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP MAH NUGGGGGGA HOT WEEEEEEZY FOE SHEEEEEZY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 4 2006, 01:24 PM~6305559
> *It would be better if I meet you guys off of the 10 & 15 cuz i will be leaving **** @ 6:30-7ish!! We doing this FAMILY STYLE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 3 2006, 11:16 PM~6301854
> *Nah I sleep in my car!!!!
> *


You know your car aint even going so were you really going to sleep. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats up Family we ready to do this Family Style or what. Two more day Family get ready.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

make sure everyone has extra ball joints on em just in case, hear chalios gonna do some mad swangin :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 4 2006, 07:26 PM~6308494
> *make sure everyone has extra ball joints on em just in case, hear chalios gonna do some mad swangin :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WILL SEE HE GOTS TO LEARN HOW TO HIT THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

FAMILIA WERE ARE WEEEEE MEETING AT NUGGAS. FERN WERE YOU GOING TO BE AT? :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn you fools are on here when you guys aint working. That's a first.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We cant fuck with Chalio anymore. lol


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

TRUE THAT CHALIO GOT'S MY RESPECT :worship:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 4 2006, 08:43 PM~6308582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gawd dayum that nuccaz out to check fooz :0 :0 :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

thats a crazy lock up


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Rick so you going to be ready around 8:30 so i could pick you up on friday.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 4 2006, 09:25 PM~6308875
> *What up Rick so you going to be ready around 8:30 so i could pick you up on friday.
> *


you askin me out on a date????? :cheesy: jp
yeah ill be ready ma nig


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

you know how we do it in south central and watts we always stay ready


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I dont know about your gay tendicies. Hot wheels said he was going to molest you in Vegas.lol


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 4 2006, 09:43 PM~6308582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A primo, I neva fucked with you, alex made me pull up in the drive way!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 4 2006, 09:30 PM~6308904
> *I dont know about your gay tendicies. Hot wheels said he was going to molest you in Vegas.lol
> *


***** got me mistakin for fern :0 aint that what happened last year


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 4 2006, 09:32 PM~6308919
> *A primo, I neva fucked with you, alex made me pull up in the drive way!
> *


What a punk ass ***** you talked all that shit about how Chalio was never going to be able to hit a switch on you now you scared. You remeber i tried to stop you from hitting switchs on Chalio. lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Oct 4 2006, 07:48 PM~6308619
> *TRUE THAT CHALIO GOT'S MY RESPECT :worship:
> *


thankyou primo... will see what it do in vegas que no :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 4 2006, 08:32 PM~6308919
> *A primo, I neva fucked with you, alex made me pull up in the drive way!
> *


nah too late for that primo.... so your alex bitch or what!.... I SEE YOU SAT AT VEGAS!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:... now you being like this hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

CHALIO I AINT SCARED OF NO NUGGGGGAZ
AND AS FOR RIC


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 4 2006, 09:51 PM~6309324
> *CHALIO I AINT SCARED OF NO NUGGGGGAZ
> AND AS FOR RIC
> 
> ...


if you aint scared no nuggaz take your ride to vegas????? show me what it do and then i show you mine ride homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EY JUST LIKE THE MAN DOC SAID IT "IT ABOUT HOW LOW YOU CAN GO" AND LAST TIME I CHECKED I GET PRITTY LOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 4 2006, 09:59 PM~6309387
> *EY JUST LIKE THE MAN DOC SAID IT "IT ABOUT HOW LOW YOU CAN GO" AND LAST TIME I CHECKED I GET PRITTY LOW :biggrin:
> *


that all it do?? LOW LOW HA HA HA... it low and slow too :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

"LOWRIDER", NOT HIGH RIDER IN THAT CASE GET A DONK!!! YUP YOU ARE RIGHT ITS LOW N SLOW  BUT I'LL TIP MY HAT TO YOU ON THE RIDE NOW LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH IT :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 4 2006, 10:03 PM~6309413
> *"LOWRIDER", NOT HIGH RIDER IN THAT CASE GET A DONK!!! YUP YOU ARE RIGHT ITS LOW N SLOW   BUT I'LL TIP MY HAT TO YOU ON THE RIDE NOW LETS SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO WITH IT :cheesy:
> *


it ok... so who are you rideing with to vegas?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ERICK


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 4 2006, 09:32 PM~6308919
> *A primo, I neva fucked with you, alex made me pull up in the drive way!
> *


Why you scarrrreedddd now.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 4 2006, 10:59 PM~6309387
> *EY JUST LIKE THE MAN DOC SAID IT "IT ABOUT HOW LOW YOU CAN GO" AND LAST TIME I CHECKED I GET PRITTY LOW :biggrin:
> *


That was when lowriding first started now it bout how high it gets....
and last time I checked you are a yongster still.....

:0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hot wheels is a little bitch!!! I small pussy coming from san diego!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 4 2006, 11:45 PM~6309643
> *Hot wheels is a little bitch!!! I small pussy coming from san diego!!!!
> *


Now Now lets play nice..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE NAME SAYS IT ALL LOWRIDER :biggrin: BUT I GUESS TIMES DO CHANGE AND DIFFERENT PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT VIEWS TOO SO AHHH OW WELL


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

nikkuhs we aint scurred of no nikkus :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

ONE MORE NIGHT HOMIES AND WERE OFF TO VEGAS EVERY BODY READY?
i GOT A 24 IN THE VAN FOR THE WAY OUT THERE ! NOW WHO'S DRINKING CUZ I KNOW FERNY IS NOT :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

MI71 GO TO WORK NUGGA


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I 've got the second 24 ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
One more night then the party begins..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: :around: :around: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Any one else got the 3rd 24 pack????


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:angry: :0 :0 :0 :0 :machinegun:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Oct 5 2006, 09:16 AM~6311470
> *:angry:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :machinegun:
> *


tell veeto he missin out :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

I hot the next case and a bottle of hennessey for MOM RIP, Vegas was her party town! I finna rep this weekend for her!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

GODDAMN WYNOS :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 5 2006, 09:48 AM~6311645
> *GODDAMN WYNOS :uh:
> *


YOU ARE WHO YOU KICK IT WITH BIOCH SO ITS ABOUT TIME YOU GREW A SET OF BALLS LIKE THE REST OF US TRICK. BETTER AT LEAST DRINK 5 BEERS AND A SHOT OUTTA THIS WHOLE WEEKEND.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't wanna hear no excuse from anyone, we are all doing one shot at least! :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AIGHT  JUST A SHOT OR 2


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferns213 and MI 71 not going to drink at Vegas? What should we do to make them drink? Throw them in pool? Hahahaha


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

REMEMBER HOTWHEELS THIS IS A FAMILY AFFAIR DONT INVITE RRRRRRAAAAAAAALLLLLPPPPPPHHHHHHHH THIS TIME AROUND


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 5 2006, 08:54 AM~6311361
> *Any one else got the 3rd 24 pack????
> *


Biotch you should be saying "I got the third one" fucken free loader :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 5 2006, 09:48 AM~6311645
> *GODDAMN WYNOS :uh:
> *


FOO IF YOU DONT DRINK YOU GETTING PICTURE TAKED WITH THAT CHICK FROM LAST YEAR YOU MEMBER....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Fuck it I got the 3rd round!!!! Who got the 4th round????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 5 2006, 11:04 AM~6312198
> *Ferns213 and MI 71 not going to drink at Vegas? What should we do to make them drink? Throw them in pool? Hahahaha
> *


OOOHHHH HELS NO THEY BETTER DRINK THATS ON THE FAMILY............DO I HEAR A BEER BONG FOR THEM.......... HAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

24 hours to go. all i got to do is shave my head, iron my dickies, charge my batteries tonight, clean up the cortezs sssuuuwwwwoooopppppp!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 5 2006, 01:35 PM~6313090
> *24 hours to go. all i got to do is shave my ass, iron my dickies, charge my dildo tonight, clean up the culo sssuuuwwwwoooopppppp!!!!
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 

whatchya really plannin on doin in vegas foo 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm gonna have talk to the counsel about this one! LOL :rofl: you know ur my NIKKUH! Whats up Familia I don't even work anymore again!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 5 2006, 02:06 PM~6313274
> *I'm gonna have talk to the counsel about this one! LOL :rofl: you know ur my NIKKUH! Whats up Familia I don't even work anymore again!
> *


YEAH I COULD TELL FOO AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH YOU BECOMIN A POST WHORE LIKE OLE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 5 2006, 02:13 PM~6313309
> *YEAH I COULD TELL FOO AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH YOU BECOMIN A POST WHORE LIKE OLE DAYS  :biggrin:
> *


I know you didn't say post whore look at your post ese....HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 6 2006, 07:40 AM~6317874
> *I know you didn't say post whore look at your post ese....HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


hell chea posted each and every one myself :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

whats up FAMILY is we ready to do tha dam thang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we strictly family and we always get our cruise on
we strictly family and we always got our blues on uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Chalio ready homie!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WICKEDKUSTOMS OF SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE REPRESENTING WITH THE FAMILIA "STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB FOO LIFE" AND I GOT THE TAT TO PROVE IT. NUGGAS uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I JUST WOKE UP :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2006, 09:41 AM~6318460
> *WICKEDKUSTOMS OF SOUTH CENTRAL WILL BE REPRESENTING WITH THE FAMILIA "STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB FOO LIFE" AND I GOT THE TAT TO PROVE IT. NUGGAS uffin:
> *


ahahahahahahaha remember nucca you gots tha outlinin tattoo hahahahahahaha

just bull shittin you big dawg


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM ABOUT TO HAVE SOME BREAKFAST


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

IM READY TO ROLL LET GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 6 2006, 10:00 AM~6318586
> *IAM ABOUT TO HAVE SOME BREAKFAST
> *


break fast is the best meal of the day son :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

MEMBER $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I SAID MEMBER $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....... :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ RICH IS DOING IT AGAIN :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 6 2006, 10:05 AM~6318635
> *I SAID MEMBER $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....... :biggrin:
> *


yeah remember clownin and disrespectin two different things


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I FELL OFENDED FROM THAT :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

All you fucker should be working!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 6 2006, 09:59 AM~6318576
> *ahahahahahahaha remember nucca you gots tha outlinin tattoo hahahahahahaha
> 
> just bull shittin you big dawg
> *


member I got some rims in the van I can slang for a bill foo :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6319248
> *All you fucker should be working!!!!!!!
> *


for a fucker that dont work in a office you sure are posting alot of shit nugga :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

is it time to go yet? is it time to go yet?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

1 MORE HOUR OF WORK AND IM OUT GOTS TO GO SHOPPING FO CLOTHES
FILL UP THE TANK OF GAS WHO RIDING LIKE A "G"


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:banghead: CANT WAIT :banghead: CANT WAIT :banghead:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LETZ ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY NIGGGGAZ


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup homies? We just leaving VEGAS... But the ROLLERZ ONLY party last night was off the hook... All guys from STRICTLY FMAILY got fuckup!!!! Que no family!!!


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

HELLO WERES EVERYBODY @ :angry: :angry:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Why you mad jessia-veto66?? Had bad weekend?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 8 2006, 04:56 PM~6329951
> *What sup homies? We just leaving VEGAS... But the ROLLERZ ONLY party last night was off the hook... All guys from STRICTLY FMAILY got fuckup!!!! Que no family!!!
> *


man homie too fucked up :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:uh: MAN RIC IS A MEAN DUNK


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 10:35 AM~6334107
> *:uh: MAN RIC IS A MEAN DUNK
> *


WAS UP FOO REMEMBER ME :barf: YESTERDAY


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I GOT SO FUCKEN TWISTED SATURDAY NIGHT / SUNDAY MORNING GOD DAMM
WE PARTIED HARD THATS FO SURE :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2006, 11:10 AM~6334253
> *I GOT SO FUCKEN TWISTED SATURDAY NIGHT / SUNDAY MORNING GOD DAMM
> WE PARTIED HARD THATS FO SURE :biggrin:
> *


homie im still payin for that shit today im almost startin to wonder if im still buzzin, but that nucca ralph still to scurred to come out and play :cheesy: . fuckin ferns a mean ass alcoholic started me up drinkin that fuckin coke and rum. the last thing i remember was sippin two drinks at the same time :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

can i get a translation :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 11:34 AM~6334364
> *can i get a translation  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DONT GIVE A FUCK


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKN BOUT HOMIE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 11:43 AM~6334408
> *I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKN BOUT HOMIE
> *


FERNIE HAVE YOU GOT YOUR PENDENT YET?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NAW, BUT I WAS TALKING BOUT I DONT KNOW WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT SAYING I GOT YOU DRUNK??? I DIDNT EVEN DRINK


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:around: :around: :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA WHY YOU GOTTA BE BRINGING UP OLD SHIT MAN :biggrin: YOU WERE THE ONE GIGGLN LIKE A LIL GIRL CALLING EVERYONES ROOMS AND THEN FUCKING WALKING AROUND THE HOTEL WITH A HAVE MELTD BUCKET OF ICE "EYYYYYYYYYY ITS ME RICK OPEN UP THE DOOOOOOOOOOOR" :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

FOO WHAT HAPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 12:09 PM~6334486
> *FOO WHAT HAPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS
> *


Fooo shooowww.....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 11:09 AM~6334486
> *FOO WHAT HAPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 9 2006, 12:39 PM~6334604
> *Fooo shooowww.....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you and chalio can co-sign for tha one hahahahahahahahahahahaahah. 
man family

WE DID THA DAM THANG FAMILY STYLE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 12:05 PM~6334704
> *yeah you and chalio can co-sign for tha one hahahahahahahahahahahaahah.
> man family
> 
> ...


hellll yeah we did :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:uh: MAN IAM STAYING AWAY FROM 81 OLDS NEXT TIME HE WAS MAKING SURE I HAD A CUP AT ALL TIMES


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 01:11 PM~6334729
> *:uh: MAN IAM STAYING AWAY FROM 81 OLDS NEXT TIME HE WAS MAKING SURE I HAD A CUP AT ALL TIMES
> *


Who's 81 OLDS? I DIN'T KNOW WE HAD A 81 OLDS!!!!!! THIS FOO IS STILL TIPSY FROM SUNDAY MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAA OHHH SHIT MAN IAM FUCKING UP FOOOO HAHAHAHAHHA I MEAN THAT NUGGGGA 80 OLDS :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 12:11 PM~6334729
> *:uh: MAN IAM STAYING AWAY FROM 81 OLDS NEXT TIME HE WAS MAKING SURE I HAD A CUP AT ALL TIMES
> *


who is 81 olds???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2006, 12:14 PM~6334749
> *Who's 81 OLDS? I DIN'T KNOW WE HAD A 81 OLDS!!!!!!  THIS FOO IS STILL TIPSY FROM SUNDAY MORNING :biggrin:
> *


hey frens213 you still fuckup homie!!!!! ha ha ha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM STILL TIPSY TYPEING :uh: HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 9 2006, 01:11 PM~6334729
> *:uh: MAN IAM STAYING AWAY FROM 81 OLDS NEXT TIME HE WAS MAKING SURE I HAD A CUP AT ALL TIMES
> *


AINT THAT SOME FUCKED UP SHIT CUZ THAT NUCCA PUT ME ON A LIMIT, JUST CUZ I HAD TWO DRINKS AT THE SAME TIME HE DIDNT WANNA HOOK ME UP WITH A THIRD


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 12:09 PM~6334486
> *FOO WHAT HAPENS IN VEGAS STAYS IN VEGAS
> *


i'll co-sign that shit homie"just dont tell no body i had a chat with ralph" :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You some drunk fools Iam glad i didnt drink this weekened.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 01:30 PM~6334841
> *You some drunk fools Iam glad i didnt drink this weekened.
> *



SHUT IT YOU DRANK MORE THEN ALL OF US PUT TOGATHER ALKY


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 9 2006, 01:19 PM~6334767
> *hey frens213 you still fuckup homie!!!!! ha ha ha
> *


dammm i guess every body is still fucked up mispelling and shit :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Crazy gangsters kicking at the gas station. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY FAMILY RALPH TRIED TO CREEP UP ON ME EARLIER :barf:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

So did anyone else get a visit from Ralph. lol Cause i know Chalio got an early visit and he was knocking on WickedKustoms and Ricandregal.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 01:37 PM~6334879
> *So did anyone else get a visit from Ralph. lol Cause i know Chalio got an early visit and he was knocking on WickedKustoms and Ricandregal.
> *


YOU GUYS ARE STILL MISPELLING DAMMMM "FUCKEN DRUNKS" :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey wicked your van make it home good. Told you not to buy a FORD. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 01:40 PM~6334905
> *Hey wicked your van make it home good. Told you not to buy a FORD. lol
> *


YEAH HOMIE BEFOR I TOOK FERN213 WE PICKED UP THE BURBAN.WHAT CAN I SAY (F.O.R.D) " Fucker Only Roll Downhill "LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Even though it was dead we had a good ass time like we usually do. I was cool yesterday no hang over at all just tired.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Man homies....
did we put it down or what???
FAMILY STYLE......
Where's the party wicked.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know how we always do it putting it down for Family.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 9 2006, 01:53 PM~6334982
> *Man homies....
> did we put it down or what???
> FAMILY STYLE......
> ...


YO HOUSE NUGGA..... MAN I HAD A BLAST DOGG I STILL HAVE TWO CASES LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

did any one get my shot glasses????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 9 2006, 01:59 PM~6335032
> *did any one get my shot glasses????
> 
> 
> *


I think hotwheels might of got them he got the liquor bottles.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 01:37 PM~6334879
> *So did anyone else get a visit from Ralph. lol Cause i know Chalio got an early visit and he was knocking on WickedKustoms and Ricandregal.
> *


heeelllll nnnnnaawwww i told ralph love dont live here anymo and that i felt sorry for his mom :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

80 olds is bad influence my poor cus after they made him drink. lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 01:35 PM~6334870
> *Crazy gangsters kicking at the gas station. lol
> 
> 
> ...


mire este vatos loco :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 popeye and china man :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 02:05 PM~6335079
> *mire este vatos loco  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 popeye and china man  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Did he tell you he wanted some chon chon


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 02:06 PM~6335084
> *Did he tell you he wanted some chon chon
> *


no i told that vato if he tried id send him to hell with big al, after i said that......... well lets just put it like this you seen he woke up with woodchips in his mouth ahahahhahahahahahaahhahah


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 02:15 PM~6335098
> *no i told that vato if he tried id send him to hell with big al, after i said that......... well lets just put it like this you seen he woke up with woodchips in his mouth ahahahhahahahahahaahhahah
> *


That one is still a mystery to me how did he get wood chips in his teeth.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Whats up my FAMILY!! Had a blast! Man I haven't drank like that since..................................... my birthday suckas! Dam I came up oa a bottle of heeney and tquilaa and 2 shot glasses! :biggrin: don't trip 81, I mean 80 olds!LMFAO!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up hotwheels you are getting old cant hang anymore.lol


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

HeLL NO! I ahd to push my chair from Stratos to travellodge


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 9 2006, 02:40 PM~6335234
> *HeLL NO! I ahd to push my chair from Stratos to travellodge
> *


you ahd to push you wheel chair by yourself?? get the story straighti thought mi 71 pushed you. aye fool but i gotta ask that fuckin 40 you had sittin on the cooler was beer in it right? man the whole time we were out there we didnt get at least one family shot fuckers :angry: :angry: :angry: oh well


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 02:49 PM~6335281
> *you ahd to push you wheel chair by yourself?? get the story straighti thought mi 71 pushed you. aye fool but i gotta ask that fuckin 40 you had sittin on the cooler was beer in it right?  man the whole time we were out there we didnt get at least one family shot fuckers  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: oh well
> *


The Homie Wolfie's Wife took some good pic' of the family at the R.O. party and Toro did also I sent the a message to see if I can get copy's so we that happens I'll let you know...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 9 2006, 02:34 PM~6335202
> *Whats up my FAMILY!! Had a blast! Man I haven't drank like that since..................................... my birthday suckas! Dam I came up oa a bottle of heeney and tquilaa and 2 shot glasses! :biggrin: don't trip 81, I mean 80 olds!LMFAO!!!
> *


Hey MOFO you need to bring my shot glasses....
Thats fuckup ese We didn't finish that bottle for mama Wezzzeee...
Need to do that and one more .....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 9 2006, 02:40 PM~6335234
> *HeLL NO! I ahd to push my chair from Stratos to travellodge
> *


You had to push yourself man i had to push you all that way now i know how a Semi Truck feels when its pulling alot of weight. lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 9 2006, 12:35 PM~6334870
> *Crazy gangsters kicking at the gas station. lol
> 
> 
> ...


that shit was really funny homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> 80 olds is bad influence my poor cus after they made him drink. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

hey RICNDAREGAL that a good ass picture homie!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

aye chalio tell your primo he need to go to the doctor and get checked for sleep apnea ahahahahahahahahha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY BITCH GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 10 2006, 10:22 AM~6340040
> *HEY BITCH GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON :uh:
> *


get the woodchips out you teeth bich i told you not to bite down on that fuckin head board to hard now they charge me for a head board on my visa puto :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHHAAH FUCK YOU FAGGG


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Oct 10 2006, 12:22 PM~6340539
> *:twak:
> *


see what you guys missed out on :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: but the family held the fort down


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:uh: WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR WITH THE FAMILY :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Oct 10 2006, 12:43 PM~6340650
> *:uh: WE WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR WITH THE FAMILY :cheesy:
> *


You know how the FAMILY do it we don't have to wait for vegas.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 10 2006, 12:57 PM~6340692
> *You know how the FAMILY do it we don't have to wait for vegas.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


still got a 48 pack in the house"when we drinking" :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: You let me know wicked I'm down any time...
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn drunks always thinking of getting drunk. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 9 2006, 11:03 PM~6338032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up 80olds you look like you were sleep walking here.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 10 2006, 07:11 PM~6343011
> *Damn drunks always thinking of getting drunk. lol
> *


WE GOTS TO KEEP IT GANGSTA  PARTY AT 80 OLDS HOUSE ...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys are true drunks iam glad i have never had a drop of alcohol. lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAM DRUNK ALWAYS THINKING BOUT DRINKING :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 11 2006, 10:14 AM~6346672
> *DAM DRUNK ALWAYS THINKING BOUT DRINKING :uh:
> *


SHUT UP MR. I LOOK KOOL WITHOUT GLASSES LET ME TAKE EM OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2006, 11:05 AM~6346963
> *SHUT UP MR. I LOOK KOOL WITHOUT GLASSES LET ME TAKE EM OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

QUE ONDA LOCOS


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup BIG RICH? Just kidding homie. Sup with u homie? How vegas?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 11 2006, 01:43 PM~6348093
> *QUE ONDA LOCOS
> *


what up big rich good lookin on that hose for us homie


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DO LOOK MORE KOO WITH THEM :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO FAMILY LONG TIME NO HEAR FORM YOU VATOS WHATS GOING ON TONIGHT WERE THE PARTY @ ITS FRIDAY AND I AING GOT NO JOB LOL JUST KIDING ITS MY DAY OFF SO LET ME KNOW WERE THE PARTY @  *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 11 2006, 01:43 PM~6348093
> *QUE ONDA LOCOS
> *


Sup Big Rich Goodlooking out on that hose for my car !!!!!
Just wanted to say thanks...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

ERK PENUS sound good on frens213 license plates??? What u guys think about that????


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 14 2006, 12:03 PM~6368108
> *ERK PENUS sound good on frens213 license plates??? What u guys think about that????
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$ no shit talking on the net. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHO SAID I WAS GETTING THEM PLATES CHALIO????? :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 14 2006, 07:37 PM~6369991
> *WHO SAID I WAS GETTING THEM PLATES CHALIO????? :uh:
> *


you did :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Iam a witness when Ferney said he wanted to get that on his plates for the glass house. That way he could drive around without his glasses cause he looks cool without them. :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 15 2006, 08:47 PM~6375078
> *Iam a witness when Ferney said he wanted to get that on his plates for the glass house. That way he could drive around without his glasses cause he looks cool without them. :cheesy:
> *


What up homie...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup family??? What sup for next week


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 15 2006, 09:11 PM~6375236
> *What sup family??? What sup for next week
> *


Did you fix it and if so what it do???? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey MI 71 Does Chalios car do the dammmm thang.... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 15 2006, 08:13 PM~6375255
> *Did you fix it and if so what it do????  :biggrin:
> *


come see what it do primo :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> Hey MI 71 Does Chalios car do the dammmm thang.... :dunno: :dunno:
> [/quot
> 
> hey primo you going to do this :worship: :worship: when u see it :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hey primo you going to do this :worship: :worship: when u see it :biggrin:
[/quote]
ALRIGHT FUCKER I TOLD YOU I WANTED TO SEE WHAT IT DO!!
U SHOULD HAVE CALLED ME BIOTCH :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

My bad I forgot call u homie


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey Chalio, last I heard Alex was looking for a motor....So, What it do...or it do nothing?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Oct 16 2006, 11:13 AM~6378426
> *Hey Chalio, last I heard Alex was looking for a motor....So, What it do...or it do nothing?
> *


check your pm hahahahahahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Chalio's car does do the damn thing i give him props. So whats cracking for this weekened.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats cool so it do the dammm thingggg...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 16 2006, 06:53 PM~6382150
> *Chalio's car does do the damn thing i give him props. So whats cracking for this weekened.
> *


thanks primo.... will you tell me what sup for this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

party at my house is Jasmine's b-day . we are going to have a Halloween party so be dresses up were going to have beer, food,beer,soda,salads,beer,pinata,beer,music,beer, did imention beer(coronas only) hahahaha the family is invited 10/21/06 after 2:00pm


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WHATS UP TOMY AND THE FAMILY HOWS IT GOING HOPE YOU GUYS ARE FIRME AND SOON HAVING THE AFTERMATH STRIP PARTY JUST GETTING BACK ON TRACK TO MUCH PARTY WITH THE HOMIES SEE YOU VATOS SOON SAY WHATS UP TO ALL THE FAMILY*_


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE PLATES ARE BEING MADE ALREADY :biggrin: BUT YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE TO WATCH IT WHEN IAM DRIVING CUS LIKE MI71 SAID I LOOK COOL WITH OUT MY GLASSES :biggrin: SO I CAN TELL ALL THE LADYS TO LOOK AT MY PLATES :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 17 2006, 11:52 AM~6386280
> *THE PLATES ARE BEING MADE ALREADY :biggrin:  BUT YOU GUYS ARE GONNA HAVE TO WATCH IT WHEN IAM DRIVING CUS LIKE MI71 SAID I LOOK COOL WITH OUT MY GLASSES :biggrin: SO I CAN TELL ALL THE LADYS TO LOOK AT MY PLATES :uh:
> *


pinche blind as a bat fernie ahahahahaha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM BE LOOKING KOOL THOE :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 17 2006, 01:05 PM~6386725
> *IAM BE LOOKING KOOL THOE :biggrin:
> *


you think you do hahahahahah


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 06:19 AM~6384354
> *party at my house is Jasmine's b-day . we are going to have a Halloween party so be dresses up were going to have beer, food,beer,soda,salads,beer,pinata,beer,music,beer, did imention beer(coronas only) hahahaha the family is invited 10/21/06 after 2:00pm
> *



We will be there homie....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 06:19 AM~6384354
> *party at my house is Jasmine's b-day . we are going to have a Halloween party so be dresses up were going to have beer, food,beer,soda,salads,beer,pinata,beer,music,beer, did imention beer(coronas only) hahahaha the family is invited 10/21/06 after 2:00pm
> *


ALL THAT AND NO DAM PARKIN AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA YEAH THAS SOUTH CENTRAL FOR YA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2006, 05:19 AM~6384354
> *party at my house is Jasmine's b-day . we are going to have a Halloween party so be dresses up were going to have beer, food,beer,soda,salads,beer,pinata,beer,music,beer, did imention beer(coronas only) hahahaha the family is invited 10/21/06 after 2:00pm
> *


me and my lady will be there......


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

we gonna do it up family style?????


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: OHHH SHIT ITS LEROY KIM


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 18 2006, 10:22 AM~6393687
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: OHHH SHIT ITS LEROY KIM
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
YEAH BIOCH YOU KNOW WHO THE MASTER IS :biggrin: 

WHATS THAT WOOD CHIP IN YOUR MOUTH FROM AGAIN?? :cheesy:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, 80OLDS DONE TOLD YOU TO PLAY NICE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Oct 18 2006, 12:31 PM~6394573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you two need to quit that shit nuggas


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 18 2006, 12:53 PM~6394774
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$, 80OLDS DONE TOLD YOU TO PLAY NICE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


who started it :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
stop actin like a bioch


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP MAH NUGGGAZ


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 20 2006, 10:32 AM~6408079
> *WUT UP MAH NUGGGAZ
> *


gettin ready for tomorrow ma nig  chill with the family


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Foo sure homie!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

whats up for sunday???


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

let this shit die


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Oct 20 2006, 02:57 PM~6409951
> *let this shit die
> *


WHEN YOU CAR DRIVES AGAIN WE'LL THINK ABOUT IT CHICHARRO :0 :0 :biggrin: 

DID YOU GET YOUR TRANNY FIXED YET?


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

what up foo's you guys gonna go and kick it at Rollerz Only show at grand burgers or the Family out for the moment, 'cause I know i am... :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHAT????


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP FAMILY GETTING READY FOR THE COSTUME PARTY AT MY CRIB YOU VATOS COMING OR WHAT :biggrin: *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 22 2006, 02:31 PM~6420124
> *You know we will be there!!!*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 22 2006, 02:58 PM~6420614
> *You know we will be there!!!
> *


yeah i know you got to be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What day is the party at shooters house.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

This sat primo!!!! You know we got to sleep for a long drive


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You aint going to roll at all . The only thing is that i dont have a costume.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I go but I'm show up late... I'm go other Holloween party with my lady... I'm not going to wear a costume...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats cool i might go not sure yet though. All i know is you better not punk out at the last minute.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 23 2006, 07:23 PM~6429102
> *Thats cool i might go not sure yet though. All i know is you better not punk out at the last minute.
> *


man primo im going for sure.... it cool if you dont want to go just tell me :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I MIGHT NOT GO


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

ferns213 what the fuck you talking about??? I know you can go anywhere


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Iam always down to go but you know how you are that you cant wake up or they dont let you out.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hahahahahaha yeah sure!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 24 2006, 07:22 PM~6436748
> *Hahahahahaha yeah sure!!!!
> *


Come on primo who is the one they dont let out anymore. lol :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok primo I'm just saying yeah sure.... That kool primo it alright


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 24 2006, 07:35 PM~6436894
> *Ok primo I'm just saying yeah sure.... That kool primo it alright
> *


Its all right primo i am just messing with you dont get feelings.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Oct 24 2006, 07:35 PM~6436894
> *Ok primo I'm just saying yeah sure.... That kool primo it alright
> *


Its all right primo i am just messing with you dont get feelings.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah I don't get feelings... I'm not only guy in club can go out lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

true that true that lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

EY WHATS UP WITH RICK????? THAT FOO IS M.I.A???? HE EVEN DELETED HIS MYSPACE PROFILE :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 24 2006, 08:04 PM~6437886
> *true that true that lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2006, 08:55 PM~6438450
> *EY WHATS UP WITH RICK????? THAT FOO IS M.I.A???? HE EVEN DELETED HIS MYSPACE PROFILE :uh:
> *


for reals??? he did somthing bad on myspace :0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY DOESNT EVEN GET ON THIS SHIT TOO, AND HIS CELL?????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6438541
> *HEY DOESNT EVEN GET ON THIS SHIT TOO, AND HIS CELL?????
> *


what the fuck!!! that it RIP rick lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DONT KNOW


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2006, 09:17 PM~6438596
> *I DONT KNOW
> *


damn something happend... hey fucker what your phone number


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 24 2006, 09:55 PM~6438450
> *EY WHATS UP WITH RICK????? THAT FOO IS M.I.A???? HE EVEN DELETED HIS MYSPACE PROFILE :uh:
> *


I HEARD YOU MISSED ME MIJA :0 :cheesy:. :uh: ME AND THE WIFE BEEN GOIN THROUGH OUR DOWNS RIGHT NOW AND I GOTTA STRAIGHTEN A LOT OF SHIT OUT WITH HER IN THIS TIME. A NUCCA GOT HIMSELF CAUGHT UP IN SOME BULL SHIT AND I DONT WANT TO KEEP PUTTIN HER THROUGH THINGS THAT SHE DONT NEED TO BE. I HAD TO DELET SHIT AND CHANGE MY NUMBER BUT ITS FOR THE BEST. WHEN YOU FOOZ GET MARRIED YOU'LL UNDERSTAND AND HOPEFULLY YOU'LL HAVE A LADY AS GOOD AS MINE THAT'LL PUT UP WITH ALL YOUR BULLSHIT AND EVEN WHEN YOU GAVE UP ON HER SHE WONT EVER LET YOU DOWN. 

BUT ANYWAYS ENOUGH WITH SUNDAY CHURCH HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET IT CRACKIN SATURDAY.

AND TO WICKED68 DIDNT MEAN TO MISS YOUR DAUGHTERS B-DAY PARTY BIG DAWG JUST HAD DRAMA AT THE HOUSE POPPIN OFF


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

thats cool are you able to give us you new number if so pm me with it HAHA much love lil homie IT'S A FAMILY THANG NO MATTER WHAT!!!!! 
:biggrin:  :cheesy: :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 09:12 AM~6440240
> *I HEARD YOU MISSED ME MIJA  :0  :cheesy:.  :uh: ME AND THE WIFE BEEN GOIN THROUGH OUR DOWNS RIGHT NOW AND I GOTTA STRAIGHTEN A LOT OF SHIT OUT WITH HER IN THIS TIME. A NUCCA GOT HIMSELF CAUGHT UP IN SOME BULL SHIT AND I DONT WANT TO KEEP PUTTIN HER THROUGH THINGS THAT SHE DONT NEED TO BE. I HAD TO DELET SHIT AND CHANGE MY NUMBER BUT ITS FOR THE BEST. WHEN YOU FOOZ GET MARRIED YOU'LL UNDERSTAND AND HOPEFULLY YOU'LL HAVE A LADY AS GOOD AS MINE THAT'LL PUT UP WITH ALL YOUR BULLSHIT AND EVEN WHEN YOU GAVE UP ON HER SHE WONT EVER LET YOU DOWN.
> 
> BUT ANYWAYS ENOUGH WITH SUNDAY CHURCH HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET IT CRACKIN SATURDAY.
> ...


THE LIFE OF A FAMILY MAN


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 25 2006, 12:57 PM~6442385
> *THE LIFE OF A FAMILY MAN
> *


pretty much but its all good :biggrin: cant see the rainbow until after the rain has past.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 02:17 PM~6442570
> *pretty much but its all good :biggrin: cant see the rainbow until after the rain has past.
> *


who said it never rains in so cali...been there b4..finally see the small picture inside the big picture..stare real hard see me...hahahahahahahaha...oh yeah get at me if you need anything lil bro .....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 08:12 AM~6440240
> *I HEARD YOU MISSED ME MIJA  :0  :cheesy:.  :uh: ME AND THE WIFE BEEN GOIN THROUGH OUR DOWNS RIGHT NOW AND I GOTTA STRAIGHTEN A LOT OF SHIT OUT WITH HER IN THIS TIME. A NUCCA GOT HIMSELF CAUGHT UP IN SOME BULL SHIT AND I DONT WANT TO KEEP PUTTIN HER THROUGH THINGS THAT SHE DONT NEED TO BE. I HAD TO DELET SHIT AND CHANGE MY NUMBER BUT ITS FOR THE BEST. WHEN YOU FOOZ GET MARRIED YOU'LL UNDERSTAND AND HOPEFULLY YOU'LL HAVE A LADY AS GOOD AS MINE THAT'LL PUT UP WITH ALL YOUR BULLSHIT AND EVEN WHEN YOU GAVE UP ON HER SHE WONT EVER LET YOU DOWN.
> 
> BUT ANYWAYS ENOUGH WITH SUNDAY CHURCH HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET IT CRACKIN SATURDAY.
> ...


DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE ITS'S ALL GOOD HOPE EVERYTHING IS KOO WITH WIFEY
HOMIE I GUESS YOU KNOW HOW I FELT A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO WITH MY MYSPACE,I HAD TO BLOCK THAT SHIT SAME REASON BUT IS AL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2006, 02:59 PM~6443465
> *DONT EVEN TRIP HOMIE ITS'S ALL GOOD HOPE EVERYTHING IS KOO WITH WIFEY
> HOMIE I GUESS YOU KNOW HOW I FELT A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO WITH MY MYSPACE,I HAD TO BLOCK THAT SHIT SAME REASON BUT IS AL GOOD HOMIE
> *



YEAH I JUST WASNT FEELING IT ANYMORE, I WASNT FORCED TO CANCEL IT BUT YOU KNOW I GOT THE RIGHT SET OF FRIENDS NOT ONLY THE CLUB (CUZ THATS FAMILY) BUT JUMPIN HERE ON LAYITLOW, I MET ENOUGH COO PPL AS FOR FEMALE FRIENDS MY WIFE'S THE ONLY FEMALE FRIEND I NEED IN THE WORLD   

SO IS WE ALL ROLLIN TO GABRIELS HALLOWEEN PARTY O QUE??


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 03:24 PM~6443632
> *YEAH I JUST WASNT FEELING IT ANYMORE, I WASNT FORCED TO CANCEL IT BUT YOU KNOW I GOT THE RIGHT SET OF FRIENDS NOT ONLY THE CLUB (CUZ THATS FAMILY) BUT JUMPIN HERE ON LAYITLOW, I MET ENOUGH COO PPL AS FOR FEMALE FRIENDS MY WIFE'S THE ONLY FEMALE FRIEND I NEED IN THE WORLD
> 
> SO IS WE ALL ROLLIN TO GABRIELS HALLOWEEN PARTY O QUE??
> *


U KNOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Dam you nikkuhs are gonna make me cry! ONE LOVE MY FAMILY!!! Dam we are growing up huh!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 25 2006, 03:37 PM~6443732
> *Dam you nikkuhs are gonna make me cry! ONE LOVE MY FAMILY!!! Dam we are growing up huh!
> *


NO MORE SHAGGY CARPETS IN YO PLACE OR BUCKET ASS HONDA'S LIKE I WAS ROLLIN WE ON A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL STEPPIN INTO 07' GETTIN STRONGER  UNITED WE STAND, OFTEN IMITATED NEVER DUPLICATED NOT ONLY BUILDING CARS BUT WE BUILDIN A FAMILY AND WHEN I SPORT MY CLUB PENDANT ITLL ALWAYS MEAN I DONT GIVE A FUCK     


LIVIN THAT FAMILY LIFE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 03:44 PM~6443757
> *NO MORE SHAGGY CARPETS IN YO PLACE OR BUCKET ASS HONDA'S LIKE I WAS ROLLIN WE ON A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL STEPPIN INTO 07' GETTIN STRONGER   UNITED WE STAND, OFTEN IMITATED NEVER DUPLICATED NOT ONLY BUILDING CARS BUT WE BUILDIN A FAMILY AND WHEN I SPORT MY CLUB PENDANT ITLL ALWAYS MEAN I DONT GIVE A FUCK
> LIVIN THAT FAMILY LIFE
> *



Like I've always said IT'S A FAMILY THING My Peps....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup family???? ONE LOVE MY FAMILY!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 04:44 PM~6443757
> *NO MORE SHAGGY CARPETS IN YO PLACE OR BUCKET ASS HONDA'S LIKE I WAS ROLLIN WE ON A WHOLE NOTHER LEVEL STEPPIN INTO 07' GETTIN STRONGER   UNITED WE STAND, OFTEN IMITATED NEVER DUPLICATED NOT ONLY BUILDING CARS BUT WE BUILDIN A FAMILY AND WHEN I SPORT MY CLUB PENDANT ITLL ALWAYS MEAN I DONT GIVE A FUCK
> LIVIN THAT FAMILY LIFE
> *


no more shaggy carpet or mi71 with his pets from watts or my nikkuh ric talking to himself or 80olds turning of ciggarettes on my carpet!!!! :roflmao: Definately some good memories FAMILY! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn you ****** old next thing you know you guys going to be talking about how you got your hip replaced last week and what meds u on. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys know its all about the FAMILY no matter what.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 25 2006, 06:37 PM~6444742
> *Damn you ****** old next thing you know you guys going to be talking about how you got your hip replaced last week and what meds u on. lol
> *


or talkin bout mi71 gettin married :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 25 2006, 07:05 PM~6444927
> *or talkin bout mi71 gettin married  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That aint going to happen for a while need to fix the impala more. lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 25 2006, 04:17 PM~6444011
> *no more shaggy carpet or mi71 with his pets from watts or my nikkuh ric talking to himself or 80olds turning of ciggarettes on my carpet!!!! :roflmao: Definately some good memories FAMILY! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!
> *


Why you bring up old shit ese.... :dunno:
One love FAMILY Love Til the casket drops... :machinegun:  :thumbsup: :angel: 
And as for us talking bout hip replacements we are already talking bout the meds we are taking HAHAHA uffin:  :tongue: :tears:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

AYE SHOOTER IS THIS THE VIDEO YOUR WERE TALKIN BOUT YOUR CAR BEING IN  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICGphme8krk


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 25 2006, 10:37 PM~6446273
> *Why you bring up old shit ese.... :dunno:
> One love FAMILY Love Til the casket drops... :machinegun:    :thumbsup:  :angel:
> And as for us talking bout hip replacements we are already talking bout the meds we are taking HAHAHA    uffin:    :tongue:  :tears:
> *


Thats only you and hotwheels and wicked that do that cause you guys are like what now 50 or 60 lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 26 2006, 05:31 PM~6452298
> *Thats only you and hotwheels and wicked that do that cause you guys are like what now 50 or 60 lol
> *


old ass fuckers


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP FAMILY HOPE EVRYTHING FIRME GETTING READY FOR THE VOLO THIS WEEK HOPE WE CAN PARTY IT UP MILLENIRO AND FAMILY STYLE YOU VATOS KNOW HOW WE DO IT *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 27 2006, 01:51 AM~6454732
> *WHAT UP FAMILY HOPE EVRYTHING FIRME GETTING READY FOR THE VOLO THIS WEEK HOPE WE CAN PARTY IT UP MILLENIRO AND FAMILY STYLE YOU VATOS KNOW HOW WE DO IT
> *


Call me Shooter...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 26 2006, 06:31 PM~6452298
> *Thats only you and hotwheels and wicked that do that cause you guys are like what now 50 or 60 lol
> *


what the fuck hey dont be bringing me up in the mix foo better check your self
i dont have a salvage title like these old vatos im still original..........LOL :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 27 2006, 08:43 AM~6455993
> *Call me Shooter...
> *


this sounds gay callll mee shooter :twak:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2006, 04:04 PM~6459186
> *this sounds gay callll mee shooter :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

[/QUOTE]Call me Shooter... 

NO MAN AINT EVEN LIKE THAT HOMIES 
I M ALREADY GETTING STARTED PARTY PARTY PARTY :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2006, 05:03 PM~6459179
> *what the fuck hey dont be bringing me up in the mix foo better check your self
> i dont have a salvage title like these old vatos im still original..........LOL :biggrin:
> *


But sitting at home like the 8" :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatz Up Wheels???


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Qvo 80's! u guys rollin out to rep at the party or what?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 28 2006, 02:50 PM~6463581
> *Qvo 80's! u guys rollin out to rep at the party or what?
> *


An you know this Man.....
We going to put it down FAMILY STYLE ese... :thumbsup: :biggrin: :worship: :around: :nono:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Fuck it holmes have fun and be safe carnal! Aye te watcho next weekend I'll be down for sure. All right FAMILY ONE LOVE! Ese Pinche Hot Wheels! THEE INFAMOUS STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Oct 28 2006, 03:04 PM~6463659
> *Fuck it holmes have fun and be safe carnal! Aye te watcho next weekend I'll be down for sure. All right FAMILY ONE LOVE! Ese Pinche Hot Wheels! THEE INFAMOUS STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!!!!!
> *


ONE LOVE TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF FAMILY LOVE IV LIFE!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2006, 05:03 PM~6459179
> *what the fuck hey dont be bringing me up in the mix foo better check your self
> i dont have a salvage title like these old vatos im still original..........LOL :biggrin:
> *


You know you an old just like hotwheels and 80 olds.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Oct 28 2006, 06:15 PM~6464296
> *You know you an old just like hotwheels and 80 olds.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA.........IM O.G. FOO KEEP IT REAL IM A CLASSIC JUST LIKE MY 68 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHA YO RICK I SEEN THAT VIDEO I WAS ABOUT TO ASK SHOOTER THE SAME THING GOD DAMN GANGBANGERS YOU SEEN SHOOTER AND A FEW OF HIS MEMBERS IN THAT VIDEO TRYING TO KIDNAP PAULINA RUBIO :roflmao: THEN THEY JUST GOT THERE ASS BEAT :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHY YOU VATOS CLOWNING THOSE WERE SOME FAKE ASS CHOLOS THEY SHOULD OF GOT THE REAL DEAL WHY YOU VATOS DID NOT COME TO THE VOLO FERN AND RICK :angry:*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Oct 30 2006, 11:09 AM~6472669
> *HAHAHAHAHA.........IM O.G. FOO KEEP IT REAL IM A CLASSIC JUST LIKE MY 68 :biggrin:
> *


Yeah just like your 68 taken apart. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Just letting everyone know that did not watch the game RAIDERS won the game. SILVER AND BLACK FOR LIFE.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah primo that right!!!! Fuck all raiders haters!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hell yeah FUCK ALL RAIDER HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy Holloween!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Like I told you Vatos Gold is always Better then Silver for sure...
Yeah you Foo's think you bad couse the fake ass raiders won but all I can say is..

<a href=\'http://imageshack.us\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/6703/steelersns5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

STEELERS IV LIFE BABY :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS STEELERS *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Oct 31 2006, 01:44 AM~6477698
> *Like I told you Vatos Gold is always Better then Silver for sure...
> Yeah you Foo's think you bad couse the fake ass raiders won but all I can say is..
> 
> ...


So if we fake what does the make the steelers other than sorry bro the picture the score board tells everything. lol Its all good though dont cry you might get us next time. lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 30 2006, 05:02 PM~6475189
> *WHY YOU VATOS CLOWNING THOSE WERE SOME FAKE ASS CHOLOS THEY SHOULD OF GOT THE REAL DEAL  WHY YOU VATOS  DID NOT COME TO THE VOLO FERN AND RICK  :angry:
> *



i like south central so much i've decided to invest in it :uh: we're buyin our house big dawg and the appraiser is comin today so i was stuck cleanin my ass off all weekend. :angry: dreamin of a nice ice cold beer the whole time.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*THATS FIRME RICK HOPE EVRYTHING GOES FIRME 
AND A HAPPY HOLLOWEEN TO ALL YOU VATOS :biggrin*:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

we got these first my nugga







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71+Oct 30 2006, 09:05 PM~6476435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Oct 31 2006, 10:00 AM~6478981
> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN HOMIES      *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71+Oct 30 2006, 09:05 PM~6476435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAPPY HALAMIWENEE :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

peace love and chicken grease :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Oct 31 2006, 12:22 PM~6479710
> *HAPPY HALAMIWENEE :biggrin:
> *


ALWAYS THINKING GAY "GROW UP" :biggrin: 
I GUESS THATS ALL YOU THINK ABOUT THATS WHY YOU DONT HAVE A GIRLFRIEND HUH. :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Oct 31 2006, 01:06 PM~6479952
> *peace love and chicken grease  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO GO BACK TO THE FUTURE 2006-2007 :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: FUCKING RICK


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Rick is the chinesse disco stue


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Pinche Rick! Keep it old school nikkuh!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

lmao..funnyshit...


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That Shit was gangster but where's the grape juice haha.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

>


[/quote]

:uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup homie??? Where the meeting going to be at???


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers (Aug 17, 2005)

:uh:
[/quote]

WHATS THE SAD FACE ABOUT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

was up my family???? :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Family that car show is a little far for us.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 2 2006, 07:31 PM~6495071
> *What up Family that car show is a little far for us.
> *



I think so too....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Family we have been invited to Big Rich's Birthday Party....
Give me roll call on who is going to go!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

When is big rich birthday party?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 2 2006, 11:28 PM~6496614
> *Sup Family we have been invited to Big Rich's Birthday Party....
> Give me roll call on who is going to go!!!
> *


when is it going to be hit me up.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

when and what time?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I talk to 80 old and he said it on DEC but not sure what day yet....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Same time at 2PM?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HOTWHEELZ WHATS TO KNOW IF WE CAN HAVE STEAK :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 3 2006, 11:54 PM~6499047
> *Same time at 2PM?
> *


Yes Same time...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 3 2006, 11:57 PM~6499062
> *HOTWHEELZ WHATS TO KNOW IF WE CAN HAVE STEAK :cheesy:
> *


yes


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:cheesy: SAID HOTWHEELZ


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

FREE STEAK????


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 4 2006, 12:39 AM~6499399
> *FREE STEAK????
> *


I wont say free steak but I think I can slip you the Beef.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: HE SAID THAT WILL DO :cheesy:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

hey whats up :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Nov 5 2006, 01:26 PM~6508491
> *hey whats up  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


What up Veto what you up to.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN FOR REAL THEY GOTTA STOP GIVING DRIVERS LICESNCES TO PEOPLE WITH LIMITED EYE OPEN'NESS, YESTERDAY AFTER THE MEETING I WAS ON THE HARBOR ON THE SLOWLANE CRUSIEN WHEN SOME FUCKING BLACK ALTIMA CUT ME OFF THEN THEN STOP'T!!!! FUCKING ASSHOLE I HAD TO SLAM THE BRAKES YOU KNOW A SHIT AS BIG AS MY GLASS DONT STOP ON THE DROP OF A DIME, FUCKER I ALMOST REAR END'D THAT FOO :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 6 2006, 12:01 PM~6514027
> *MAN FOR REAL THEY GOTTA STOP GIVING DRIVERS LICESNCES TO PEOPLE WITH LIMITED EYE OPEN'NESS, YESTERDAY AFTER THE MEETING I WAS ON THE HARBOR ON THE SLOWLANE CRUSIEN WHEN SOME FUCKING BLACK ALTIMA CUT ME OFF THEN THEN STOP'T!!!! FUCKING ASSHOLE I HAD TO SLAM THE BRAKES YOU KNOW A SHIT AS BIG AS MY GLASS DONT STOP ON THE DROP OF A DIME, FUCKER I ALMOST REAR END'D THAT FOO :uh:
> *


I HATE THEM KIND OF MOTHA FUCKAZ!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: 


DRIVE THE MUTHA FUCKA LIKE IT HAS BALLS FERNIE STOPP BEIN SCUURED TO PUTCHYA FOOT TO THE MEDAL :uh: :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN IT FUCKING SUCKS THE STORE BENOS IS GOING OUT OF THE BIZZZZ THATS FUCKED UP I KNOW 80 OLDS AND WICKED AND MY SELF SHOP THERE THAT FUCKING SUCKS :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 6 2006, 03:44 PM~6515004
> *I HATE THEM KIND OF MOTHA FUCKAZ!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> DRIVE THE MUTHA FUCKA LIKE IT HAS BALLS FERNIE STOPP BEIN SCUURED TO PUTCHYA FOOT TO THE MEDAL  :uh:  :uh:
> *



THE SLOW LANE, NUGGGA THAT MEANS I CAN CRUISE IN THAT LANE YOU WOULDNT KNOW YOU AINT GOT JUICE :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 6 2006, 02:46 PM~6515011
> *THE SLOW LANE, NUGGGA THAT MEANS I CAN CRUISE IN THAT LANE YOU WOULDNT KNOW YOU AINT GOT JUICE :biggrin:
> *


   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: THAT SHOULD BE A FINE CONSIDERED AS A PUT DOWN 


WHAT TIME YOU GO TO WORK SATURDAY NUCCA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

SHUT UP NUGGGA I WANNA SEE YOU DRIVING THE WAY YOU WERE WHEN YOU LIFT THE CAR FUCKER!!! SO DONT TRY TO GET ME FINED FUCKER AT NOON


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Someone drive like in old lady!!!! It that u ferns213


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You do drive like an old lady. Hey when is that parade going on that shooter was talking about.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK YOU FOO'S I WAS "DIPP'N" IAM TAKE A WORD FROM HOTWHEELZ PLAY BOOK :biggrin: MAN YOU CAN ONLY GO SO FAST WHEN UR LAYING ON THE FREEWAY :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 7 2006, 08:15 AM~6520073
> *You do drive like an old lady. Hey when is that parade going on that shooter was talking about.
> *


THE 18TH WASNT IT?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah is on nov 18


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 6 2006, 11:45 PM~6518892
> *Sup family who down go to hop this Friday??? Goodtimes having it...
> *


whos going to CAMACHOS ON FRIDAY?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2006, 03:57 PM~6523218
> *whos going to CAMACHOS ON FRIDAY?
> *


I WAS THINKIN BOUT GOIN OUT THERE WITH MY HAIRCUT MONEY :biggrin:










































JP


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: THATS RIGHT YOU CAN GET A CUT AND A SHAVE


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

hey check out the bumble-bee


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Shit that a big ass bumble-bee!! Hahahaha jk


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 7 2006, 10:35 AM~6521113
> *FUCK YOU FOO'S I WAS "DIPP'N" IAM TAKE A WORD FROM HOTWHEELZ PLAY BOOK :biggrin:  MAN YOU CAN ONLY GO SO FAST WHEN UR LAYING ON THE FREEWAY :cheesy:
> *


Like I told other people that use that line cause their sarreedd to push the gas ...
We all in the FAMILY still hit the fast lane as we are dippin HAHAHA...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You see my Impala still lifted and still doin 80 on the freeway.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MAN WHEN I CUT THE OLDIES ON, I JUST LET THAT MUTHA FUCKA GET THE DIPP'N DOWN THE SLOWLANE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*MILLENIERO FOR LIFE </span>*


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WELL BIG ROB IS READY AND READY TO TAKE THE SHIRT YOU NOW HOW WE DO IT GABRIEL *_:roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP FAMILIA WERE THE PARTY AT???????  :guns:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*FIRME :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*ROLLERS ONLY PARTY*_


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK I CANT GO


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah I'm not going to the party homie.... I'm go watch the hopper this friday....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

I'LL BE AT CAMACHOS PUT IT DOWN FAMILY STYLE *S.F.C.C.*FOO LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2006, 10:12 AM~6535003
> *I'LL BE AT CAMACHOS PUT IT DOWN FAMILY STYLE S.F.C.C.FOO LIFE :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool wicked strictly family 4 life it always has been always will be.lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup family??? Today is friday where the beer at???


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

[B]QVO CHLIO MY HOUSE NOT GOING TO WORK TODAY JUST GOT UP GOING TO BRUSH MY GRILL AND COMENST TO GET THE PARTY STARTED AND THEN LATER ON TO NIGHT CAMACHOS [/B]


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

well in that house no one work que no hahaha.... Sound good homie....


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*WE WILL PUT IT DOWN FOR THE YEAR 2007 *_


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*PARTY PARTY PARTY ALL DAY EVERY DAY 

MILENIERO StYLE FOR LIFE *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

DAMN DRUNKS IF ALL OF YOU PEOPLE ARE DRINKING, WHOS GONNA BE THE SOBER DRIVER????? :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 10 2006, 10:59 AM~6541947
> *DAMN DRUNKS IF ALL OF YOU PEOPLE ARE DRINKING, WHOS GONNA BE THE SOBER DRIVER????? :uh:
> *


WELL CALL YOU GAY ASS TO DRIVE MS.DAISY................HAHAHAHAHA
IM READY FOR SOME ANTIFREEZE (THATS A DRINK) AT CAMACHOS IT FEELS GOOD TO BE OVER 21 HAHAHAHAHA FEEL SORRY FOR THOSE PEEWEE'S THAT CANT DRINK OR GO OUT HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 10 2006, 11:51 AM~6542211
> *WELL CALL YOU GAY ASS TO DRIVE MS.DAISY................HAHAHAHAHA
> IM READY FOR SOME ANTIFREEZE (THATS A DRINK) AT CAMACHOS IT FEELS GOOD TO BE OVER 21 HAHAHAHAHA FEEL SORRY FOR THOSE PEEWEE'S THAT CANT DRINK OR GO OUT HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


Man always thinking of getting drunk going to get AA gift card for all you drunks.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Be safe homies! See you nikkuhs soon, I am gonna work on the ride this weekend! try to get ready for the cruise night!Stay up carnales, Family IV Life!!! QVO Millenium drink a cold one for me! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!!Ese pinche hotwheels!!! thee infamous STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What up homies ....
Ready for tonight...
Hey wicked or Shooter when you get there save me a spot looks loike I'm going to get there late....


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

hey hommies have fun


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jessica-veto66 (Sep 25, 2006)

hey millenium and strictly family are we ready for thankgiving at my place. dont forget the beer


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup millenium and strictly family how was that party?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE HOOK


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jessica-veto66_@Nov 11 2006, 07:24 PM~6549301
> *hey millenium and strictly family are we ready for thankgiving at my place. dont forget the beer
> *


I got you ese....

:biggrin: :biggrin:    :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Shooter how is the hang over....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

SHOOTER was dieing when I see him today....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That homie must be trying to sleep it off by now...HAHAHAHA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY 71 ITS RIDES WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY BETTER NOW I CAN GO A LIL FAST NOW BUT AHHH I LIKE TO GO CRUISEN


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

How fast you was going? 25mph?? Hahahaha


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP 80 THOUGHT YOU WAS COMMING OVER LAST NIGHT HAD THE CORONAS ON ICE WHAT HAPPENDED *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 12 2006, 12:53 PM~6552624
> *WHAT UP 80 THOUGHT YOU WAS COMMING OVER LAST NIGHT HAD THE CORONAS ON ICE WHAT HAPPENDED
> *


Shit happens.. :dunno: :dunno: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah what happened.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah primo what happend?? Can't go!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Was waiting for the ex to pick up the kids thats what shit happened...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 13 2006, 01:18 AM~6556644
> *Was waiting for the ex to pick up the kids thats what shit happened...
> *


They didnt let you out. lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

you got me twisted.... :machinegun:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

that fuckup!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: GOOD LOOKING OUT 80


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WAS UP FAMILY SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2006, 05:02 PM~6560802
> *WAS UP FAMILY SUNDAY IT'S GOING DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT
> *


And you know this MAAANN.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Can't wait for this sunday... Going to be off the hook primo's


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I can't wait for this sunday either.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 13 2006, 08:17 PM~6562118
> *I can't wait for this sunday either.
> *


Don't for get FAMILY and Millenium all members need to be there by 5:00pm....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 13 2006, 10:04 PM~6562921
> *Don't for get FAMILY and Millenium all members need to be there by 5:00pm....
> *


I'll be there at 4


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I be there at 4:59pm!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 14 2006, 08:26 AM~6564778
> *I be there at 4:59pm!!!!
> *


5 more Days till we kick it...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Get to work primo!!! What doing on lay it low....


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ILL GET THERE WHEN I GET THERE LOL YOU MILLENIUM NEVER ON TIME HOPE WE BREAK THAT THIS WEEK END LOL


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

damn like that SHOOTER.....fuck it more beer for me que no.... Lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

READY FOR THAT NIGHT TO CRUISE AND KICK IT LIKE SOME G'S :biggrin: WE GOING TO HAVE SOME FUN FAMILIA STYLE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

make sure to wear your free ricndaregal shirts homies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

im $2026 dollars away from puttin my plaque back on, eatin cuponoodle everyday saving every penny uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Need to start picking beers bottle after the curz night hahahahaha lol... You know the bottle worth $$$.... Lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 14 2006, 02:35 PM~6567199
> *Need to start picking beers bottle after the curz night hahahahaha lol... You know the bottle worth $$$.... Lol
> *


naw cuz then i'd be fightin with your drunk ass all the time i know thats how you get your beer money primo :0 bein shes pregnant i know she already started taxin your paycheck. :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 14 2006, 03:16 PM~6567535
> *naw cuz then i'd be fightin with your drunk ass all the time i know thats how you get your beer money primo :0 bein shes pregnant i know she already started taxin your paycheck.  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NOT RIGHT VATO :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 14 2006, 03:16 PM~6567535
> *naw cuz then i'd be fightin with your drunk ass all the time i know thats how you get your beer money primo :0 bein shes pregnant i know she already started taxin your paycheck.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that is true. lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

It all good ricndaregel... See u sunday primo....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

It all good ricndaregel... See u sunday primo....


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

dam nikkuhs always talking shit. :biggrin: QVO!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

yeah why u always talking shit.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 14 2006, 09:37 AM~6565241
> *ILL GET THERE WHEN I GET THERE LOL YOU MILLENIUM NEVER ON TIME HOPE WE BREAK THAT THIS WEEK END LOL
> *


I don't know ese last I heard that it was a fine if you get there late....HAHAHA :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 14 2006, 10:21 AM~6565613
> *READY FOR THAT NIGHT TO CRUISE AND KICK IT LIKE SOME G'S :biggrin:  WE GOING TO HAVE SOME FUN FAMILIA STYLE
> *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Thats not cool all we do is talk shit and DRINK BEER...j/k HAHAHAHA

:barf: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah there some people always talking shit!!!! Lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 14 2006, 11:01 PM~6571245
> *Yeah there some people always talking shit!!!! Lol
> *


Some I think we need to make that a bylaw....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

80 olds you dorp off your cutty or didn't make it to shop??


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 14 2006, 11:30 PM~6571360
> *80 olds you dorp off your cutty or didn't make it to shop??
> *


Yes I dropped it off..

Just made it before they closed. They will let me know what is wrong tomorrow...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Cool primo so your car be ready for cruz night?


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 14 2006, 11:40 PM~6571100
> *Thats not cool all we do is talk shit and DRINK BEER...j/k HAHAHAHA
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



CORRECTION, YOU GUYS DRINK BEER :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 15 2006, 10:15 AM~6573452
> *CORRECTION, YOU GUYS DRINK BEER :uh:
> *


i know huh cuz pimps like us drink










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

and 80 olds you still owe me one ese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

double post


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 15 2006, 11:23 AM~6573503
> *i know huh cuz pimps like us drink
> 
> 
> ...


NUGGGA YOU OW ME A FEW FUCKER I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW MANNY YOU JACKED ME FOR :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 15 2006, 11:23 AM~6573503
> *i know huh cuz pimps like us drink
> 
> 
> ...


NUGGGA YOU OW ME A FEW FUCKER I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW MANNY YOU JACKED ME FOR :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 15 2006, 10:42 AM~6573621
> *NUGGGA YOU OW ME A FEW FUCKER I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW MANNY YOU JACKED ME FOR  :angry:
> *


come on mija i was just lookin out for your underage ass :biggrin: 

i know how loose you get once theres a couple drinks in you :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCK YOU HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

4 days left for the cruz night!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah cant believe you fools jacking people for drinks and i also heard that about you Ferney.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 15 2006, 10:50 AM~6573654
> *come on mija i was just lookin out for your underage ass  :biggrin:
> 
> i know how loose you get once theres a couple drinks in you  :uh:
> *


I dont want to hear about you LV experience....HAHAHA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 15 2006, 11:52 PM~6578811
> *I dont want to hear about you LV experience....HAHAHA
> *


WHY YOU TRYIN TO ACT LIKE YOU DIDNT SEE THAT OTHER POST ABOUT MY "DRINK YOU OWE ME" :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 16 2006, 12:44 AM~6579057
> *WHY YOU TRYIN TO ACT LIKE YOU DIDNT SEE THAT OTHER POST ABOUT MY "DRINK YOU OWE ME" :biggrin:
> *


I got you....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn drunks always thinking of drinking.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 16 2006, 08:06 AM~6580023
> *Damn drunks always thinking of drinking.
> *


Dont Trip MI 71 I got you to...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

MI 71 not going to drink just gave It to me!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THIS IS FOR MI 71
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4Bi1Vr10k


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

3 days left for cruz night!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

LET'S TAKE A RIDE ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2006, 03:50 PM~6583094
> *LET'S TAKE A RIDE ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON
> *


You going to take the dash board. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 16 2006, 09:57 AM~6580717
> *MI 71 not going to drink just gave It to me!!!!
> *


I could drink and not have a visit from Ralph :barf: like other people not trying to name anyone.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Well see about that on sunday.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup MI 71 you drinking beer sunday at Cruz Night?? More then 6 beers??


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 16 2006, 07:59 PM~6584769
> *Sup MI 71 you drinking beer sunday at Cruz Night?? More then 6 beers??
> *


You know i got the low low out there. You ****** got to think of the drive home.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Like i said we dont want Ralph to visit anyone. :barf:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Chalio hotwheels said he going to shut your monte down on sunday.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Chalio hotwheels said he going to shut your monte down on sunday.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Nikkuh you trying to stir the pot! First off you said u were gonna clown my primo! Second, yes the cutty will be there, cut on the oldies and just dip and hit a switch! Yeah nikkuhs once again its on!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> Nikkuh you trying to stir the pot! First off you said u were gonna clown my primo! Second, yes the cutty will be there, cut on the oldies and just dip and hit a switch! Yeah nikkuhs once again its on!!!!
> [/quote
> Deny what you said now. I heard you say i am going to shut chalio's monte down on sunday i aint scared but now you acting scared.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

put that down?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

you put that down that you didnt say that.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ya se cabo! nuff said!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Nov 16 2006, 09:08 PM~6585338
> *ya se cabo! nuff said!
> *


Let me quess thats why you moved to chula vista to stay out of trrroooouuuuuubbbblllllleee.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

one love family you know we just messing around but for real hotwheels said he was going to shut you down chalio. lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Leave it to MI 71 to start up shit.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Sup my family?? Calling me out Hot Wheels? Fuck it let do that damn thing!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey primo 80 Olds you know how MI 71 start up shit!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 16 2006, 09:30 PM~6585522
> *Hey primo 80 Olds you know how MI 71 start up shit!!!!!
> *


Thats a youngster for you Primo.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What up Familia where you at...
Who's ready for sunday????
Where is Millenium at????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey primo 80 Olds you know how MI 71 start up shit!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 16 2006, 09:51 PM~6585678
> *Hey primo 80 Olds you know how MI 71 start up shit!!!!!
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>I think that he wants to get served by the blue beetle HAHAHA thats your montes new name "BLUE BEETLE" LOL :biggrin:   :cheesy: :0 </span>


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I am not starting anything up just bringing up what was said. So iam a youngster old ass fools still trying to lowride with youngster like me.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Like that primo 80 olds!!! Gaven new name of my low low...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 16 2006, 11:12 PM~6586244
> *Like that primo 80 olds!!! Gaven new name of my low low...
> *


 :biggrin: X2


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Lets ask the family what new name should it be ....
Hey Family Post it up new names for Chalios LowLow....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I say the BLUE BEETLE :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

That fuck up primo lol hahahaa


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 17 2006, 12:05 AM~6586516
> *That fuck up primo lol hahahaa
> *


Nah every clean car needs a name...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

ONE LOVE FAMILY :biggrin: 









HEY TOMMY YOU LOOK SHORT. EVEN JESSIE LOOKS BIGGER THAN YOU.....LOL


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Yeah but he is standing and I'm sitting on Hotwheels car....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

2 days left for cruz night homies.... Ready roll!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Almost there...
I can already hear the Oldies playing....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up family, this the magazine we need to be on the look out for, homie sold out of em imma try and se if he has anymore


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 17 2006, 08:52 AM~6587710
> *what up family, this the magazine we need to be on the look out for, homie sold out of em imma try and se if he has anymore
> 
> 
> ...


Fo Shoo...
Or ask where else they are sold....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 17 2006, 08:54 AM~6587722
> *Fo Shoo...
> Or ask where else they are sold....
> *


come on 80 olds. just cuz im on house arrest right now dont mean i aint on top of my game. 2007 homie, on the family imma get some shit done might be toward the end but we gonna make it happen :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ey 71 did you see that video i posted??? :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Maybe they have it in chniatown??


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

heres a link to the mag. scroll down a lil bit and you'll see our group pics

http://www.geibunsha.co.jp/teiki/mo_low.html


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 17 2006, 10:35 AM~6588510
> *Maybe they have it in chniatown??
> *


ISN'T THAT A JAPANESS MAGAZINE????????????
RICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :dunno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That cool see if we can get a copy.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

1 day left for the cruz night!!!!!!! Get ready to roll!!!!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: *READY FOR CRUISE NIGHT FAMILY *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know MI 71 is ready to roll cut on the oldies and get to dipping in the Impala.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats why its good to have a chinesse homie like Rick we get into all the magazines much props RICK. lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 18 2006, 11:37 AM~6594442
> *You know MI 71 is ready to roll cut on the oldies and get to dipping in the Impala.
> *



I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOU BUMPING OLDIES FOO :ugh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 18 2006, 10:42 AM~6594457
> *I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOU BUMPING OLDIES FOO :ugh:
> *


I dont need to i could bump anything while iam hitting the switch.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Family....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Chillin and waiting for the cruz night.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up family everyone ready today is the day.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Time to do the dammm thang....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up family whats cracking for this weekened.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 21 2006, 08:12 AM~6609934
> *What up family whats cracking for this weekened.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PARTY AT "MI 71" HOUSE


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 21 2006, 11:42 AM~6611052
> *PARTY AT "MI 71" HOUSE
> *


I'M THERE AT MI 71 HOUSE :thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT MI71 HAVING A PARTY AT YOUR HOUSE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA........J/K


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WHEN AND CAN I COME TOO


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

you fools trying to get me thrown out my house. For real what we going to do this weekened.


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello you guy's
Guss who this is :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Party at MI 71 house!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn lady eastlos on lay it low??? What happend to 80 olds??


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lady Eastlos_@Nov 22 2006, 12:00 AM~6615902
> *Hello you guy's
> Guss who this is  :cheesy:
> *


who else but the one with the graphics on the van lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 12:53 AM~6616111
> *Party at MI 71 house!!!!!!
> *


Party at Chalio's house we could do anything there.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 08:15 AM~6616877
> *Party at Chalio's house we could do anything there.
> *


*PARTY AT CHALIO'S HOUSE I'M THERE BEER ,BEER ,AND MORE BEER EVERY BODY IS INVITED...................* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady Eastlos_@Nov 22 2006, 12:00 AM~6615902
> *"M" </span>FROM THE FAMILY :thumbsup:*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Nah party at MI 71 house they always have the beer there!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ALRIGHT I JUST GOT OFF THE CELL WITH MI 71, HE SAID ITS SET FOR FRIDAY NIGHT AT HIS HOUSE BUT ONE THING THOE BRING UR OWN BEER :biggrin:


----------



## carlos-86 (Feb 4, 2006)

have a happy thanksgiving from the LAs Finest C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Tell MI 71 too buy the beers!!! He welcome us to come over que no???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks homie carlos-86... HAPPY THANKSGIVING from Strictly Family C.C....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Family who want to go san diego this sunday? Hotwheels & MI 71 & CHALIO going out there for a pinic or show


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohh one more thing hey Hotwheels get ready for the house call homie!!!!!! Payback!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HEY I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HOTWHEELZ THAT FOO SAID HE GOT SOME THING FOR YOU CHALIO :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hotwheels got something for me??? Save it homie see u sunday... Hey frens213 you going with us sunday?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey hotwheels 4 days left for the house call!!!! Lol


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0 EY CHALIO HOTWHEELZ SAID HE STAY READY :0 , YOU'LL SEE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ok... Frens213 are u going with us on sunday???


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

BRING IT PRIMO!!! You know its all love, but sometimes us elders got put you youngsters in your place. remember homie to RESPECT your elders BBBIOOOTCH! LMFAO!!! Tell that punk MI71 I'm waiting also. I don't want to hear shit about dead batteries. Nah for real though its all good dog!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THATS FUCKED UP THEY TOWED MY CAPRICE FUCKEN COPS IMA FUCK ONE OF THEM UP :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Why the pig towed your caprice???


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Nov 22 2006, 03:56 PM~6619514
> *BRING IT PRIMO!!! You know its all love, but sometimes us elders got put you youngsters in your place. remember homie to RESPECT your elders BBBIOOOTCH!  LMFAO!!! Tell that punk MI71 I'm waiting also. I don't want to hear shit about dead batteries. Nah for real though its all good dog!
> *


Look here old timer when you came to big bad Los Angeles and i brought out the Impala on you and hopped you didnt want to do anything you just got scared. I quess thats why you move to chula vista so you wont get clowned in LA.lol I got you on sunday homie be ready.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah there is going to be yard cleaning party bring your rake and what ever you going to drink to my house and let clean the yard.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Ferns213 he said he got the beer not to worry about anything he going to get four or five cases of corona and some carne asada to cook.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

So frens213 buying all beers????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 07:42 PM~6620696
> *So frens213 buying all beers????
> *


Just talk to him he said not to worry about the beer he got at least four cases of corona and he going to buy the carne asada.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 06:40 PM~6620690
> *I just got off the phone with Ferns213 he said he got the beer not to worry about anything he going to get four or five cases of corona and some carne asada to cook.
> *


good looking out ferns213...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 06:39 PM~6620679
> *Yeah there is going to be yard cleaning party bring your rake and what ever you going to drink to my house and let clean the yard.
> *


i just know i anit cleaning shit!!!!! :angry:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Nov 22 2006, 02:56 PM~6619514
> *BRING IT PRIMO!!! You know its all love, but sometimes us elders got put you youngsters in your place. remember homie to RESPECT your elders BBBIOOOTCH!  LMFAO!!! Tell that punk MI71 I'm waiting also. I don't want to hear shit about dead batteries. Nah for real though its all good dog!
> *


yeah primo i see you sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You know iam going to be there on sunday taking care of business putting the elderly in there place back in there walker.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 08:11 PM~6621250
> *You know iam going to be there on sunday taking care of business putting the elderly in there place back in there walker.
> *


that cool do what you got to do...... im doing house call at san diego!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 08:11 PM~6621250
> *You know iam going to be there on sunday taking care of business putting the elderly in there place back in there walker.
> *


that cool do what you got to do...... im doing house call at san diego!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

***** iam the one that was going to go first then you maned up and decided to go with me.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 08:25 PM~6621320
> ****** iam the one that was going to go first then you maned up and decided to go with me.
> *


why should i go with you?? im on my own primo dont worry about me i see you outh there


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 09:28 PM~6621334
> *why should i go with you?? im on my own primo dont worry about me i see you outh there
> 
> *


Oh ok cool.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 08:36 PM~6621368
> *Oh ok cool.
> *


yeah primo better be ok


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 09:57 PM~6621466
> *yeah primo better be ok
> *


You talk alot for a little man.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 10:17 PM~6621913
> *You talk alot for a little man.
> *


and you dont??


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP MI 71 IS RIGHT, I GOT THE BEEF :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK OK I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HOTWHEELZ, AND THAT MAN SAID TO POST THIS UP FOR HIM CUS HES TO LAZY TO GET UP AND LOG ON 

HE SAID CHALIO AND MI 71 DONT WANT TO SEE "THE JELLO PUD'N" HE SAID THE JELLO PUD'N CUTTY IS GONNA MAKE YOU TWO TUCK YO TAILS BETWEEN YO ASS CHEEKS HE GOT THE HOPPER SWITH N ALL HE SAID HE STAY READY ALL DAY EVERYDAY HE SAID HE CALLS SHOTS IN THE MEAN STREETS OF CHULA VISTA


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 02:14 PM~6618773
> *Hey hotwheels 4 days left for the house call!!!! Lol
> *


You an't down to do that house call....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 22 2006, 07:42 PM~6620696
> *So frens213 buying all beers????
> *


 I'm There but tell fern213 that 4 or 5 isn't going to cut it he needa get at less 7 or 8 cases.... :biggrin: :biggrin:   and tell him not to forget the ciggs to...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 22 2006, 09:11 PM~6621250
> *You know iam going to be there on sunday taking care of business putting the elderly in there place back in there walker.
> *


 Thats fucked up why you picking on the handcap....
Let me charge up MI71 and we will see what it do... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 23 2006, 01:52 AM~6622788
> *I'm There but tell fern213 that 4 or 5 isn't going to cut it he needa get at less 7 or 8 cases.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:      and tell him not to forget the ciggs to...
> *


I just got off the phone with Ferns213 he said he got seven cases of corona post up what kind of cigs you somke so he could buy them.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 23 2006, 01:54 AM~6622794
> *Thats fucked up why you picking on the handcap....
> Let me charge up MI71 and we will see what it do... LOL :biggrin:
> *


I aint picking on anyone just defending my self from old timers like you and hotwheels.lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 23 2006, 09:46 AM~6623674
> *I just got off the phone with Ferns213 he said he got seven cases of corona post up what kind of cigs you somke so he could buy them.
> *


Camel regulars


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 23 2006, 09:51 AM~6623700
> *Camel regulars
> *


Dont forget the saladitos :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

OK ITS ON MY NIGGGZ I JUST GOT BACK FROM MI 71'S HOUSE HE GOT HIS HOUSE ALL CLEAND UP AND HE WAS JUST STARTING UP THE BBQ :biggrin: HEY THIS FUCKER GOT A GANG LOAD OF SHIT FOOD GRUB'N


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Iam still waiting for ferns213 to bring the food and the seven cases of beer he said he was going to buy he still waiting for everyone to hit it up what cigs they smoke.


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*BIG ROB 65 AND THE MILLENIUM FAMILY WISH ALL A HAPPY THANKSGIVING ANDLETS PARTY AT VIDOS AND JESSICA HOUSE*_ :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 23 2006, 03:37 PM~6625626
> *Iam still waiting for ferns213 to bring the food and the seven cases of beer he said he was going to buy he still waiting for everyone to hit it up what cigs they smoke.
> *


ferns213 better bring 7 cases of beer homie!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

FUCKEN DRUNKS..............I'M THERE HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What time the party starts or should I say what time the beer get there and don't forget my smokes ( Camels ) ...


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*GOOD MORNING BIG HOMIES *_


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*HOWS THE HANG OVER AND WHO GOT THE MENUDO THIS MORNING IM HUNGRY LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

_*NO HANG OVER 4 ME BUT IM HUNGRY 2 SO ARE WE GOING TO THE GOODTIMES AND MANIACOS HOP TODAY AND AFTER TO THE STRIP CLUB*_ :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Were the hop going to be?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

IM DOWN BUT CANT LOOK AT HYNAS ON AN EMPTY STOMACH


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP 80 WITH THAT LINK


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What sup shooter ??


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Let me know who has the hangover today damn drunks cant take you guys anywhere. Lets not forget that ferns213 didnt bring that beer or smokes we have to keep that in mind.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ferns213 little bitch!!!! I left at 1am shooter was fuck up bad lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 25 2006, 10:25 AM~6633517
> *Ferns213 little bitch!!!! I left at 1am shooter was fuck up bad lol
> *


I bet 80 was fucked up to.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Nov 25 2006, 11:25 AM~6633517
> *Ferns213 little bitch!!!! I left at 1am cus shooter wasnt gonna give me no sweet luvn, fuck up bad lol
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP FAMILY JUST GOT UP IM STILL SPINNING :barf:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*were the party at next week?* :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YO HOUSE AGAIN ESE


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 25 2006, 10:44 AM~6633585
> *I bet 80 was fucked up to.
> *


What up Homies Why you think that I was fuck up???


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 25 2006, 04:52 PM~6635059
> *What up Shooter you already know that it's going to end up a your pad so why you ask.
> 
> Just have the Grill ready ese.. :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*I SAY WE GO TO FERN HOUSE FUCKIT LETS JUST CRASH THE PAD 

ROLL CALL TO SEE WHOS DOWN*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 26 2006, 12:19 PM~6638852
> *Lets Roll Don Watts... </span>*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE DON 213 DONT PLAY DAT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 26 2006, 01:02 PM~6639045
> *THE DON 213 DONT PLAY DAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: The don 213 souldn't have crossed the family :ugh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DON WS SHOULD WE TAKE OUT DON 213 :machinegun:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 26 2006, 01:38 PM~6639187
> *DON WS SHOULD WE TAKE OUT DON 213  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2
You got it don watts


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*FUCK IT WILL PUT HIM IN THE TRUNK* :twak:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hold on Don Watts ...
I'm going to make Don 213 an offer he can't refuse...


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WILL GIVE HIM A TEMPORARY PASS PER DON WS :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 26 2006, 01:45 PM~6639236
> *WILL GIVE HIM A TEMPORARY PASS PER DON WS  :angry:
> *



uffin:  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :angel: :around: 
Ok Don Watts


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HES GOT TO THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK AFTER THAT ITS CURTAINS


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 26 2006, 01:48 PM~6639256
> *HES GOT TO THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK AFTER THAT ITS CURTAINS
> *


I will say till friday then it Curtains...


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 26 2006, 01:50 PM~6639270
> *I will say till friday then it Curtains...
> *


I agree give him a pass and then take him out.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 26 2006, 12:40 PM~6639202
> *FUCK IT WILL PUT HIM IN THE TRUNK :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im down with that


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I just say take him out we talking to much now.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 27 2006, 07:10 AM~6644089
> *I just say take him out we talking to much now.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

FUCK IT HIS OUT :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 27 2006, 11:17 AM~6645066
> *FUCK IT HIS OUT  :angry:
> *


LETS HANDLE THAT LEVA...........NAW I'LL FORGIVE HIM IF HE GETS A TAT AS BIG AS MINE ON HIS CHEST.......................FOR REALS THAT SHIT HURT THE SHADING I'LL POST UP A PICTURE OF IT LATER IT ONLY TOOK ONE YEAR TO FINISH (LAGERS) MR.?????? ..................................


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

HAVE YOU NOTICED HE HASENT BEEN POSTING WHAT HAPPENED TO DON FERN 213 HAS HE BEEN ELIMINATED OR WHAT COULDN'T WAIT FOR THE DEAD LINE


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2006, 02:46 PM~6645996
> *LETS HANDLE THAT LEVA...........NAW I'LL FORGIVE HIM IF HE GETS A TAT AS BIG AS MINE ON HIS CHEST.......................FOR REALS THAT SHIT HURT  THE SHADING I'LL POST UP A PICTURE OF IT LATER IT ONLY TOOK ONE YEAR TO FINISH (LAGERS) MR.?????? ..................................
> *


About time you finished it.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 27 2006, 03:28 PM~6646258
> *HAVE YOU NOTICED HE HASENT BEEN POSTING WHAT HAPPENED TO DON FERN 213 HAS HE BEEN ELIMINATED OR WHAT COULDN'T WAIT FOR THE DEAD LINE
> *


I think he is hiding but he doesnt know we are all over. lol


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 27 2006, 06:45 PM~6648046
> *About time you finished it.
> *


YEAH TALK TO ME WHEN YOU HAVE THE BALLS TO GET ONE "ASK FOR PERMISION" HOOK!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2006, 02:46 PM~6645996
> *LETS HANDLE THAT LEVA...........NAW I'LL FORGIVE HIM IF HE GETS A TAT AS BIG AS MINE ON HIS CHEST.......................FOR REALS THAT SHIT HURT  THE SHADING I'LL POST UP A PICTURE OF IT LATER IT ONLY TOOK ONE YEAR TO FINISH (LAGERS) MR.?????? ..................................
> *


Cause you just to bissy for us ese.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 27 2006, 07:46 PM~6648057
> *I think he is hiding but he doesnt know we are all over. lol
> *


Don Watts you keep a look out on the watts side, Don south central you keep a look out on your side and I will keep an eye out for him on the East Side.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 27 2006, 11:30 PM~6649801
> *Don Watts you keep a look out on the watts side, Don south central you keep a look out on your side and I will keep an eye out for him on the East Side.
> *


Will do i have my people looking for him all ready.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*IS HE ALREADY SWIMING WITH THE FISHES ITS AS IF THE EARTH HAD SWALLOWED HIM GLASSES AND ALL LOL*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 28 2006, 08:32 AM~6651391
> *IS HE ALREADY SWIMING WITH THE FISHES ITS AS IF THE EARTH HAD SWALLOWED HIM GLASSES AND ALL LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 28 2006, 09:32 AM~6651391
> *IS HE ALREADY SWIMING WITH THE FISHES ITS AS IF THE EARTH HAD SWALLOWED HIM GLASSESHOUSE AND ALL LOL
> *


DAM LIKE THAT. WHATCHYA GUYS DONE DID TO LITTLE FERNIE NOW??


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 28 2006, 09:08 AM~6651604
> *DAM LIKE THAT. WHATCHYA GUYS DONE DID TO LITTLE FERNIE NOW??
> *


he forgot to bring 7 case of beer that what happend :angry:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE 213 DONT HIDE FROM NO ONE


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*DAAAAAAAM HE IS STILL BREATHING THE HIT IS BACK ON LOL* :machinegun:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 27 2006, 11:27 PM~6649785
> *Cause you just to bissy for us ese.... :biggrin:
> *










      :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Nov 28 2006, 10:55 AM~6651821
> *THE 213 DONT HIDE FROM NO ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: LETS DO IT ALL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2006, 11:29 AM~6652053
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CAME OUT CLEAN


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

now you just got to put all the name of your members :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 28 2006, 12:32 PM~6652474
> *now you just got to put all the name of your members  :biggrin:
> *


dam shooter thas how MILLENIUM gots it. :biggrin: 


but yeah you gotta add something else to it, it looks nekkid alone.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 28 2006, 12:39 PM~6652529
> *dam shooter thas how MILLENIUM gots it.  :biggrin:
> but yeah you gotta add something else to it, it looks nekkid alone.
> *


ANY SUGGESTIONS????????????? MY SIX-8??????WHAT YOU THINK? :dunno:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

you can put my 64 pic. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 28 2006, 01:13 PM~6652771
> *you can put my 64 pic. lol
> *


ORALE. I'LL THINK ABOUT IT..................I THOUGHT ABOUT IT NAW........


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

whats up fernie still around


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2006, 04:43 PM~6654500
> *ORALE. I'LL THINK ABOUT IT..................I THOUGHT ABOUT IT NAW........
> *


Put a pic of the "68" that will look clean....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Nov 29 2006, 08:54 AM~6658827
> *Put a pic of the "68" that will look clean....
> *


I'LL SEE MAY BE WHEN ITS DONE..........


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Don east los and i have discussed it and came upon a decision that don chula vista is attempting to divide the family so we have put a hit on him as well as don westmoreland. Don watts has yet to comment on this but should side with don east los and I on this.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WELL TO ALL MY DONS FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST IN THINK WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER OVER A COUPLE OF CORONAS AND GRILL TO DISCUSS THE MATTER ON HAND ITS THURSDAY AND DON WS HAD TO GET AN ANSWER FROM THE LITTLE ONE DON FERN 213 HIS TIME IS RUNNING SHORT HE HAS LESS THAN 24HRS B-4 HIS DEAD LINE :angry:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 30 2006, 08:56 AM~6666044
> *WELL TO ALL MY DONS FROM THE EAST TO THE WEST IN THINK WE SHOULD GET TOGETHER OVER A COUPLE OF CORONAS AND GRILL TO DISCUSS THE MATTER ON HAND ITS THURSDAY AND DON WS HAD TO GET AN ANSWER FROM THE LITTLE ONE DON FERN 213 HIS TIME IS RUNNING SHORT HE HAS LESS THAN 24HRS B-4 HIS DEAD LINE  :angry:
> *


HEY FRANKIE (DON WATTS) I SAY WE JUST HIRE LIGHTNING, BIG-AL, AND BONIFIED TO DO THE HIT ON CARLOS (DON213) WHAT YOU THINK....THEY CAN :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: uffin: MAGIC IS OUT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

well we still have to hear from don ws he has the last word


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Nov 30 2006, 11:49 AM~6667159
> *well we still have to hear from don ws he has the last word
> *


If you mean Me ( Don EastLos ) I say :thumbsup: as far as getting to gether over a few CORONAS with all the Don's and make a diss. on Don Chula vista and Don Westmoreland....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I agree we could do that just let me know when and were.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 1 2006, 08:14 AM~6673202
> *I agree we could do that just let me know when and were.
> *


YOUR HOUSE FOO........PARTY AT MI 71's HOUSE HE SAID HE PAYS THE NOTE ON IT ANY WAYS...............


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=298822&hl=


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

MI 71 say they let you guys out anyways...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 1 2006, 11:57 AM~6674389
> *MI 71 say they let you guys out anyways...
> *


huh


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

My bad.... MI 71 said they don't let u guys out anyways!!!! Where party at?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 1 2006, 12:46 PM~6674718
> *My bad.... MI 71 said they don't let u guys out anyways!!!! Where party at?
> *


WHO SAID......MI 71......HAHAHAHA HE PAYS THE HOUSE NOTE AND HE STILL GETS KICKED OUT OF IT ..........HOW IS THAT............. :dunno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hahahahaha I don't know primo....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2006, 01:01 PM~6674795
> *WHO SAID......MI 71......HAHAHAHA HE PAYS THE HOUSE NOTE AND HE STILL GETS KICKED OUT OF IT ..........HOW IS THAT............. :dunno:
> *


What you talking about you pay everthing at your house and they still dont let you out anywere other than work. Talking about i am working alot you know they got you punished cleaning the house.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 1 2006, 06:41 PM~6676879
> *What you talking about you pay everthing at your house and they still dont let you out anywere other than work. Talking about i am working alot you know they got you punished cleaning the house.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERE'S THE FAMILY AT?????? :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2006, 04:24 PM~6693230
> *WHERE'S THE FAMILY AT??????  :dunno:
> *


WE'RE STILL OUT INTHE STREET LIKE REAL RIDAZ LOOKIN FOR WICKED KUSTOMS ILL GET BACK AT YOU WHEN WE FIND HIM SINCE HE DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE MEETIN YESTERDAY :biggrin: :0 

WHAZ CRAKIN FAMILY


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 4 2006, 04:35 PM~6693313
> *WE'RE STILL OUT INTHE STREET LIKE REAL RIDAZ LOOKIN FOR WICKED KUSTOMS ILL GET BACK AT YOU WHEN WE FIND HIM SINCE HE DIDNT MAKE IT TO THE MEETIN YESTERDAY  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> WHAZ CRAKIN FAMILY
> *



Were here Big Homie.....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 4 2006, 03:24 PM~6693230
> *WHERE'S THE FAMILY AT??????  :dunno:
> *


where u at?? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Nov 29 2006, 08:05 PM~6662816
> *Don east los and i have discussed it and came upon a decision that don chula vista is attempting to divide the family so we have put a hit on him as well as don westmoreland. Don watts has yet to comment on this but should side with don east los and I on this.
> *


you want a war ese!! DON'T BRING THAT IMPALA TO THE SOUTHSIDE CUZ DON CHULA VISTA IS IN FULL EFFECT! J/P don't trip brother! I take on anyone who wants some! Thee DON SOUTH SIDE HAS SPOKEN! RECOGNIZE BIOTCH!!!! lmfao!! dam my nikkus the cutty might be going through a transformation soon! keep ur fingers crossed!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 5 2006, 05:54 PM~6701450
> *you want a war ese!! DON'T BRING THAT IMPALA TO THE SOUTHSIDE CUZ DON CHULA VISTA IS IN FULL EFFECT! J/P don't trip brother! I take on anyone who wants some! Thee DON SOUTH SIDE HAS SPOKEN! RECOGNIZE BIOTCH!!!!  lmfao!! dam my nikkus the cutty might be going through a transformation soon! keep ur fingers crossed!
> *


Man i aint going to go serve you in chula vista anymore because all you do is call your mother n law on me. lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 6 2006, 08:24 AM~6705761
> *Man i aint going to go serve you in chula vista anymore because all you do is call your mother n law on me. lol
> *


Dam like that???? :0 :0 :0 What the cutty doooooo!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh: WHY DIDNT YOU FUCKERS TELL ME YOU GUYS WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY????


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 6 2006, 02:31 PM~6708111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHY DIDNT YOU FUCKERS TELL ME YOU GUYS WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY????
> *


whatchya talkin bout willis??????????


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 6 2006, 02:31 PM~6708111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHY DIDNT YOU FUCKERS TELL ME YOU GUYS WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY????
> *


Last Minute thing Homie....
The Question is how come you didn't tell us you where going????? :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 6 2006, 03:09 PM~6708291
> *whatchya talkin bout willis??????????
> *


He is talking bout the Auto Show in downtown...


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

when is the other cruise night on the 17th?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 6 2006, 04:59 PM~6709133
> *when is the other cruise night on the 17th?
> *


We Are Canceling that spot couse the owner was bitching to much.....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 5 2006, 05:54 PM~6701450
> *you want a war ese!! DON'T BRING THAT IMPALA TO THE SOUTHSIDE CUZ DON CHULA VISTA IS IN FULL EFFECT! J/P don't trip brother! I take on anyone who wants some! Thee DON SOUTH SIDE HAS SPOKEN! RECOGNIZE BIOTCH!!!!  lmfao!! dam my nikkus the cutty might be going through a transformation soon! keep ur fingers crossed!
> *


Don South Central Can you please start to get Don Chula Vista's Concrete shoes ready????

But don't make a move till I give the go ahead....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 6 2006, 05:20 PM~6709288
> *Don South Central Can you please start to get Don Chula Vista's Concrete shoes ready????
> 
> But don't make a move till I give the go ahead....
> *


Don Chula vista is scared to come to los angeles now he keeps on saying he might but he never shows up.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 6 2006, 05:17 PM~6709271
> *We Are Canceling that spot couse the owner was bitching to much.....
> *


oh well fuck it we tried right but you can only do so much with a little ass parking lot. i say we should try to to put togather a toy drive something small but it would be spur of the moment type of thing.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 6 2006, 01:31 PM~6708111
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  WHY DIDNT YOU FUCKERS TELL ME YOU GUYS WERE GONNA GO TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY????
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 6 2006, 08:51 PM~6711304
> *oh well fuck it we tried right but you can only do so much with a little ass parking lot. i say we should try to to put togather a toy drive something small but it would be spur of the moment type of thing.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DIDNT KNOW I WAS GOING TOO THE FUCKING TEACHER JUST POP'T OUT THAT WE WERE GOING FOO :uh:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ESE I AIN"T NEVERE SKURRED! NEVER HAVE I SAID I WAS GOING AND DIDN"T SHOW UP! now i gots to serve your punk ass nikkuh! :angry: I got the aapproval from all the Don's to serve U!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Bring it home!!! Stop talking!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

YOU TALK A GOOD ONE for someone who came all the way down to diego and wad afraid to hit a switch! homie all i am saying is that i stay ready! you want some bring some, and bring a lunch homeboy!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn like that huh... So when u coming down to LA?? Just tell me when... I'm down go san diego again but I don't want your mother-in-law come out like the same way MI 71 went to your house... Que no!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

enough talkin need to see some car hoppin ya'llz actin like a bunch of bitches let me know ill have the video camera ready you guys are turning into another episode of paqui and mi71 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Just tell me when and I be there for sure primo!!!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

DIS NIKKUH members when i pulled up in his driveway! only one to ever pull up on me was MI71 and that fool aint shit! LMFAO!!!! j/p but my primos know its all good! this is just friendly comp between da FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 7 2006, 04:12 PM~6716418
> *DIS NIKKUH members when i pulled up in his driveway!  only one to ever pull up on me was MI71 and that fool aint shit! LMFAO!!!! j/p but my primos know its all good! this is just friendly comp between da FAMILY!!!!!!!!!
> *


I pulled up in his driveway and that fool didnt want to hit the switch he got on the phone and told his mother n law to come out and tell me to stop. Talking all that stuff and cant do anything.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 7 2006, 03:01 PM~6715958
> *enough talkin need to see some car hoppin ya'llz actin like a bunch of bitches let me know ill have the video camera ready you guys are turning into another episode of paqui and mi71  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Damn but we wont forget to make an appointment so you could get you trip slip signed. :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 7 2006, 04:12 PM~6716418
> *DIS NIKKUH members when i pulled up in his driveway!  only one to ever pull up on me was MI71 and that fool aint shit! LMFAO!!!! j/p but my primos know its all good! this is just friendly comp between da FAMILY!!!!!!!!!
> *


You guys notice when ever he post something up about how i went to his house he then puts j/p he scarred.lol


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Nikkuh u don't wanna see me partna! LOL!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 7 2006, 07:59 PM~6718141
> *Nikkuh u don't wanna see me partna! LOL!
> *


Dont need to see you when i did you got scarred.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Dec 7 2006, 12:09 PM~6714807
> *ESE I AIN"T NEVERE SKURRED! NEVER HAVE I SAID I WAS GOING AND DIDN"T SHOW UP! now i gots to serve your punk ass nikkuh!  :angry: I got the aapproval from all the Don's to serve U!
> *


Who gave the ok ???
Couse only I can give the ok any one else try's to and they will be fitted for a new pair of shoes and they an't nikes...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 7 2006, 10:11 PM~6719849
> *Who gave the ok ???
> Couse only I can give the ok any one else try's to and they will be fitted for a new pair of shoes and they an't nikes...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You trying to split the family as well 80 olds. lol


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP FAMILY FOR THIS WEEKEND WERE THE PARTY AT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 8 2006, 08:12 AM~6722033
> *WHAT UP FAMILY FOR THIS WEEKEND WERE THE PARTY AT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Can I get a roll call DON"S

1. Don Eastlos is in the house.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 10 2006, 12:43 PM~6735091
> *Can I get a roll call DON"S
> 
> 1. Don Eastlos is in the house.....
> *


Don south central here whats cracking for today.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*OG TRIPPLE OG DON WATTS IN THE MUTHAFU#*%KING HOUSE *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*DON BROADWAY IN THE HIZZOUSE!!!!!!!!! WHAT IT LOOKIN LIKE*


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Were is everyone else at.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

I see that some of the DON's are here,

1. Don Eastlos
2. Don South Central
3. Don Watts
4. Don Broadway

Where are the other don's at?????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Maybe they are scared.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

where the family at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 11 2006, 08:55 PM~6744132
> *where the family at!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Chilin like the villens we is..... :biggrin: Strictly Family VI Life My Brother.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You here kicking it waiting for the weekened to come around.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 12 2006, 08:37 AM~6746337
> *You here kicking it waiting for the weekened to come around.
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*QVO FAMILY WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY YOU VATOS GOING TO THE LA FINEST TOY DRIVE ? WE ROLLING LET ME KNOW MAY BE WE CAN Q IT UP *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 13 2006, 09:30 AM~6754064
> *QVO FAMILY WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY YOU VATOS GOING TO THE LA FINEST TOY DRIVE ? WE ROLLING LET ME KNOW MAY BE WE CAN Q IT UP
> *


What up shooter dont know who else is rolling but you know i will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Dec 13 2006, 08:30 AM~6754064
> *QVO FAMILY WHATS UP FOR SUNDAY YOU VATOS GOING TO THE LA FINEST TOY DRIVE ? WE ROLLING LET ME KNOW MAY BE WE CAN Q IT UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 14 2006, 10:01 AM~6759934
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


XXXXX22222222     :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DONT THINK WE MIGHT BE ABLE TO Q IT UP DUE TO IT MIGHT BE RAINING BUT RAIN OR SHINE IM ROOOOOOOOOLING


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE DON OF THE 213 IZ HERE WHATS UP WATTS I WAS TRYING TO HIT YOU UP YESTERDAY AT 6:30 AND NOTHING I EVEN HAD ELA DON HIT YOU UP AND NOTHING ALSO???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 15 2006, 11:03 AM~6765626
> *THE DON OF THE 213 IZ HERE WHATS UP WATTS I WAS TRYING TO HIT YOU UP YESTERDAY AT 6:30 AND NOTHING I EVEN HAD ELA DON HIT YOU UP AND NOTHING ALSO???
> *


dont know why they dont answer there phone calls.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 16 2006, 05:00 PM~6772106
> *dont know why they dont answer there phone calls.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up family?? everyone hidin from the rain huh post whoring on layitlow


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 16 2006, 09:32 PM~6772902
> *what up family?? everyone hidin from the rain huh post whoring on layitlow
> *


What up big Rick were you hiding at.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 17 2006, 09:39 PM~6777649
> *
> *


You just trying to build up the number of post you have i bet.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 18 2006, 07:00 PM~6782321
> *You just trying to build up the number of post you have i bet.
> *


thas my son tryin to be like me


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

HOPE EVERY BODY HAS A WOUNDER FULL AND SAFE CHRISTMAS FROM STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 18 2006, 06:00 PM~6782321
> *You just trying to build up the number of post you have i bet.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 18 2006, 07:25 PM~6782786
> *thas my son tryin to be like me
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

whats up strictly family,just wanna thank you homies for coming down to my party,,,,,,,,,,gracias homies :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

i forgot to show you guy

lil nucca looks just like his daddy now


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 19 2006, 12:17 PM~6785826
> *whats up strictly family,just wanna thank you homies for coming down to my party,,,,,,,,,,gracias homies :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the invite Big Rich.... We had a firme time out there..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 19 2006, 02:21 PM~6786448
> *i forgot to show you guy
> 
> lil nucca looks just like his daddy now
> ...


Yea he does watch put my pic next to his and you will see... :0 Just like me.... :biggrin:  All he needs is a corona and a camel sig.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Dec 19 2006, 11:17 AM~6785826
> *whats up strictly family,just wanna thank you homies for coming down to my party,,,,,,,,,,gracias homies :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 08:46 PM~6788701
> *Yea he does watch put my pic next to his and you will see... :0  Just like me.... :biggrin:    All he needs is a corona and a camel sig.. :biggrin:
> *


yeah needs a carona and will be real PIMP :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:09 AM~6789710
> *yeah needs a carona and will be real PIMP  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

2 weeks left family for new yrs picnic :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

what are we going to do at the picnic on the 1st????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 11:24 PM~6789777
> *what are we going to do at the picnic on the 1st????
> *


lets BBQ out there.... no beers!!!! :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:27 AM~6789793
> *lets BBQ out there.... no beers!!!! :angry:
> *


Sounds good but at lease a lil beer :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 19 2006, 11:29 PM~6789802
> *Sounds good but at lease a lil beer :biggrin:
> *


what i just said no beer!!!! :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 20 2006, 12:31 AM~6789808
> *what i just said no beer!!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

FUCKING BORACHOS MAN


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 20 2006, 09:46 AM~6791381
> *FUCKING BORACHOS MAN
> *


dont hate cuz you cant hang foo......


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

PINCHE JOTO


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 20 2006, 10:54 AM~6791433
> *MY NEW NAME IS DON JOTO
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 20 2006, 09:54 AM~6791433
> *MY NEW NAME IS DON JOTO
> *


DAMM VATO WE ALRAEDY KNOW THAT YOU LIVE IN HOLLYWOOD WERE THEIR IS A LOT OF **** AND TRANS. LIKE YOUR SELF :around: :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn is that his new name. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey man i heard hotwheels was buying himself a Ricky Martin CD what new name shoould we give him. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 21 2006, 08:20 AM~6796719
> *Hey man i heard hotwheels was buying himself a Ricky Martin CD what new name shoould we give him. lol
> *


DON ALEX THATS GAY ENOUGH..........LOL


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 21 2006, 08:20 AM~6796719
> *Hey man i heard hotwheels was buying himself a Ricky Martin CD what new name shoould we give him. lol
> *


whats the truth on you tryin to bring sexy back though???


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2006, 04:33 PM~6799803
> *whats the truth on you tryin to bring sexy back though???
> *


Always talking shit. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2006, 04:33 PM~6799803
> *whats the truth on you tryin to bring sexy back though???
> *


Always talking shit. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2006, 02:59 PM~6799231
> *DON ALEX THATS GAY ENOUGH..........LOL
> *


Or we could call him wickedkustoms that would be an insult to any one. lol


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 21 2006, 04:33 PM~6799803
> *whats the truth on you tryin to bring sexy back though???
> *


Dont hate cause you aint me. You see now we know who was with hotwheels we just start talking about him and they get all offended. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 21 2006, 08:57 PM~6801050
> *Or we could call him wickedkustoms that would be an insult to any one. lol
> *



HAHA :nono: :buttkick: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QVO TO ALL THE FAMILY HOPE YOU VATOS HAVE A FUCKEN MERRY X-MAS 


* AKA SHOOTER *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

IAM GETTING A NEW NUMBER SO THE OLD ONE WONT BE WORKING SOON SO I'LL HTI UP EVERYONE WITH THE NEW NUMBER OR HIT ME UP HERE OR ON MYSPACE :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 10 2006, 09:39 PM~6738025
> *I see that some of the DON's are here,
> 
> 1. Don Eastlos
> ...



And don't forget Don B.P.


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Watts up Shooter, here's hoping that all the fella's from MILLENIUM have a Merry Christmas...and we'll see you at your 2007 party.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

A big Merry X-Mas to the Millenium FAMILY form STRICTLY FAMILY C.C


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

A Rick you have issues.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 23 2006, 11:50 PM~6813044
> *A Rick you have issues.... :biggrin:
> *


come on now why lie nucca you know you dont leave milk and cookies for santa :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Dec 23 2006, 11:23 PM~6813230
> *come on now why lie nucca you know you dont leave milk and cookies for santa  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuck that Fat Bastured He cost me to much money couse my kids want Ipods and shit like that not small toys.....

So I eat all the cookies and drank all the milk..... :angry:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 26 2006, 12:51 AM~6825971
> *Fuck that Fat Bastured He cost me to much money couse my kids want Ipods and shit like that not small toys.....
> 
> So I eat all the cookies and drank all the milk..... :angry:
> *


We all know you didnt eat cookies or drank milk more like burgers and coronas. lol


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

And a deit coke too!! Lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERE'S THE FAMILY AT?????????WERE WE GOING TO PARTY ON NEW YEARS EVE?????????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I am down for anything let me know. The only thing is that you got remember that the old farts cant party and go out the next day. lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 26 2006, 05:54 PM~6830954
> *I am down for anything let me know. The only thing is that you got remember that the old farts cant party and go out the next day. lol
> *


WERE GOING TO PARTY PAST YOUR BED TIME SO I GUESS YOU CAN'T GO ALONG.......


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah that true he go bed early!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

You guys know you cant party and go out the next day thats how old you guys are and dont forget to take your pills. lol


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 26 2006, 07:09 PM~6831463
> *You guys know you cant party and go out the next day thats how old you guys are and dont forget to take your pills. lol
> *


Thats the truth Can't party and go out the next morning.....
And some of the homies just can't go out period...HAHAHA :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Dec 26 2006, 06:09 PM~6831463
> *You guys know you cant party and go out the next day thats how old you guys are and dont forget to take your pills. lol
> *


yeah foo but you go bed early!!!! :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Dec 26 2006, 10:24 PM~6832996
> *Thats the truth Can't party and go out the next morning.....
> And some of the homies just can't go out period...HAHAHA :0
> *


True that but dont name anyone. :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 26 2006, 11:17 PM~6833504
> *yeah foo but you go bed early!!!!  :0
> *


You do to and all of a sudden you cant get up the next day.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

YALL SOME FOOLS CAUSE I CAN PARTY ALL NIGHT LONG AND STILL BE AWAKE TILL THE NEXT NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I can wake up early but I just feel lazy get up!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:twak: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHO'S READY FOR THIS WEEKEND????????


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2006, 09:02 AM~6853161
> *WHO'S READY FOR THIS WEEKEND????????
> *


im ready primo call me bitch!!! :cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What's happening Family.


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

HAPPY NEW YEARS CABRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Dec 30 2006, 10:00 PM~6866285
> *im ready primo call me bitch!!!  :cheesy:
> *


BITCHHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Dec 31 2006, 01:16 PM~6870401
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS CABRONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP HOOK I GOT JUMPED AND YOU DIDN'T :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2007, 11:01 AM~6882099
> *SHUT UP HOOK I GOT JUMPED AND YOU DIDN'T :angry:
> *


Don't trip Big Homie He will get his still and at a meeting when all the homies are there....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah he will get his beat down.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 3 2007, 08:16 AM~6889898
> *Yeah he will get his beat down.
> *


that is if little fernie aint scared to come out the house and play :0


----------



## el maton (Jan 3, 2007)

WHERES BITCH ASS ROBERT.. NOT TO DISRESPECT MILLENIUM BUT ROBERT STRAIGTH BITCH......MOTHERFUCKER CANT BACK UP HIS WORDS,,, BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el maton_@Jan 3 2007, 10:26 AM~6890829
> *WHERES BITCH ASS ROBERT.. NOT TO DISRESPECT MILLENIUM BUT ROBERT STRAIGTH BITCH......MOTHERFUCKER CANT BACK UP HIS WORDS,,, BITCH ASS MOTHERFUCKER
> *


    :dunno:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Strictly Family


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lady Eastlos_@Jan 4 2007, 01:18 AM~6898964
> * Hello Strictly Family
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up Family were everyone at.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Watching lakers games!!!


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Watching Lakers games...hmmm. how'd they do...

Anyway...what-up FAMILY...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 PM~6912305
> *Watching Lakers games...hmmm.  how'd they do...
> 
> Anyway...what-up FAMILY...
> *


CAME OUT THE CAVE TO SAY WHAT UP REAL QUICK??? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

out the cave??? how bout the dog house...


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Dam RICNDAREGAL sure left in a hurry on the 1st...kinda like he had to check in for a piss test or somethin... :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 5 2007, 03:08 PM~6912530
> *Dam RICNDAREGAL sure left in a hurry on the 1st...kinda like he had to check in for a piss test or somethin... :thumbsup:  hno:
> *


to much sun and not enough sleep man  kinna mad after iheard everyone went to the shaw afterwards


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

where ma niggie hot wheels at??????


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not everyone...I had to get my punk ass home before I got into more trouble...knocked out after I walked in the door...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 5 2007, 03:25 PM~6912680
> *Not everyone...I had to get my punk ass home before I got into more trouble...knocked out after I walked in the door...
> *


from you new lady huh lol hahaha jp. you gonna make it sunday :0


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nooooo... not the new LADY, that's kinda over. Yeah i'll be there on sunday. I just gotta get with tommy and find out what needs to be said...you know since I'm the VICE and all I'm sure i need to do somethin' besides just walk in...
:banghead:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

By the way...Where is hotwheels at...He said he was gonna e-mail all of us. Yet i'm still waitin'
:ugh:


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

*WHERE MY NIKKA HOTWHEELS AT*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 5 2007, 03:31 PM~6912738
> *By the way...Where is hotwheels at...He said he was gonna e-mail all of us. Yet i'm still waitin'
> :ugh:
> *


he did??????? he said to call him after five to let us know the meeting was back on, oR is that regarding something else.


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

*YUP HE DID...BUT IT WAS 'BOUT THE MEETING[\b]*


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 5 2007, 03:41 PM~6912831
> *YUP HE DID...BUT IT WAS 'BOUT THE MEETING[\b]
> *


*
:0 then i dunno i guess im not part of the in crowd *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 5 2007, 02:26 PM~6912685
> *from you new lady huh lol hahaha jp. you gonna make it sunday  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 your new lady!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Switched is in the dog house again....
With what Family this time ????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

I heard 80 olds scared of hotwheels that is the reason he went on vacation cause he knew hotwheels was going to clown him. But thats just what i heard.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 6 2007, 09:51 PM~6922692
> *I heard 80 olds scared of hotwheels that is the reason he went on vacation cause he knew hotwheels was going to clown him. But thats just what i heard.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 6 2007, 09:51 PM~6922692
> *I heard 80 olds scared of hotwheels that is the reason he went on vacation cause he knew hotwheels was going to clown him. But thats just what i heard.
> *


WHAT YOU HEARD OR WHAT YOU SEEN??????????????

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

RICNDAREGAL PRODUCTIONS, TUNE IN TOMORROW FOLKS WE GONNA SEE WHAT REALLY WENT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 9 2007, 08:17 AM~6941381
> *WHAT YOU HEARD OR WHAT YOU SEEN??????????????
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


All i know is that he didnt show up to the meeting we dont know why.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 9 2007, 08:19 AM~6941388
> *All i know is that he didnt show up to the meeting we dont know why.
> *


WE KNOW WHY hno: hno: hno: :ugh:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 

http://www.bolt.com/RICNDAREGAL/video/a_da..._family/2896405


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2007, 12:53 AM~6949642
> *uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:
> 
> http://www.bolt.com/RICNDAREGAL/video/a_da..._family/2896405
> *


HEY WHAT WE SAY ABOUT PUTTING NAMES $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:05 AM~6951419
> *HEY WHAT WE SAY ABOUT PUTTING NAMES $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :0  :0  :0
> *


that was only for layitlow chonch, dont be scurred nucca :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THIS DAMN CHINAMAN CALLED US CHEERLEADERS????? AND JEFE TOO :uh: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

nucca i said cheerleaders cuz no one pulled their cars out and did anything but mi71 and hot wheels, while everyone else did what? nothing but cheerlead right?? stop actin like bioches two switch nucca and as for wicked kustomz 

*EVERYONE KNOWS ITS HIS BIRTHDAY TODAY SO WERE WE MEETIN UP AT?????????*


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THATS STILL 2 MORE THEN YOU NUGGGA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 10 2007, 11:06 AM~6951845
> *THATS STILL 2 MORE THEN YOU NUGGGA
> *


DONT TRIP NUCCA MY SHITLL BE DONE PROPER THOUGH :0 

AYE LITTLE NUCCA DO YOU HAVE A WORK RESUME??????? CHANGIN SUBJECTS??


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I HAVE SOME BUT THERE ALL OUT DATED I GOTTA LOOK FOR THEM


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 10 2007, 11:17 AM~6951951
> *I HAVE SOME BUT THERE ALL OUT DATED I GOTTA LOOK FOR THEM
> *


REFRESH IT BIOCH AND EMAIL IT TO ME I MIGHT BE ABLE TO GET YOU IN HERE FOO BUT ITS BY LAX I MIGHT BE ABLE TO FAX IT TO THE BRENT WOOD AREA


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

LET ME LOOK FOR THEM SHITS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I KNOW THIS IS OFF THE TOPIC HERE BUT ITS INTERESTING

www.familywatchdog.us 

FIND SEX OFFENDERS ON UR BLOCK


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2007, 10:14 AM~6951478
> *that was only for layitlow chonch, dont be scurred nucca  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: if i remember correctly we said the net. :nono: :nono:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2007, 11:04 AM~6951808
> *nucca i said cheerleaders cuz no one pulled their cars out and did anything but mi71 and hot wheels, while everyone else did what? nothing but cheerlead right?? stop actin like bioches two switch nucca and as for wicked kustomz
> 
> EVERYONE KNOWS ITS HIS BIRTHDAY TODAY SO WERE WE MEETIN UP AT?????????
> *


HEY I DIDN'T SEE YOUR RIDE OUT THERE :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 10 2007, 03:06 PM~6953715
> *:nono:  :nono:  if i remember correctly we said the net. :nono:  :nono:
> *


STOP BITCHIN NUCCA YOU MUTHA FUCKAZ KNOW I WAS GONNA POST IT UP ANYWAYS :uh: :uh: :uh: 



> * HEY I DIDN'T SEE YOUR RIDE OUT THERE  *


DONT TRIP FOO I PUT MY DEADLINE UP UNLIKE YOU :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 10 2007, 03:12 PM~6954230
> *DONT TRIP FOO I PUT MY DEADLINE UP UNLIKE YOU  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 that true!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

That is true when your dead line wickedkuctoms.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Rick but jefe said he going to get Rocky to eat you up next time. :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 10 2007, 07:11 PM~6956164
> *That is true when your dead line wickedkuctoms.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 10 2007, 07:12 PM~6956178
> *Hey Rick but jefe said he going to get Rocky to eat you up next time.  :roflmao:
> *


i want see this shit again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 10 2007, 08:12 PM~6956178
> *Hey Rick but jefe said he going to get Rocky to eat you up next time.  :roflmao:
> *


       why you gotta bring up old stuff for???


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

sup....Family


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 11 2007, 02:37 AM~6958579
> *sup....Family
> *


what up ma nig vacation went koo? you tha only mexican i know take a campin trip in the winter :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 10 2007, 08:12 PM~6956178
> *Hey Rick but jefe said he going to get Rocky to eat you up next time.  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 10 2007, 08:11 PM~6956164
> *That is true when your dead line wickedkuctoms.
> *


DAMM YOU STILL CANT SPELL.........SEE THAT'S HOW UCLA TEACHES YOU FOOLS :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2007, 08:56 AM~6960029
> *DAMM YOU STILL CANT SPELL.........SEE THAT'S HOW UCLA TEACHES YOU FOOLS :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2007, 09:56 AM~6960029
> *DAMM YOU STILL CANT SPELL.........SEE THAT'S HOW UCLA TEACHES YOU FOOLS :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

So whats up wicked with your dead line everyone heard you had a dead line.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 11 2007, 08:42 PM~6965950
> *So whats up wicked with your dead line everyone heard you had a dead line.
> *


yeah :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Ready for the party.... :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 11 2007, 11:40 PM~6967309
> *yeah  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I heard its the middle of the year is that what everyone else heard.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 12 2007, 08:29 AM~6968599
> *I heard its the middle of the year is that what everyone else heard.
> *


SO TECHNICALLY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR SHOULD BE BY JULY 1ST RIGHT????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 11 2007, 09:42 PM~6965950
> *So whats up wicked with your dead line everyone heard you had a dead line.
> *


FUCK YOUR BITCH ASS FIRST GET A GOOD EDUCATION AND THEN TALK SHIT... :0 
AND I ONLY SAID MY CAR WILL BE OUT THIS YEAR I DIDN'T SAY WHEN .........SEE THERE GOES ANOTHER LESSON FROM UCLA DONT EVEN TEACH THEM HOW TO PAY ATTN. :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2007, 08:57 AM~6968772
> *SO TECHNICALLY THE MIDDLE OF THE YEAR SHOULD BE BY JULY 1ST RIGHT?????  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOOK AT THIS CHEER LEADER GET OFF HIS ____......... :0 
ALL I KNOW IS YOU SAID YOU WHERE GOING TO SWITCH YOUR RIDE BY THE END OF THE YEAR DOUBBLE PUMP :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YOU WERE GOING AFTER HOTWHEELS , 80 OLDS, CHALIO, AND MI 71, YOU SAID YOU WERE TAKING CHALIO'S PLATES CUZ HE SKEERED TO HIT A SWITCH AND YOU WERE GOING TO SHOW HIM HOW TO HIT A SWITCH :0 :0 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2007, 09:50 AM~6969105
> *LOOK AT THIS CHEER LEADER GET OFF HIS ____......... :0
> ALL I KNOW IS YOU SAID YOU WHERE GOING TO SWITCH YOUR RIDE BY THE END OF THE YEAR DOUBBLE PUMP :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND YOU WERE GOING AFTER  HOTWHEELS , 80 OLDS, CHALIO, AND MI 71, YOU SAID YOU WERE TAKING CHALIO'S PLATES CUZ HE SKEERED TO HIT A SWITCH AND YOU WERE GOING TO SHOW HIM HOW TO HIT A SWITCH :0  :0  :0
> *


SHUT IT NUGGA I TOLD YOU IF THE MONEYS RIGHT ILL DOUBLE PUMP IT BUT FOR SURE I SET A DEADLINE ON GETTIN MY CAR LIFTED SINCE ITS ALREADY OUT UNLIKE YOURS. NOW SON IF YOU GOT ANYTHING ELSE TO ADD WHY DONT YOU BRING YOUR CA- I MEAN YOUR DASH BOARD TO THE MEETING NEXT WEEKEND TRAMP!!!!!!!!!!! AS FOR CALLIN OUT NAMES WELL YOU KNOW ITS A FAMILY THING ONCE YOU DO GET LIFTED TO SEE WHAT IT DO. AS FOR TAKIN LICENSE PLATES WELL I AINT WICKEDKUSTOMS SO ILL SAVE THE SHIT TALKIN FOR WHEN I HAVE MY CAR OUT THERE LIFTED


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Can't we all just get along...why you guys picking on Wicked???*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit!!! Hahahahahaha yeah bitch have your car ready then talk!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

WICKED don't have a lolo yet!!! Hahahahahahaha lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 12 2007, 10:24 AM~6969378
> *Can't we all just get along...why you guys picking on Wicked???
> *


YOU KNOW I LOVE MA HOE, BUT I GOTTA SET 'ER STRAIGHT WHEN SHE JUMPS OUTTA LINE, SHE GETTIN ON EVERYONE WITH OUT EVEN SETTIN A MONTH DEADLINE ON HERSELF. BUT ON THE REAL WICKED WHATS LEFT TO DO TO THE CAR BREAK IT DOWN NUCCA


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 12 2007, 10:25 AM~6969381
> *Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh shit!!! Hahahahahaha yeah bitch have your car ready then talk!!!! Hahahaha
> *


hahahahhahahahhahahahahahahhhahahahahhaha


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

*what up rick? why's everyone on wicked's shit?*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey we should gave SWITCHED86 a dead line too!!! What u guys think? Lol


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHED86_@Jan 12 2007, 10:47 AM~6969519
> *what up rick? why's everyone on wicked's shit?
> *


to much talkin not puttin up a deadline sepakin of deadlines what up wit the regal? :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got off the phone with FERNS213 he told me that going to have his lolo ready by july 1,2007 so he got a dead line already...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 12 2007, 03:12 PM~6971585
> *I just got off the phone with FERNS213 he told me that going to have his lolo ready by july 1,2007 so he got a dead line already...
> *


whats the deadline on you hittin back bumper on you own though :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I just talk to FERNES213 in person he said going to have his lolo ready before WICKEDKUSTONS!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey CHINA MAN when your car hit back bumper then I do my primo!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Cant we all just get along lets stop the "violence". :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up family, 

word is chalio paid off mi71 to be his switch man in the none stop saga of hotwheels vs. chalio???? hot wheels where there be any revenge come next sunday's meeting??? or will chalio be riding around with a burnt out motor again????????


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS, ITS ON FOR SUNDAY!! OH YEAH, NIKKUHS GOT TO HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES!! The SAGA CONTINUES!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

All i know is that hotwheels got served in his own town. Chalio's Monte Carlo got him with only two licks. He didnt need to do anything else, hotwheels cryed for a while but he got over it.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 12 2007, 02:18 PM~6971622
> *whats the deadline on you hittin back bumper on you own though  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


im waiting for yours!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 14 2007, 06:00 PM~6986965
> *what up family,
> 
> word is chalio paid off mi71 to be his switch man in the none stop saga of hotwheels vs. chalio???? hot wheels where there be any revenge come next sunday's meeting??? or will chalio be riding around with a burnt out motor again????????
> *


hey china man im going to hit my own switch this sunday..... and still bet hot wheels :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jan 14 2007, 07:03 PM~6987590
> *ALL I GOT TO SAY IS, ITS ON FOR  SUNDAY!! OH YEAH, NIKKUHS GOT TO HIT THEIR OWN SWITCHES!! The SAGA CONTINUES!!! ONE LOVE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!
> *


let do it primo.... see u sunday!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 14 2007, 08:03 PM~6988232
> *All i know is that hotwheels got served in his own town. Chalio's Monte Carlo got him with only two licks. He didnt need to do anything else, hotwheels cryed for a while but he got over it.
> *


yeah hot wheels you got SERVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so u want other one this sunday?? :cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 14 2007, 09:23 PM~6988502
> *im waiting for yours!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :0 :0 guess we know whos gettin served first then when i do come out lifted :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn like that can't we all just get along.


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

See...China man...you ain't gonna get that done for another couple of years...besides, how you gonna do it wit the home yu gonna be buying???


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey china man just stop talking and do it!!! If you have it done then gave me a call!!!! Lol


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn... MI 71 and Chalio...did you guys still go to Diego to serve hotwheels or what???


----------



## SWITCHED 86 (Sep 9, 2005)

So, this week it's hotwheels turn to get dumped on...hahaha.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah chalio and alex went to san diego and chalio serve hot wheels in his home town!!!! WHO NEXT!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 15 2007, 12:58 PM~6992605
> *Yeah chalio and alex went to san diego and chalio serve hot wheels in his home town!!!! WHO NEXT!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP VATOS I HEARD I MISSED A HELL OF A PARTY. MY BAD MY DAUGHTER GOT SICK AND HAD TO GO TO THE E.R. ON SAT.  SO I COULDN'T GO BUT FUCK IT, IT WILL HAVE TO BE NEXT TIME


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

It was cool... Lot people show up and almost all people was fuckup!!! Next time primo


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 15 2007, 01:52 PM~6993082
> *It was cool... Lot people show up and almost all people was fuckup!!! Next time primo
> *


KOO :thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:42 PM~6994144
> *KOO :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Is your daugther all right wicked.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 15 2007, 05:35 PM~6995859
> *Is your daugther all right wicked.
> *


where hot wheels at? :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 15 2007, 06:35 PM~6995859
> *Is your daugther all right wicked.
> *


YEAH SHE JUST GOT A FEVER AND DIDN'T WANT TO EAT ALL DAY BUT THE DOCTORS SAID SHE WAS OK


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thats good to hear now lets get back to the question of the 68 you said middle of the year right.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7003522
> *Thats good to hear now lets get back to the question of the 68 you said middle of the year right.
> *


june 15, 2007 or june 15, 2008???? you said middle of the year but you didnt say witch year???


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 16 2007, 02:22 PM~7003522
> *Thats good to hear now lets get back to the question of the 68 you said middle of the year right.
> *


I'LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 16 2007, 02:44 PM~7003788
> *june 15, 2007 or june 15, 2008???? you said middle of the year but you didnt say witch year???
> *


    :dunno: :dunno: :ugh:  07


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2007, 02:59 PM~7003947
> *      :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:   07
> *


so then june 24th should be the deadline then cuz thats the second meeting of the month that month nucca :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UP FAM. HOW IS EVRYONE DOING :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 16 2007, 03:12 PM~7004125
> *WHAT UP FAM. HOW IS EVRYONE DOING  :biggrin:
> *


what up shooter sorry i missed the party big dawg i was actually lookin foward to goin till i caught a fuckin stomach virus friday night. not even a corona woulda took care of them problems  whats up witchya big dawg


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

next year big dawg


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 16 2007, 03:36 PM~7004382
> *next year big dawg
> *


fa sho


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

NIGGGA DONT LIE YOU WERE ON LOCK DOWN HOMIE :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 16 2007, 04:35 PM~7004959
> *NIGGGA DONT LIE YOU WERE ON LOCK DOWN HOMIE :uh:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

CHALIO I GOT YOUR CAR ON A PLAYER CLICK IT TO SEE YOUR RIDE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:0 HOTWHEELZ???


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Jan 16 2007, 04:35 PM~7004959
> *NIGGGA DONT LIE YOU WERE ON LOCK DOWN HOMIE :uh:
> *


SAVE IT PRIMER CHONCH :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Family.... :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 17 2007, 08:44 PM~7017327
> *Sup Family.... :biggrin:
> *


what up 80 olds


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Ricndaregal....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 17 2007, 10:26 PM~7018098
> *Sup Ricndaregal....
> *


chillin tryin to see if i should run a piston pump or run double pump :0 doin my research for when uncle sam pays up :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 17 2007, 10:46 PM~7018231
> *chillin tryin to see if i should run a piston pump or run double pump  :0  doin my research for when uncle sam pays up  :cheesy:
> *


Dub. Pump for respect Piston to get up.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 17 2007, 10:53 PM~7018273
> *Dub. Pump for respect Piston to get up.....
> *


i think imma have to do double, pistons lookin like they're to difficult to fuck with for a beginner.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 17 2007, 10:55 PM~7018296
> *i think imma have to do double, pistons lookin like they're to difficult to fuck with for a beginner.
> *


Thats true....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

No matter what they both going to be difficult you going to have to take your time and learn, piston is a little more difficult but will do really good.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Jan 18 2007, 07:39 PM~7025641
> *No matter what they both going to be difficult you going to have to take your time and learn, piston is a little more difficult but will do really good.
> *


either way we gonna make it swang


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 18 2007, 07:17 PM~7025951
> *either way we gonna make it swang
> *


u kown it!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 18 2007, 08:17 PM~7025951
> *either way we gonna make it swang
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

:biggrin: CHALIO SAID YOU AINT GONNA DO SHIT WIT IT :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

U too FERNS213!!!!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

YUP MY CAR JUST LOOKS PRITTY :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

That it!!!! Damn!!!!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

MY SHITS A SHOW CAR I DONT WANNA GET MY SHIT ALL FUCKED UP FUCKING CHROME BILL GOT ME BROKE NOW :uh:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUTTT UP MAH NIAHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

CHECK OUT OUR GENERAL TOPIC NIKKUH!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WHY?????????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

What up family, what chrome you got fern


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Family where the party at????


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Whats cracking for this weekened.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Party at Shooter's Pad


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 24 2007, 10:26 PM~7078746
> *Party at Shooter's Pad
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 24 2007, 11:26 PM~7078746
> *I'M THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be repin.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 26 2007, 12:35 AM~7090397
> *The FAMILY will be repin.
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAANNN :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2007, 02:45 PM~7095360
> *This week we will try it again....  *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn u guys don't have something better to do????


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 30 2007, 10:03 AM~7127635
> *Damn u guys don't have something better to do????
> *


Whats wrong wit dat... We kick it with the FAMILY during the MILLENIUM and drink some BEER and Bull Shit what else is better then that hu.....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Jan 30 2007, 10:03 AM~7127635
> *Damn u guys don't have something better to do????
> *


This foo is just mad cuz he has a kurfew. :biggrin: lol


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 30 2007, 02:34 AM~7125921
> *This week we will try it again....
> *


i got a 12 pack ready in the pad... :biggrin: friday or sat ?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2007, 08:40 AM~7137453
> *This foo is just mad cuz he has a kurfew. :biggrin: lol
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2007, 08:41 AM~7137461
> *i got a 12 pack ready in the pad... :biggrin: friday or sat ?
> *


so you going for sure or it going to rain and not go :0


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 31 2007, 10:52 AM~7138047
> *
> *


Sup Mick Dogg....


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

WUT UP MY NIGGGS


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What up frens213... What up family?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We cant even say to anyone in the car club "its friday you aint got no job and you aint got shit to do," seems like everyone got a job now. :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 2 2007, 08:34 AM~7156081
> *We cant even say to anyone in the car club "its friday you aint got no job and you aint got shit to do," seems like everyone got a job now. :roflmao:
> *


WHEN DID FERN GETTA FULL TIME JOB :0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What's. Family party at MI 71 tonight.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm down homie... I be there... Better have food ready when I get there....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Everyone bring a 12 pack.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Everyone bring a 12 pack.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I got 12 pack of water!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

I got 12 pack of water!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 2 2007, 05:37 PM~7160064
> *I got 12 pack of water!!!!
> *


That Shit better be corona or bud or I wil tell you to go home....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 2 2007, 06:19 PM~7160601
> *That Shit better be corona or bud or I wil tell you to go home....
> *


that fuck up primo u going to send me home!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup family


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*where is everyone @ * :cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Here just chillin in duarte waiting for my truck to be fixed. What up with you Ese?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

BORED ASS FUCK AT THE CANTON


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

See me too here just waiting to have the truck fixed and now the boss is telling me to find a ride home. An't that a bitch.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What happen to you on saturday shooter?


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What the fuck!!!! 80olds going home!!! Anit that a bitch!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn nobody working today??


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Still waiting here in duarte to see how much its going to cost to fix the truck.


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

Where u take the truck at? Dania dad shop?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what up gansta ganstaz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

What up RICNDAREGAL did the clothes fix your son?


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

STILL SICK ASS FUCK CANT GET RID OF THIS COUGH SAW UR DAD THIS MORNING 80 HE SHOT THROUGH THE CANTON


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 12 2007, 12:37 PM~7240008
> *What up RICNDAREGAL did the clothes fix your son?
> *


hell yeah big dawg thanks for hookin up


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

That's firme. Told shooter a bottle of tequlia and you'll be firme all you'll have is a hangover. Hahahaha


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

80 olds u aint working today?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 12 2007, 01:06 PM~7240249
> *80 olds u aint working today?
> *


Thats fuck up Armen said to still go into the office... :angry:


----------

